#ubuntuone 2009-06-03
<leoquant> !subfolder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subfolder
<leoquant> but i cannot create a subfolder ubottu...
<dobey> can't create a subfolder where?
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<pygi> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey pygi
<BUGabundo> how is U1 treating you ?
<pygi> I'm not using it
<BUGabundo> btw any dev care to let me know if U1 can run on openSuse?
<BUGabundo> a friend asked me for help
<BUGabundo> pygi: LOL
<pygi> why is that funny? :)
<BUGabundo> humm lets see
 * BUGabundo checks # name
<BUGabundo> yep I'm on the right place
<pygi> :p
<dobey> BUGabundo: install the deps and the source should run, yes
<dobey> BUGabundo: we're fixing up some stuff so that it will be easier to build packages for other distros, though
<BUGabundo> yeah though so too
<BUGabundo> great, will let her know about that
<BUGabundo> she even created a LP account eheh
<BUGabundo> by the way, will that always be necessary ?
<dobey> will the LP account be necessary?
<dobey> it's not really "an LP account"
<dobey> it's a "single sign-on account" which gives you access to both, but which is historically heavily tied to LP
<dobey> but there's also some ongoing work to split that up more cleanly as well
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> hey n0k1. tb usas U1 ?
<n0k1> hey BUGabundo
<n0k1> ainda não
<n0k1> tou a espera de um convite
<BUGabundo> n0k1: ja te mando
<BUGabundo> poça pah... n me vir pedir xiça
 * BUGabundo realizes that U1 didn't start up at boot :(
<BUGabundo> ohh its crashing
<BUGabundo> dobey: one for you eheh
<dobey> don't know
<dobey> bug + stacktrace :)
<BUGabundo> apport complaind about not updated system
<BUGabundo> aptitude safe-upgrading now
<dobey> are you running karmic?
<BUGabundo> of course
<dobey> well then
<BUGabundo> humm is there a karmic repo now ?
<rmcbride> BUGabundo: there should be sometime tomorrow
<BUGabundo> rmcbride: ahaha
<dobey> well
<BUGabundo> its _always_ tomorrow in computer land
<dobey> the packages currently would be almost completely indifferent for jaunty or karmic
<BUGabundo> n0k1: invite sent. welcome to the Cloud!
<rmcbride> BUGabundo: unless you're talking gameing, then the operative time frame is "Two Weeks"
 * BUGabundo is trying to make that a Moto
<n0k1> BUGabundo: thanks
<rmcbride> as dobey says there's not going to be a huge difference (any) in the packages apart from them being "karmic" numbered. There's likely at least a bug or 12 to be found
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> let me update the system and see if it still happens
<BUGabundo> one thing: can the speed of U1 page be better?
<BUGabundo> it takes soooooooo long to load for me
<dobey> the new ui should be faster when it gets implemented and landed
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> for those of us on some what slow networks and with a browsers *loaded* with plugins/addons it makes a big difference
<dobey> disable all the browser extensions you're not using :)
<tcole> the real problem is that there's a metric pantload of individual javascript files
<tcole> more than anything else that's what hurts the page load profile
<BUGabundo> dobey: already did that at asac request
<dobey> right
<BUGabundo> so now I *only* have something like 38
<BUGabundo> used to be 59
<dobey> ...
<dobey> i value my RAM more than that :)
<dobey> anyway, must go now
<BUGabundo> not that much ram, here, dobey
<lee_cow> still waiting for invite 2 weeks after registered. any one have any clues when?
<BUGabundo> lee_cow: hi
<BUGabundo> please PVT me your email and I'll send you and invite right now
 * BUGabundo by now thinks U1 devs don't even process invite queue, and leave it to BUGabundo
<lee_cow> looking forward to shaking its bones, currently paid dropbox user so lets hope can switch soon ;) thanks again
<BUGabundo> lee_cow: invite sent! welcome to the Cloud
<BUGabundo> lee_cow: once you drop dropbox (pun not intented) feel free to donate your paid account to me
<BUGabundo> hehe
#ubuntuone 2009-06-04
<dobey> BUGabundo: we're working on some performance issues that need to be fixed before we fulfill many more invites. should happen in the next few days though.
<dobey> BUGabundo: btw, you've updated karmic from today? does going full screen in anything crash your X session?
<dobey> (i'd recommend starting another failsafe session to test with)
<BUGabundo> I use a bunch of full screen apps
<BUGabundo> and haven't noticed it yet dobey
<BUGabundo> just put Pidgin on full screen
<BUGabundo> worked okay for me
<dobey> pidgin, full screen?
<dobey> i mean full screen, not maximized
<dobey> ie, hit F11 in gnome-terminal, firefox, totem, or eog
<BUGabundo> dobey: SuperL + F11
<BUGabundo> on Compiz
<BUGabundo> makes any app Full Screen
<BUGabundo> preaty handy
<dobey> oh
<BUGabundo> I use it a lot on kmail
<BUGabundo> so I get Full Focus on mail and forget IM
<dobey> i don't know that i'd call that handy though :)
<BUGabundo> I used to use it even more on my previous 12" laptop
<dobey> although on my new laptop it might be
<BUGabundo> now I have an 13.3" lol
<BUGabundo> dobey: netbook?
<dobey> no
<dobey> my current laptop is 10.3"
<dobey> my new laptop is 5.6" (should be here sometime next week)
<BUGabundo> 5.6"??
<BUGabundo> that's NOT an Laptop
<BUGabundo> that's a MID
<dobey> no, it's a laptop
<dobey> it has a 300dpi screen (1280x768)
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> send me a pic of it latter
<dobey> oh, it will definitely be blogged about :)
<BUGabundo> humm some OEM with ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> or N97?
<dobey> it will be interesting to see if my workflow changes on it
<dobey> no, it comes with vista sadly enough
<dobey> it's a fujitsu u820
<BUGabundo> don't know ut
<BUGabundo> *it
<BUGabundo> any good link about it?
<BUGabundo> or are you going to make me google it ?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<dobey> http://store.shopfujitsu.com/fpc/Ecommerce/buildseriesbean.do?series=U820
<dobey> oh, 1280x800 even
<BUGabundo> dobey: can't you request a refound of Vista, if you don't use it?
<dobey> probably
<BUGabundo> so why don't you ?
<BUGabundo> and you are lucky
<BUGabundo> Here its very hard to get it
<dobey> i've never used vista
<BUGabundo> and even worse for OEM installs
<BUGabundo> dobey: heheh I did.... for a full morning on a former job
<dobey> might as well keep the license in case i want to install it on something :)
<BUGabundo> then I booted my laptop to test the network
<BUGabundo> Vista was awful for it
<BUGabundo> dobey: you can't... its an OEM license
<BUGabundo> only legally valid for that HW
<dobey> i have lots of OEM laptops
<dobey> i don't think it comes with media for it anyway
<BUGabundo> and you strip the MSFT license ?
<BUGabundo> some allow you to make a bootble dvd
<dobey> well, the laptop doesn't have an optical drive at all
<dobey> part of the reason it only weighs 1.3lbs :)
<BUGabundo> and that is in KGs?
<BUGabundo> I had the same prob on the site
<dobey> like 2.5Kg i think
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> my 13.3 is 2KG plus battery
<BUGabundo> so your math is wrong
<BUGabundo> eheh
<dobey> almost all the weight is in the battery
<dobey> speaking of which... 7+ hr of battery life will be nice too :)
<BUGabundo> don't count on it using Linux
<BUGabundo> windows still does a better job on power managing
<BUGabundo> you can extend yours using a few tricks
<BUGabundo> like using PowerTop
<BUGabundo> and changing the disk state (for rotatory ones, of course)
<BUGabundo> from 254 to 128 or lower
<BUGabundo> turning off BT and wifi when not needed
<BUGabundo> set a good brigth display
<BUGabundo> I tried to file a bug upstream on GNOME to create Energy Power Profiles
<BUGabundo> it was closed, just saying the discussing had already happened
<BUGabundo> n0k11 ja vais no 11 ?
<dobey> eh, i get 3+ hours on my current laptop which is 3 years old
<BUGabundo> mine doesn't last more then 2h
<BUGabundo> and that with everything OFF
<BUGabundo> playing a movie only lasts me 1-1:30
<dobey> i'm not getting the HSUPA card, so that won't eat up all my battery
<BUGabundo> its a 6 cell battery
<n0k11> BUGabundo: lol
<dobey> i got the 4 cell for this one
<dobey> (hooray for free upgrades)
<dobey> a 6 cell on it would probably get around 12 hours
<dobey> BUGabundo: do you have a core duo or something?
<dobey> atom is much better at not using up battery :)
<Ng> am I being incredibly dumb, or is there no way to upgrade from a free account to a paying account?
<Ng> (at the moment)
<BUGabundo> dobey: yes. C2D at 2.4GHz T8300
<dobey> well, there's your problem
<BUGabundo> n0k11 ou e' codigo binario ?
<dobey> Ng: i think that's a bug that is being fixed, yes :)
<dobey> ok, notify-osd is officially not particularly useful for me
<BUGabundo> dobey: but at idle it can just use 1.2 GHz
<dobey> i just saw a notification and didn't have time to read it
<n0k11> BUGabundo: nao
<Ng> dobey: fair enough :)
<jcastro> Ng: I couldn't find a way either
<n0k11> BUGabundo: a luz foi a baixo e o meu desktop k faz de router tb foi a baixo
<Ng> jcastro: I'm not in a huge hurry to do it, but I don't want to miss out on the good stuff when it starts to appear ;)
<Ng> I mean the even better stuff
<n0k11> BUGabundo: e o irc nao desconectou devidamente e ainda ta la o n0k1 ligado
<BUGabundo> n0k11 one word (no pun intended) UPS
<BUGabundo> Ng: I'm sure the sleepy dobey or any other coredev can upgrade you
<n0k11> BUGabundo: e com a trovoada k tem estado eu já me lembrei disso lol
 * BUGabundo if U1 had referals as DP as, I would already have a 20GiBs account
<dobey> i don't have ng's credit info, unfortunately
<Ng> yeah I'm not going to start giving out my credit card details willy nilly ;)
<BUGabundo> n0k11 so se for de Sol
<BUGabundo> Ng: LOL
<dobey> ng, jcastro: bug #375312
<Ng> ta
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375312 in ubuntuone-client "Account upgrade useability" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375312
<n0k11> BUGabundo: na semana passada esteve
<dobey> BUGabundo: eh, my current laptop on powersave is 600MHz... new one will probably be at 800 on powersave :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Ng> aha, jdobrien's comment in there answers exactly the question I had, if I cancel and switch that way, I shouldn't lose any data \o/
<BUGabundo> you do know some Kernel/power Gurus don't advice other state other then On Demand, right dobey?
<BUGabundo> they even removed it from some applets
<dobey> BUGabundo: i suppose that's why it always changes to that when i resume from suspend
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> its on the kernel now. it defaults to Ondemand
<dobey> Ng: yeah, we don't actively delete data (yet)
 * BUGabundo points to apw
<dobey> anyway, i'm sure i'll get the full 7+ hours
<BUGabundo> let me know next week
<BUGabundo> ehe
<dobey> not sure when my free usb flash drive that came with it will show up though
<BUGabundo> so much free stuff
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> how much did it cost?
<dobey> after i get a rebate check back, i think the total will be $1249 USD
<dobey> the hard disk upgrade to 120G wasn't free
<dobey> and the vga/ethernet adapter cable wasn't free
<BUGabundo> so going with rotatory and not SSD?
<dobey> SSD is still too slow/expensive
<dobey> the 64GB SSD option is +$1100 :(
<dobey> it's a 1.8" drive also
<dobey> so it's really expensive
<dobey> 2.5" would be relatively cheap, comparitively :)
<dobey> i don't really want to pay twice as much for the machine, for only 4GB more :)
<dobey> if it was 1TB SSD, then maybe... :)
<imadering> hi all
<imadering> I have a problem. I can not delete files in its ubuntuone. I identify the file (Uploaded by me earlier) and click the "Delete", but nothing happens. What would it be?
<leoquant> After closing ubuntuone the syncdeamon stay's on "aler"?
<leoquant> i' am not able to create a new subfolder
<leoquant> the ubuntuone webpage keeps on loading....
<leoquant> (thats all ) ツ
<repete> hi all
<refic> hello
<artir> something new in the last U1 update?
<refic> dunno, wish I got my invitation
<toros> artir: new U1 update?
<toros> I don't see here anything new: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta
<toros> or you mean the nightlies? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies
<artir> I just had an update
<artir> probablt a nighlty
<webm0nk3y> mattgriffin: skype or irc?
<dogsthat> greets peeps, is there any info about how to _sync_ with ubuntuone?
<dogsthat> or do I have to use something like Grsync?
<BUGabundo> guud evening
#ubuntuone 2009-06-05
<leoquant> !connection
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connection
<tcole> Good morning
<tcole> how's everyone doing today?
<artir> \o/
<tcole> pretty quiet in here
<tcole> everyone still waiting on invites?
<tcole> invite processing should speed up soon, but at present we're still turning the crank very slowly
<tcole> trying to avoid scaling too quickly and being the next twitter :)
<gnomefreak> invite?
<tcole> invitations, for the service
<gnomefreak> oh i didnt think it was needed. Unless the email i got was the invite when it first surfaced
 * artir wants access to the API :)
<tcole> which API did you have in mind?
<tcole> (is what you're looking for not available in the ubuntuone-client package?)
<artir> i want to do something like
<artir> import ubuntuone
<artir> and after init sth, do self=ubuntuone.get_items()
<artir> print self
<artir> or stuff like that
<artir> or ubuntuone.push("/home/lol/cheese.png")
<lamalex> i like that you have a user named lol
<artir> of course
<artir> who doesn't? :P
<greg-g> o/
<artir> greg-g: check your /home
<artir> there is a hidden lol user put there by canonical
<artir> nobody can see it, not even root
<artir> it's part of their plan to take over the world, nothing bad at all :)
<greg-g> artir: then how am I supposed to find it? :)
<artir> you can't mwahahaha
<tcole> so really a simplified wrapper API on top of the raw API
<artir> canonical will probably release it for the OSCON conference
<artir> it think
<tcole> release what?
<dobey> uhm. well
<dobey> ubuntuone-storage-protocol /is/ that api
<dobey> there will be additional APIs for new services as they are necessary and added, though
<tcole> well, it isn't really
<tcole> it's not that easy to use
<tcole> but it is the raw API
<dobey> well, it's not trivial. but ubuntuone.push() could mean a vast number of things for ubuntu one. (and i don't see how for the storage service, it would be any different than just moving a file into the My Files directory)
<tcole> that assumes you can run the syncdaemon, or want to
<tcole> anyway, anyone can use the API we have now
<tcole> but I do maintain that it needs a nicer wrapper on it so it is easier to use
<dobey> i really wish fuse wasn't awful
<tcole> indeed
<tcole> boxbot is terrible
<dobey> what is boxbot?
<tcole> nobody likes boxbot
<tcole> http://www.gunnerkrigg.com/archive_page.php?comicID=205
<toros> I see we have an unshare feature \o/
<toros> thank you guys!
<tcole> we're slowly getting there :)
<tcole> (and you're welcome)
<sladen> wii #ubuntuone
<sladen> Could somebody assist me in getting a general overview of u1 and how it fits together
<sladen> The first thing I'm after are the clear names for the separate componets/layers
<sladen> Rather than just "Ubuntu One"
<tcole> hm
<tcole> well
<tcole> Ubuntu One is destined to be a suite of services
<tcole> the only one currently on offer is the dropbox-like file storage + sharing
<tcole> but more are in development
<tcole> for the storage service in particular
<dobey> i think he's looking for clear definition between "suite of services" and "what those services are"
<dobey> ie, during the CC meeting, there was lots of confused discussion about "what is the platform" and "what are the services"
<dobey> because they are all "Ubuntu One"
<tcole> hm, I'm not even sure how to answer that really
<tcole> there are several different ways to categorize things depending on what perspective you're coming from
<tcole> I mean, as a developer, I know how I'd split up the components/layers
<tcole> but that may not be what you're asking?
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<dobey> hi BUGabundo
<dobey> BUGabundo: i got the weight conversion backwards. the u820 is about 0.8KG
<dobey> Kg even
<BUGabundo> you know
<sladen> tcole: dobey:  okay, so you specifically mentioned the dropbox-like functionality.  When you're drinking coffee next to the water cooling, how do you verbally refer to that 'corner'
<BUGabundo> I read it on identica, and already knew you were wrong
<BUGabundo> lol
<tcole> sladen: storage
<dobey> sladen: 'storage'
<dobey> BUGabundo: i just got it backwards, but eh
<sladen> what a boring name.  (Thank you for the clear answer though).
<tcole> the code name was hammertime
<sladen> tcole: that's precisely the answer I'm looking for
<tcole> we don't call it that now though
<dobey> well, storage is storage
<BUGabundo> I'm just waiting for the *extra* features
<dobey> if we implemented chat, we'd call it chat, not storage :)
<BUGabundo> right now, I don't see U1 being more then a poor Dropbox clone
<sladen> it helps to have an arbitary term to refer to 'X' that is not 'X' and therefore would not occur in general conversation when talking the generic implemetnation of Xs
<dobey> well, it's 'ubuntu one storage' then
<sladen> BUGabundo: I don't.  But such confusion occurs when there is only one application, one protocol, one server and one implementatino of each of those
<dobey> dropbox works ok as 'dropbox' because they only do one service
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and they do it darn *good*
<tcole> we actually used to have the opposite problem with Launchpad
<tcole> we gave everything individual product names
<BUGabundo> of course they have been longer doing it
<dobey> and i remember everyone used to call 'evolution' "ximian" :(
<tcole> and then nobody knew what things were
<tcole> so eventually it just became Launchpad code, Launchpad bugs, etc...
<sladen> BUGabundo: if you think back to the introduction of "remixes" for Ubuntu diverivatives, lots of people (journalists) got confused and saw 'remix' as the brandname for the first example (Netbook _Remix_) because there was only one
<sladen> tcole: dobey: I've filed several bugs at  https://launchpad.net/ubunet/  because that's where I came across the first bug report
<sladen> which "bit" is 'ubunet'
<tcole> that's a private project for backend stuff basically
<BUGabundo> sladen: yeah I remember that
<dobey> ubunet is the server and is only temporarily ubunet. we'll be renaming it soon
<tcole> any user-visible things are associated with ubuntuone-client, including the web UI
<BUGabundo> but ppl do mixed up OS with Distro too... but that OT here
<sladen> tcole: so ubunet is the implementation of a $something server
<tcole> well, no
<dobey> BUGabundo: yes, people just say 'that linux thang' and have no idea which distro they mean
<BUGabundo> sladen: I have the same prob! I'm not sure what is what, and where to file bug for each
<tcole> it's really a blanket for all the backend stuff for all the services
<BUGabundo> dobey: they say "that DOS thingy"
<sladen> tcole: is ubunet the project?
 * BUGabundo we need a *good* FAQ
<dobey> BUGabundo: mostly i just see people say 'microsoft' when referring to any product of theirs
<Chipaca> sladen: ubunet was the "we need to start working on this, call it something until the Name is Decided"
<dobey> BUGabundo: FAQs don't help because nobody actually reads them.
<sladen> BUGabundo: yeah, it's been 2.5 weeks, so that's what I'm trying to undertake in a roundabout way.  Which is why I'm in here asking dumb(tm) questions
<dobey> sladen: ubuntuone is the project. it is the parent project for all the related projects
<BUGabundo> or Windows! anything is windows... oh and Internet is IE.... just lan or any app using the "internet" is not net! :\\
<dobey> sladen: ie, http://launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<BUGabundo> dobey: 3rd thing I read....
<BUGabundo> 1st is site look, 2nd about, 3rd FAQ
<dobey> BUGabundo: well, yes. you. but 1/6bln isn't very much :)
<BUGabundo> sladen: no question is dumb... only answers
<BUGabundo> dobey: ehehehh
<dobey> brb, need to reboot... hal has gone crazy again and won't open the pod bay doors
<sladen> dobey: tcole: so (although it does contradict the statement above), 'ubunet' is what I would have to replicate if I wished to use a completely Free stack
<BUGabundo> mieszkoslusarczyk: Pity there is no kde client for ubuntuone.
<BUGabundo> mieszkoslusarczyk: But I think It'll be easier to create one for ubuntuone;)
<sladen> dobey: tcole: eg. everything that is internal/proprietary is contained with the perimeter of 'ubunet'
<sladen> dobey: tcole: or perhaps another way to phrase that.  What is the command that is run to start a daemon listening for incoming $somthing requests
<tcole> sladen: ubunet corresponds pretty well to the proprietary bits
<tcole> in terms of LP projects, ubuntuone is the umbrella project, with ubunet, ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-storage-protocol as subprojects
<sladen> BUGabundo: if I understand it, There is _not_ a GNOME client for 'storage' (hammertime?), there is a _Nautilus_ client
<tcole> no, not really
<sladen> BUGabundo: and there could be a fuse client, etc?
<tcole> the client is just a user daemon which watches a folder
<tcole> it exposes a dbus interface which a nautilus extension interacts with
<tcole> but you don't need to run nautilus to use it
<tcole> (there are some Gnome dependencies like gnome-keyring at the moment though)
<tcole> we actually did implement a fuse client
<tcole> it was a disaster
<BUGabundo> tcole: aah
<BUGabundo> why ?
<sladen> tcole: that's good to know, it demonstrates it's not quite single-implemtnation
<tcole> several different reasons, but performance and stability
<tcole> sladen: in addition to the syncdaemon, we do also ship a very simple/stupid commandline client
<sladen> which bit(s) in the current stack was "the fuse client" equivalent to?
<tcole> sladen: which works a bit differently than the daemon
<tcole> the syncdaemon replaced the fuse client
<sladen> tcole: funky, hadn't spotted that (I'm trying to analyse this without actually being able to use it---I can't agree to the T&C for the beta)
<tcole> anyway, the two clients we currently ship are the syncdaemon and u1sync
<dobey> i don't know that i would call syncdaemon and fuse filesystem equivilent
<tcole> sladen: you should be able to grab the packages/source from the ubuntuone-client project without worrying about the beta T&C
<sladen> did it have a name at the time it existed/was a disaster
<tcole> sladen: those bits are simply AGPL, IIRC
<tcole> sladen: storagefs
<sladen> tcole: yeah, those bits are fine/clean/etc
<tcole> sladen: well, ubuntuone-storagefs; we didn't want to pollute the fs name namespace
<tcole> sladen: but we just called it "storagefs"
<tcole> sladen: you can tell we are very creative with names :)
<sladen> the generic names (to me with my developer mind) make it quite hard to know what the scope is
<BUGabundo> 4 more invites sent! I'm rolling tonight
<sladen> it's like trying to hammer home "Ubuntu 9.10"... people don't, they refer to Karmic
<dobey> the scope of a storagefs is not contacts... seems pretty simple to me :) storage == storage
 * BUGabundo calls 8.10 ibex... interpid is just too long
<sladen> dobey: so it's actually  u1-plugin-storage  and u1-plugin-storage-nautilus ?
<dobey> we don't have plug-ins no
<dobey> well the nautilus bits are a nautilus extension, so that's a plug-in to nautilus
<sladen> stoage is an /optional/ addition to the $something API/database/wire setup?
<dobey> storage is a service which you may optionally subscribe to
<sladen> 'storage' is a service which presents a DBus API on one side, and which does magic $something on the other?
<dobey> there's not really any other api/db/wire bits at the moment
<dobey> sladen: it's not magic. it uses ubuntuone-storage-protocol which is AGPLv3
<dobey> sladen: it uses google protocol buffers to implement the wire protocol for storage
<sladen> woohoo!
<sladen> let me go and research what those are
<tcole> the dbus API is just for controlling the syncdaemon
<tcole> the syncdaemon itself is the actual client
<tcole> and of course u1sync is the other client we ship
<BUGabundo> dobey: optionally? but rigt now U1 is just that: storage
<tcole> that will change
<dobey> BUGabundo: yes, and it is optional
<tcole> I mean, we will have more than just storage
<dobey> BUGabundo: you are in no way obligated to subscribe to the storage service
<BUGabundo> google protocol buffers ? 1st time I heard that
<BUGabundo> tcole: I know that! if you read a bit back, I said im waiting on the rest!
<sladen> http://code.google.com/apis/protocolbuffers/docs/overview.html  <-- for anyone listening to the scroll
<BUGabundo> dobey: so currently what would I have wihtout storage?
<dobey> BUGabundo: an account that doesn't do anything for you :)
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<dobey> BUGabundo: assuming you log in to ubuntuone.com anyway
<BUGabundo> yeah that's what I though
<BUGabundo> tcole: dobey so what is the timeframe for the so mentioned changes?
<tcole> sladen: something we need to do soon is document the *semantics* of the protocol buffer messages; at present you pretty much have to look at one of the existing open source clients to see that
<dobey> BUGabundo: but it's still entirely optional, whether or not it actually provides any utility to you :)
<BUGabundo> dobey: :)
<sladen> tcole: yeah, we're getting to the stage where I can go and read the code effectively without banging my head against a wall wanting a high-level overview
<tcole> I'd probably say that u1sync is easier to understand than syncdaemon
<tcole> though I'm a little nervous saying that
<tcole> because u1sync is something I basically threw together over a weekend
<tcole> not great code
<sladen> dobey: tcole: so the wire-protocol is application specific Google protocol serialisations updating an object database using REST over HTTPS?
<tcole> minus the REST part
<sladen> tcole: next time, write two demo clients, it's solve 95% of the confusion ;-)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<sladen> tcole: since you'll be forced to give them different names otherwise they both won't compile!
<tcole> in all seriousness, I may do more, time permitting
<tcole> but not for that reason
<sladen> joking aside, it's not REST.  Are the references to REST that is is RESTful in style?
<sladen> tcole: u1sync is the command lline tool (correct)
<sladen> ?
<tcole> correct
<tcole> I'm not sure where the REST references are coming from
<tcole> the storage protocol is fairly stateful
<tcole> now
<tcole> we do have a "structured storage" thing in progress
<dobey> what REST references?
<tcole> which is based on CouchDB
<tcole> and that does do RESTy things
<tcole> but that is distinct from "file storage"
<tcole> which is what we have out there now
<sladen> dobey: no idea, I've come across them somewhere.
<sladen> dobey: probably Chinese whispers
<sladen> and CoudchDB is this thing that requires installing 45MB of erlang
<tcole> yep
<tcole> needless to say that didn't fly very well with the distro folks, who are rather scarce for space on the CD :)
<tcole> so we are working on fixing that whole 45MB of erlang part if we can
<tcole> I am not closely involved with that part of things though
<sladen> tcole: CouchDB is talked to over a JSON/HTTP interface.  What is it that is doing the talking?
<tcole> I think it's a CouchDB running locally
<sladen> I presume there's an instance of CouchDB running (once?) per machine and once again one the server end
<tcole> but I don't work on that service right now, and it hasn't been released yet
<tcole> something along those lines
<sladen> confused.  is CouchDB actually in use at this point in time?
<dobey> not in ubuntuone yet
<sladen> if it's not, I can completely ignore as it doesn't reflect what's there at the moment, only vague future vapourware
<dobey> and it will be couchdb-per-user
<BUGabundo> ok now you guys went to a too geeky point
<BUGabundo> I can't keep up
<kklimonda> :)
<tcole> sladen: right, vapourware and lies :)
<dobey> heh
<Chipaca> sladen: u1sdtool is also the command line tool
<Chipaca> sladen: in fact, I wouldn't call u1sync the commandline tool :)
<tcole> u1sdtool is a CLI way to interact with syncdaemon via dbus
<tcole> it is a commandline tool
<Chipaca> yes
<tcole> but it is not a commandline client
<tcole> syncdaemon and u1sync are the two clients
<Chipaca> right
<Chipaca> sorry if I read the wrong half of the conversation :)
<sladen> u1sync is the commandline sync client;  u1sdtool is the commandline control interface.  syncdaemon is the daemon?
<sladen> which is the nautilus plugin client?
<tcole> syncdaemon doesn't have anything to do with nautilus
<tcole> although there is a nautilus extension which can talk to it
<sladen> which is the nautilus _extension_ that can talk to syncdaemon
<tcole> u1sync is a minimal commandline client, syncdaemon is a full-featured client which runs as a background daemon
<sladen> oh
<sladen> clients of *what*?
<tcole> u1sdtool is a commandline control interface for syncdaemon, there is also a gnome panel applet which controls syncdaemon, as well as a nautilus extension
<tcole> the storage service
<tcole> file storage service
<BUGabundo> tcole: aren't you tired of exlaing it over and over?
<BUGabundo> write a FAQ instead
<BUGabundo> eheh
<sladen> BUGabundo: I'm trying.
<tcole> sladen's already doing that, which is why he's asking me
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> great
<tcole> not that I have an objection to writing a FAQ myself, but seeing as he's already started
<tcole> I won't steal his thunder :)
<sladen> BUGabundo: since that's the only way myself and other people are going to understand "it".  Understanding "it" (and being able to effectively talk and point and the specific areas) is hopefully the stepping stone to enabling proper discussion about any wider issues
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> this will be a _nice_ FAQ long
<BUGabundo> from a POV of a user
<BUGabundo> lots of user assumptions
<sladen> so u1tool == ncftp and syncdaemon == rsync.  Both connect straight out to   someserver.ubuntuone.com  without passing Go! and without collecting 200 GBP
<tcole> hm, not really quite
<tcole> u1sync is a little bit like s3sync
<tcole> syncdaemon is like the dropbox daemon
<tcole> they both connect to (right now) fs-1.ubuntuone.com
<tcole> and speak the protocol defined by the stuff in the ubuntuone-storage-protocol package
<tcole> u1sdtool, the gnome panel applet, and the nautilus extension are just control interfaces for syncdaemon
<tcole> does that make sense?
<tcole> will you be putting the FAQ on the Ubuntu wiki?
<tcole> we have a page here already which is rather unenlightening -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<sladen> http://s3.amazonaws.com/ServEdge_pub/s3sync/README.txt  <-- for anyone following the scroll
<tcole> u1sync is a little different to s3sync in several respects, one of them is that you have a separate "init" step, a bit like "bzr init" or something
<tcole> basically associating a local directory with some directory tree on the server
<tcole> after which u1sync in that directory does a sync without needing any arguments
<sladen> and that relationship is recorded by a hidden file/uuid linking those?
<tcole> yep
<sladen> cunning guess.  What's the name of this file?
<tcole> well, it's a directory
<tcole> .ubuntuone-sync
<sladen> so the directory is called  12341234-1234-1234-a-ba-234?
<tcole> the directory has a number of individual files under it
<tcole> which contain things like the root UUID, the path, and so on, of the subtree you are mirroring
<sladen> So at the moment, a user ends up with   ~/Desktop/Ubuntu One/{myfile{1,2,3},.ubuntu-sync/*}
<tcole> no, the syncdaemon operates very differently
<tcole> u1sync is basically for "checking out" a copy of your files in a place separate from where the syncdaemon works (or would work -- you can opt not to use it)
<sladen> so that _one_ instance of  '.ubuntuone-sync/'  lives at  ~/.ubuntuone-sync/
<BUGabundo> tcole: dobey: so what is the timeline for the so called new _features_ other then storage?
<tcole> nope
<dobey> BUGabundo: when they're ready. :)
<BUGabundo> come on!!
<sladen> BUGabundo: shhhh.
<tcole> u1sync puts .ubuntuone-sync in a the directory you initialized for use with it
<BUGabundo> don't do that to me again
<dobey> BUGabundo: but we are working on them to get stuff deployed asap, because there are things we want working in karmic
<tcole> we don't really like to go into details about unreleased stuff becuase it confuses people (as sladen rightly pointed out)
<dobey> u1sync behaves sort of like a vcs in respect to how it functions
<tcole> and also until it's actually released and people have the client source code it's all lies anyway :)
<BUGabundo> tcole: I can't confuse me
<BUGabundo> AHAHAH
<BUGabundo> I'm an alpha tester
<tcole> sladen: .ubuntuone-sync is a lot like the .bzr directory that bzr creates in a checked-out tree
<BUGabundo> I run cutting edge on anything, and am more the used to stuff changing without notice
<tcole> sladen: the syncdaemon works very differently, and keeps all its metadata under ~/.cache/ubuntuone
<sladen> so stuff checked out with u1sync is not compatible with syncdaemon  (I would instead have to use u1sdtool to direct syncdaemon to undertake the action(s))
 * BUGabundo is being ignored .... 
<tcole> sladen: that's the simple version yes
<sladen> u1sync is roughly   bzr init || bzr clone || bzr push
<sladen> s/||/xor/
<tcole> sladen: kind of
<sladen> BUGabundo: okay, I'll ask you a couple of question as you've got more hands on experience than me
<sladen> BUGabundo: can you describe what "Ubuntu One" is in less than 10 words
<tcole> BUGabundo: I'm trying not to ignore anyone, but I'm not sure what else to say and I have limited brain
<sladen> BUGabundo: because I can't, yet
<BUGabundo> ok sladen
<tcole> best I can do: Ubuntu One is online services. Just file storage to start.
<tcole> (10 words)
<dobey> sladen: i can, but i don't think you'll accept my ingenuity with it :)
<BUGabundo> U1 is a Cloud implementation, providing right now Free and Paid Online Storage, to Ubuntu GNU/Linux Distro
<tcole> I think maybe cloud is misleading
<BUGabundo> dobey: please tell us
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it's at least 14 words ;)
<dobey> cloud is a silly buzzword
<tcole> because then people start imagining we're offering an EC2 clone or something
<dobey> BUGabundo: 1 word: awesome
<sladen> BUGabundo: what's a cloud?
<dobey> :)
<tcole> (which I keep getting asked about!)
<BUGabundo> dobey: I know. that's why I used it
<BUGabundo> its like Web 2.0 duh
<dobey> sladen: the giant grey things hovering over my city at the moment
<BUGabundo> dobey: LOL
<BUGabundo> sladen: providing web services for data
<tcole> hm
<sladen> dobey: duded, I didn't realise those bits had names, I thought it was all just "One Sky" ;-)
<dobey> cloud has nothing to do with services
<tcole> have we ever said anything about web services?
<tcole> in this entire discussion?
<dobey> cloud is just a stupid term that means "internet"
<BUGabundo> sladen: dobey: isn't that on cities: SM>OG?
<BUGabundo> *SMOG
<tcole> well, maybe "abstracted server farm over the internet"
<tcole> but a lot of people do just mean "vaguely internet somehow" by it
<dobey> BUGabundo: smog doesn't produce rain. it just produces bad air
<BUGabundo> dobey: Cloud: is Remote... no need for internet
<tcole> actually smog particles can nucleate raindrops
<kklimonda> tcole: do they breed new servers on this farm? ;)
<tcole> sure
<tcole> we have an entire division at Canonical dedicated to server husbandry
<sladen> I'm hoping it's a "remote-access secure object storage database"
<sladen> I'm hoping it's a "remote-access secure object storage database over Google buffers"
<tcole> what we currently offer is file-based rather than object-based
<tcole> at least as an abstraction
<sladen> anyway.  I don't think anyway succedded.  nil point all around
<tcole> the implementation behind the scenes looks a bit different
<BUGabundo> tcole: come on... raise the curfue a bit, and let me know what you guys have in store
<sladen> tcole: ooooh.  So the far end is nothing more than an directory and you could run the rest over FTP, or WebDav?
<sladen> BUGabundo: I doubt they know.
<BUGabundo> FF intregration? mail intregration (does anyone need that?), contacts ?
<tcole> sladen: it's (sadly?) more complicated than that by far
<tcole> sladen: but we have discussed the possibility of offering a WebDAV view into the storage
<sladen> tcole: it's more complicated because it's versioned?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: first we need a decent mail client ;}
<sladen> tcole: or because it's abstracted
<sladen> tcole: or because it's structured?
<tcole> versioning will be an issue eventually
<tcole> but that's not something we expose right now
<sladen> what makes (at this point in time) it more complicated than an FTP directory?
<BUGabundo> sladen: Versinaged!!?!!?!?!?!
<tcole> principally the sharing stuff
<BUGabundo> KEYWORD alert!
<dobey> BUGabundo: relax man
<BUGabundo> damn ... "eventually"
<BUGabundo> dobey: :))
<sladen> tcole: with regard to the platform only (not any storage/syncdaemons running over the top), what makes the platform more complicate than an FTP directory with ACLs
<tcole> from whose point of view?
<tcole> I guess one major difference is push notifications of changes
<tcole> when a client connects, you are given the UUID of the root node of your storage, as well as the roots of any shares available to you
<sladen> tcole: so at the start of the session, I login, subscribe to a bunch of stuff, and then get proactively poked when something gets updated (which if there is only one user accessing at a time, means never)
<tcole> yes, that's about right
<tcole> minus the subscription part
<tcole> you get poked about anything you have access to
<sladen> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> talking about UUIDs
<BUGabundo> when are the Computer names getting improved?
<sladen> so I can DOS the system just by offering 10 million public shares and writing a string of 1-byte updates that than get amplified and PUSHed to every single connected user?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> sladen: I'm very close to that
<BUGabundo> I have a shared folder with an HUGE amount of users
<dobey> BUGabundo: nowhere near 10 million. you probably have ~100
<BUGabundo> tcole: dobey: care to run a count on the DB on that folder?
<BUGabundo> I'm to lazy to count them by hand
<dobey> we don't have access to the db
<BUGabundo> you don't?
<sladen> BUGabundo: don't try it, it's probably against the T&C.  And remember, you agreed to cover all costs related to your use, or misuse of the server when you subscribed
<BUGabundo> so how does?
<BUGabundo> sladen: I already did
<BUGabundo> U1 died on me
<BUGabundo> had to user Web to fix it
<BUGabundo> let me put a 1GiB file on that folder
<BUGabundo> LOL
<sladen> BUGabundo: the local syncdaemon client died?  Or the remote FTP^W ubunet instance?
<dobey> sladen: well you probably can DOS that way, but you will also probably very quickly get banned as well. just the same as if i constantly sent 1 byte e-mails to 10 million users through your smtp relay
<BUGabundo> :~/Ubuntu One/My Files/bla$ touch dobey_see_this.txt
<dobey> sladen: the server didn't die
<BUGabundo> humm can't connect
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> you guys are blocking me alread :))
<tcole> sladen: only the users who are have accepted the shares will get notifications
<dobey> at least, i don't think it died
<sladen> BUGabundo: not yet
<BUGabundo> restarting
<BUGabundo> humm it won't open
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> how can I start it from CLI and debug this further?
<tcole> anywa, regarding computer names
<sladen> tcole: so you can offer/invite shares to anyway, but they do ultimately have to accept/subscribe
<tcole> sladen: yes
<sladen> tcole: if they don't do that subscription at login, when does it happen
<tcole> that process happens via email right now
<tcole> you get an email, click on the link, accept the share or no
<tcole> eventually the plan is to have gnome UI for that as well
<tcole> and probably some kind of (non-intrusive) notification setup
<dobey> yeah, the server isn't down afaict
<tcole> regarding computer names, there are two pieces to it
<dobey> BUGabundo: you can just look at the logs in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<tcole> one, the clients currently do not communicate the computer name to the server when registering
<BUGabundo> dobey: and how can I start it ?
<sladen> does syncdaemon communicate the cookie (delivered in the email) to ubunet, or does Firefox communicate the cookie (delivered by email) to the ubunet webservice by normal HTTP request?
<tcole> and I think the second thing is for the server to put the hostname in the description field for the token rather than a UUID
<tcole> sladen: that part is all HTTP
<dobey> BUGabundo: start what? the logs already have data. getting the same log info over and over again isn't going to actually give you any more data... just take up more bytes on the disk :)
<BUGabundo> too many logs for me
<tcole> sladen: there are facilities to list and accept/decline shares via the protocol though
<tcole> sladen: you can use them via u1sdtool or even u1sync
<dobey> BUGabundo: syncdaemon.log is probably what you care about
<BUGabundo> oh its just dates
<tcole> though I'm not sure I've added accepting/declining to u1sync yet
<BUGabundo> its empty
<BUGabundo> all of them are
<BUGabundo> zero byts
<BUGabundo> except oauth-login.log
<dobey> tcole: for computer names, i think we can already handle it on the server (and i thought the client was changed at the same time to send it, but perhaps it wasn't)
<tcole> the last I checked, the clients were still only sending UUIDs
<dobey> BUGabundo: eh? what does running ubuntuone-syncdaemon say then?
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon", line 33, in <module>
<BUGabundo>     from canonical.ubuntuone.storage.syncdaemon import dbus_interface
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/canonical/ubuntuone/storage/syncdaemon/dbus_interface.py", line 21, in <module>
<BUGabundo>     from canonical.ubuntuone.storage.syncdaemon.event_queue import EVENTS
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/canonical/ubuntuone/storage/syncdaemon/event_queue.py", line 100, in <module>
<BUGabundo>     evtcodes.IN_CLOSE_WRITE: 'FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE',
<BUGabundo> AttributeError: type object 'EventsCodes' has no attribute 'IN_CLOSE_WRITE'
<tcole> oh, FFFFFUUUUU
<BUGabundo> humm should have pastebin that
<dobey> tcole: well, actually the client doesn't send anything for that. it's just the oauth access token wheich we gte from the server anyway
<tcole> I just got that
<dobey> BUGabundo: oh that.
<tcole> after upgrading
<tcole> and syncdaemon doesn't start
<BUGabundo> tcole: yep
<dobey> BUGabundo: there is an update in the works (i think it's in nightlies already)
<kklimonda> weird..
<dobey> it's because pyinotify broke stuff in 0.8 which is now in karmic
<BUGabundo> can/should I downgrade?
<BUGabundo> I would like to DOS ^W use U1 again
<tcole> I'm afraid I need to head out for a little bit
<dobey> you can downgrade pyinotify maybe
<dobey> or just install the r37 package from the nightlies
<sladen> tcole: ta for now
<tcole> sladen: where's the FAQ going again, out of curiosity?
<dobey> err
<dobey> r38 i mean
<sladen> tcole: oh, somewhere on wiki.ubuntu.com
<tcole> ok, cool
<sladen> tcole: it's currently in a local copy of emacs
 * tcole nods
<sladen> tcole: or rather it isn't.  My shorthand notes are
<sladen> thekorn: and some jottings in Inkscape
<BUGabundo> dobey: lp branch link please
<BUGabundo> I'll get trunk
<dobey> lp:ubuntuone-client
<tcole> sladen: ok, be sure to link it from the UbuntuOne page on the wiki when you put it up
<sladen> tcole: just as soon as ubuntuone.com is sure to link to ubuntu.com
<tcole> ?
<sladen> (I support "read the FAQ ---> here" would kind of force that ;-)
<sladen> s/support/suppose/
<BUGabundo> dobey: branching now
<tcole> that came up actually
<BUGabundo> dobey:  sudo python setup.py install next?
<tcole> we're going to be making some changes so that there are clearer links to Ubuntu proper generally
<tcole> as far as our web presence goes
<sladen> tcole: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/376130 "Webservice does not link to Ubuntu.com"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376130 in ubunet "Webservice does not link to Ubuntu.com" [Low,Triaged]
 * tcole nods
<dobey> BUGabundo: i don't know that installing into your system from trunk would be a particularly wise idea, no
<dobey> BUGabundo: and in any case, you need to do ./setup.py build first
<BUGabundo> $ ./setup.py
<BUGabundo> usage: setup.py [global_opts] cmd1 [cmd1_opts] [cmd2 [cmd2_opts] ...]
<BUGabundo> error: no commands supplied
<BUGabundo> error: invalid command 'first'
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> first is not  the command
<BUGabundo> ehjehe
<BUGabundo> __main__.NotFoundError: You need icontool to generate the icons for Ubuntu One.
<BUGabundo>   File "./setup.py", line 209, in <module>
<dobey> and you need to install icontool :)
<dobey> it's in the ubuntu one beta ppa
<tcole> I depart now
<tcole> bbl
<sladen> BUGabundo: I tend to find that if you stick to building packaged versioned, it's alot easier to hop around test versions, to know that any mess has been cleanly installed and to fetch new depends when they are introducted/revved
<dobey> likewise, i'm out as well
<BUGabundo> Get:1 https://private-ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main icontool 0.1.0-0 [10.3kB]
<BUGabundo> ohh
<sladen> tcole: dobey: special appreciations to both of you for your time
<BUGabundo> don't leave me just yet
<BUGabundo> generating icons
<BUGabundo> sh: inkscape: not found
<sladen> BUGabundo: sudo apt-get builddep $thingy
<sladen> BUGabundo: otherwise  sudo apt-get install inkscape
<BUGabundo> ~$ sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   inkscape libwmf-bin python-all python-all-dev python-dev python-lxml python-renderpm python-reportlab  python-reportlab-accel python-uniconvertor python2.5 python2.5-dev python2.6-dev
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/local/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon", line 33, in <module>
<BUGabundo> so trunk doesn't fix it for me
<tcole> I'm back for a minute
<tcole> that's distressing
<tcole> Karmic-specific breakage as far as I can tell, but we need to get it sorted out
<tcole> BUGabundo: ping
<BUGabundo> pong
<tcole> hmm
<BUGabundo> tcole: ok. I'll wait for tomorows batch of updates
<tcole> /usr/*local*/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon?
<tcole> why do you have a syncdaemon in /usr/local?
<BUGabundo> humm python setup ?
<tcole> ah
<tcole> I think what dobey meant was for you to build the .debs install thouse
<BUGabundo> installing from trunk
<tcole> not sure he explained that well
<BUGabundo> to get R38
<tcole> yes, you can do that from trunk
<BUGabundo> he didn'ti do this all the time with gwibber
<BUGabundo> alias gwibberbzr='cd /tmp/;bzr branch lp:gwibber;cd gwibber; sudo python setup.py install'
<tcole> hm
<tcole> well, it is going to be a problem that you have a version of the client in /usr and a version in /usr/local
<tcole> I think what's happening here is that you're getting a mixture
<BUGabundo> let me purge it all
<tcole> most likely (with the python changes in Karmic particularly), you're getting the syncdaemon from /usr/local/bin and the libraries from /usr/lib
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntuone-*
<BUGabundo> Note, selecting ubuntuone-ppa-beta for regex 'ubuntuone-*'
<BUGabundo> there goes the PPA info
<BUGabundo> lol
<sladen> BUGabundo: what's gwibber?
<tcole> gwibber is a Gnome twitter client thingy
<BUGabundo> tcole: FAIL
<BUGabundo> Gwibber is Social Network and µblog client
<tcole> BUGabundo: I wouldn't expect it to work now that you've purged ubuntuone-client-protocol....
<BUGabundo> it support many more services then just twitter
<BUGabundo> which is Close Source btw
<BUGabundo> tcole: I doesn't
<tcole> isn't that what apt-get remove --purge ubuntuone-* did?
<BUGabundo> $ ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/local/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon", line 32, in <module>
<BUGabundo>     from canonical.ubuntuone.storage.syncdaemon import logger
<BUGabundo> ImportError: No module named canonical.ubuntuone.storage.syncdaemon
<BUGabundo> s/I/it/
<tcole> yeah... python doesn't look in /usr/local most of the time
<tcole> what I had meant for you to do was to purge the copy from /usr/local
<tcole> install the regular packages
<dobey> or run it from the tree
<tcole> and then use debuild to build a new client package and install that
 * tcole finishes doing just that
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> calm down
<tcole> Traceback (most recent call last):
<tcole>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon", line 36, in <module>
<tcole>     from configglue import configglue
<tcole> ImportError: No module named configglue
<tcole> argh
<tcole> ...dobey, am I the only developer on Karmic right now?
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<sladen> cat ubuntuone-storage-protocol/README   ho ho ho
<dobey> tcole: i have karmic on my laptop
<dobey> tcole: i don't know why you're missing configglue though
<BUGabundo> tcole: what do I need to rm -rf from /usr/local/ ?
<tcole> sladen: oh my.  I'm glad not personally responsible for that one
<tcole> BUGabundo: hm, do a find /usr/local -name '*ubuntuone*'
<tcole> BUGabundo: as long as that doesn't turn up anything that obviously shouldn't be deleted, do:
<BUGabundo> tcole: $ find /usr/local -name '*ubuntuone*' | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/189287/
<tcole> find /usr/local -name '*ubuntuone*' -exec rm -rf {} \;
<tcole> ok, that should all go
<BUGabundo> find: `/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/canonical/ubuntuone': No such file or directory
<tcole> also nuke /usr/local/bin/u1sync and /usr/local/bin/u1sdtool
<tcole> oh, right, I'm an idiot
<tcole> find is doing preorder traversal
<BUGabundo> done
<tcole> and rm -r is removing stuff before it gets to it
<tcole> anyway, now try installing the client package bits again
<BUGabundo> humm ?
<BUGabundo> trunk and then build?
<tcole> the actual PPA packages
<BUGabundo> or from PPA?
<BUGabundo> ok
<dobey> well install ubuntuone-storage-protocol from PPA
<BUGabundo> let me see if I still have them
<dobey> and then run the syncdaemon from the source tree
<dobey> like "PYTHONPATH=`pwd` ./bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon'
<BUGabundo> yeah, as I though
<dobey> s/'$/"/
<BUGabundo> the PPA info was removed by --purge
<tcole> sladen: regarding the protocol README, what would be good to put there?  I'm thinking a brief overview of the protocol at least
<dobey> yes of course
<dobey> tcole: probably info about building/installing it, and what it is
<BUGabundo> so I need to go to the web site and install again?
<dobey> that's what tends to go in a README anyway
<BUGabundo> sladen: want to do a wiki on installing from trunk too ?
<dobey> BUGabundo: well you need to add the PPA again
<dobey> BUGabundo: you can do via the web page, or the launchpad ppa web page
<tcole> yeah, let me do a branch to fix that README, it's embarassing
<BUGabundo> adding PPA now
<BUGabundo> still getting jaunty deb
<BUGabundo> when will karmic ones be released?
<BUGabundo> oh wait I asked that just this week
<BUGabundo> nvm then
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude install ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> what's next dobey?
<tcole> next I'd go to the trunk directory and use debuild -us -uc to build a client package
<tcole> you might need to apt-get some bits to use debuild, I'm not sure
<tcole> also need fakeroot
<tcole> debuild isn't the right way to build a package for distribution (for that you'd use pbuilder), but it's nice for quick and dirty things like this
<BUGabundo> already did that part of apt-get debbuild
<tcole> ok
<BUGabundo> $ debuild -us -uc
<BUGabundo> This package has a Debian revision number but there does not seem to be an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory; (expected one of ubuntuone-client_0.90.1.orig.tar.gz, ubuntuone-client_0.90.1.orig.tar.bz2, ubuntuone-client_0.90.1.orig.tar.lzma or ubuntuone-client.orig)
<tcole> say yes anyway if it gives you the opportunity
<BUGabundo> doing so
<BUGabundo> irk so many inkscape errors/warnings
<dobey> sigh. i can't believe it takes 20 minutes to prepare a pizza to stick in the oven
<BUGabundo> aahah
<dobey> yeah, inkscape is buggy
<BUGabundo> dobey: I ate tonight one of the best Pizzas in Porto
<BUGabundo> I always do on fridays
<BUGabundo> if any of you ever comes to Portugal on day, Pizza is on me
 * dobey calls mark to let him know BUGabundo will take care of pizza for us at next UDS ;)
<BUGabundo> ME WHAT?
<BUGabundo> I'm unpleoid... feel free to let mark know he can get me a job as sysadmi or PR
<sladen> BUGabundo: debuild -b -uc -us
<sladen> BUGabundo: the -b says to only produce a binary package
<BUGabundo> so now what?
<BUGabundo> I dpgk install it?
<dobey> yes
<sladen> what's the significance of port 20101
<dobey> significance where?
<sladen> it's used in an example
<sladen> is it the magic port that ubunet listens on, or something like that
<sladen> it would be less confusing if 'ubuntuone-storage-protocol' were renamed  'python-u1storage'
<dobey> yeah, we need to rename some of the packages
<dobey> oh
<dobey> the examples also refer to localhost, and the bits where that port is used, are commented out
<dobey> those might need updating too
<sladen> what is the origin of it?
<dobey> i don't know where that port # came from
<tcole> sladen: agreed, at least, it should certainly have the python- on there which it doesn't...
<tcole> dobey, could you review? -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~tcole/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/better-readme/+merge/7134
#ubuntuone 2009-06-06
<sladen> mention 'python implementation of...'
<sladen> where do the request IDs come from?
<sladen> Web-address, and date
<sladen> sub-heading "Protocol overview" above "+Since it is not well-documented elsewhere"
<sladen> Link to http://code.google.com/apis/protocolbuffers/docs/overview.html  after mention
<sladen> tcole: impressive.  excellent
<sladen> tcole: (although I can't assess technical accuracy, yet)
 * tcole nods
<tcole> I'll make the changes you've suggested
<sladen> probably note that 'python-gdata' contains the Google Buffer python implementation
<dobey> actually, python-protobuf does
<dobey> gdata is something else
<tcole> right
<tcole> and that's why I should mention python-protobuf explicitly :)
<tcole> that ... request ID thing is an interesting question actually
<tcole> for the client-iniated stuff I think we just use an incrementing counter
<tcole> (it doesn't really matter)
<tcole> but I'm not sure offhand what we do for server-initiated things
<sladen> note that it doesn't matter
<sladen> (eg. there is not need to call   u1storage.generateRequestID()
<tcole> ha
<tcole> I missed an important detail
<tcole> client request numbers are odd
<tcole> and server-initiated request numbers are even
<tcole> (effectively we use the low bit to create a separate namespace for client versus server-initiated things)
<sladen> understatement ;-)
<sladen> tcole: add README to debian/docs when it's done too.
<tcole> ah, good catch; thanks!
<tcole> uh, hmm
<tcole> the comment here is wrong
<tcole> in the code
<tcole> I will need to fix that too...
<tcole> or else I need to check what the server is doing
<sladen> # we are a client, we do odd requests that one?
<sladen> "# we are a client, we do odd requests"
<sladen> would be clear to say   "odd numbered request IDs (eg. 1,3,5,...)" or something
<sladen> is this package used to implement ubunet too?
<tcole> yes
<sladen> remember not to accept any external contributions then
<tcole> indeed
<tcole> that's one reason why we split it out into a very minimal separate project/package
<tcole> aside from the other good reasons to do so
<dobey> we accept external contributions
<dobey> there's no real reason not to
<tcole> well, for the protocol bits
<tcole> the server depends on that and it is AGPL
<dobey> we do require the contributor agreement though
<tcole> oh, right
<tcole> I wasn't remembering far enough into the discussion
<tcole> durr
<tcole> this is what happens when I'm neck-deep in code and try to talk
<dobey> well, we should review contributions well enough to not break things :)
<sladen> It would be good to include the requirement for copyright assignement for any contributed patches
<dobey> also, we'll want to get translations in protocol as well for any of the strings there
<dobey> anyway, must go now
<dobey> later
<tcole> yes, the contributor agreement thing ought to be mentioned in the README as well
<sladen> ...note the requirement for ... in the README
<sladen> yup
<tcole> yes
<tcole> well, I'm amused
<tcole> it seems the server currently uses even request IDs too :(
<tcole> amused is the wrong word for what I am feeling
<tcole> at least if I'm reading the code correctly
<sladen> probably it doesn't matter as they're always used in one direction only
<sladen> but if they do overlap that's most likely to affect debugging
<tcole> yeah, thinking about it more
<tcole> the way things are at the moment, it isn't likely to cause visible harm
<tcole> but still should be fixed
<tcole> I put in an ubunet bug
<tcole> I think we're beyond changing it on the clients at this point
<tcole> hm, I think that does it for me for tonight
<tcole> I just pushed more updates to the README
<tcole> probably look at getting that landed monday
 * sladen bzr pulls
<tcole> also fixed the comments in the actual code to match what the client does and the readme says
<sladen> 00:29 < sladen> "# we are a client, we do odd requests"
<sladen> 00:30 < sladen> would be clear to say   "odd numbered request IDs (eg. 1,3,5,...)" or something
<sladen> oops
<sladen> tcole: 'protoc' itself appears to actually be in 'protobuf-compiler'
<tcole> hm, isn't that what I said in the readme?
<tcole> that protoc was available via the protobuf-compiler package?
<tcole> or did I word it confusingly?
<sladen> it currently talks about python-protobuf;  I haven't used either so I dont know to what extent that package is needed directly
<BUGabundo1> you guys still at it?
<BUGabundo1> lol
<sladen> is/was 'idisk' a codename?
<sladen> < sladen> tcole: it currently talks about python-protobuf;  I haven't used either so I dont know to what extent that package is needed directly
<tcole> idisk was never a codename for us that I'm aware of
<tcole> and python-protobuf is a typo
<tcole> or, well
<tcole> need both python-protobuf and protobuf-compiler I guess
<tcole> pushed fix
<sladen> tcole: re: "This protocol applies only to the file storage service and not other Ubuntu One services."  if this protocol is built on top of another protocol, what is the protocol below
<tcole> I don't understand the question.
<sladen> tcole: eg. how does the server differientiate storage-protocol from email-protocol from foo-prtocol
<tcole> different ports, at least
<tcole> typically different servers on the backend as well
<sladen> oh right.
<sladen> I take it this doesn't work particulary well via HTTP proxy servers
<sladen> so port 20100 is u1storage
<tcole> actually, no
<tcole> it does SSL on port 443
<tcole>     parser.add_option("--port", dest="port", metavar="PORT",
<tcole>                       default=443,
<tcole>                       help="The port on which to connect to the server")
<tcole>     parser.add_option("--host", dest="host", metavar="HOST",
<tcole>                       default='fs-1.ubuntuone.com',
<tcole>                       help="The server address")
<tcole> actually we just have different servers
<tcole> as long as the firewall allows https through it should allow this
<sladen> is this an HTTPS channel (that happens to be on port 443)
<tcole> just raw SSL, IIRC
<sladen> or this a RAW TCP channel (that just ... okay
<sladen> so SSL is setup, keys checked etc, and then instead of HTTP, the u1storage binary application of google buffer is spoken back/forth
<sladen> most interesting
<sladen> so ubunet is not a monolithic app on a single machine
<sladen> it's an app that happen to listen on one particular port on one particular machine and speak just one protocol
<sladen> (ubut
<sladen> tcole: who do I ask in the ubunet team to find out what they actually call/refer daemon running on fs-1.ubuntuone.com
<tcole> well, lucio who will be here on Monday is the foremost expert on it
<tcole> but we call it the "API server"
<tcole> which is not really the most helpful/descriptive name
<__lucio__> storage api server should be good enough
<tcole> yes, though we shall have to distinguish file storage and structured storage eventually
<sladen> __lucio__: is that what you actually called it when chatting over the coffee table?
<sladen> s/called/call/
<__lucio__> tcole: i imagine structure storage will go by the name of couch something
<tcole> sladen: it's been "server" or "api server" mostly..
<__lucio__> sladen: we called it the server, but i dont hitnk that will help you at all. then the API server. i complained about that becuase thats also too generic. so storge api server is the closest name i can think of that devs will understand what you re talking about and it makes sense to people from the outside
<tcole> sladen: if it makes you feel better, we call the syncdaemon chicharra sometimes
<__lucio__> hitnk == think in some places south of the ecuador
<__lucio__> luckily, you dont need to know what we call each other :)
<sladen> so "ubunet storage api server"
<tcole> s/ubunet/ubuntu one/
<sladen> no, "ubuntu one" is the this vague term that is causing alot of respentment, confusion and complication from being vague
<sladen> I'm doing my best to try and track down how to (accurately and colloquially) refer to the componets in the stack in ways that do not use the phrase "ubuntu one"
<sladen> that phrase is tarnished, it's useless as anything other than a marketing brand
<sladen> (where being vague + all encompassing *is* the desired result)
<sladen> it's the difference between   CLI, CLR, CTS, C# and ".Net"
<sladen> the latter is useful for a Microsoft sales-person, but it is of little use to a Mono developer needing to articulate the finer points of a JIT compiler
<__lucio__> i would still advise against using ubunet. it means nothing now.
<sladen> __lucio__: mmm.
<sladen> __lucio__: what's the actual binary running fs-1.ubuntu.com called?
<tcole>  /usr/bin/python :)
<__lucio__> sladen: canonical/ubuntuone/storage/server/server.py
<sladen> crikey
<tcole> maybe we should start giving things ikea names
<sladen> I'm slightly amazed that names haven't developed on their own
<tcole> it's a shame we couldn't legally use "hammertime"
<sladen> eg. if I'm discussing a component in Launchpad I can succinctly refer to Malone/Soyuz/Rosetta
<sladen> you just tweak it slightly;  eg.  hammermime
<sladen> Suppose I could just do what that magazine did for the Spice Girls
<sladen> make so up and see if they stick
<lifeless> tammerhime?
<rmcbride> Hammermime, now that would be something to see.
<rmcbride> BTW, sladen thanks VERY much for your bug reports today
<rmcbride> I'm one of the guys on the team learning packaging dos and don'ts and they were VERY helpful
 * rmcbride returns to weekend-lurk mode
<dobey> wow
<platypus_> How can I get an invite to ubuntuone? currently using Dropbox just want to give ubuntuone a run
<sladen> mmm, so loking at what would be shared between hammertime and any future email/calendar sync, AFAICT, the only common element would be the use of python-protobuf
<sladen> lifeless: yeah, 'hammerhime' would have the edge on pronoucnability
<sladen> how is "storagefs" used in general conversation
<sladen> __lucio__: up one more level;  what's the file in /etc/init.d/ that runs  /usr/bin/env python canonical/ubuntuone/storage/server/server.py after a reboot
<sladen> __lucio__: don't tell me, that's called  canonical-ubuntuone-storage-server.sh  ...
<sladen> o is there a web-based [D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[B[B[B[B
<sladen> is there a web-based interface to u1sync aswell?  (as part of ubunet and exposed by HTTPS?)
<ceelight> Hi everybody! Is there a changelog or something that describes bugfixes ect. of new ubuntuone-client versions somewhere? thx!
<sladen> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/384065  seems to suggest that it does
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384065 in ubuntuone-client "I had a problem with...uploading files to web interface, cannot drag and drop to folder access denied" [Undecided,New]
<sladen> if so, what is this called
<dobey> sladen: u1sync doesn't have a special web interface of its own, no. that bug is confusing as it's a few bugs in one
<sladen> dobey: okay.  Any idea what is referring to?
<sladen> dobey: (the webbrowser reference)
<dobey> sladen: the main issues seem to be that a) ubuntuone is slow for uploading his data, and b) the local interface to uploading files is a bit confusing (which is filed as another bug)
<dobey> sladen: https://ubuntuone.com/files/ <- web ui
<sladen> dobey: what does that URL give (if you're successfully logged in).  Is it a directory listing equivalent to the contents of  ~/Ubuntu One/
<dobey> sladen: it's a file browser view effectively similar to viewing ~/Ubuntu One/ in browser mode in nautilus, yes
<sladen> dobey: and you can do upload/download operations equivalent to those undertaken by u1sync-agent
<dobey> you can upload files and download files via the web, yes
<sladen> dobey: and you can do upload/download operations equivalent to those (handed to the nautilaus extension) and undertaken by u1sync-agent
<dobey> the nautilus extension doesn't do anything with files
<dobey> it simply sets emblems based on status, and provides UI to share folders
<dobey> and a button to connect/disconnect the service
<dobey> sigh. palm pre has some ui issues :-(
<dobey> and why the hell won't it log in to my mail server :-/
<sladen> dobey: interestingly, that nautilus extensions won't have worked for anyone except on amd64 (or whatever arch the buildds are)
<dobey> sladen: how do you figure?
<dobey> sladen: the nautilus extension is currently in python... so it's architecture independent (the ubuntuone-client package is built for architecture all)
<dobey> sladen: and when I finish the C port of it, it will still build on any architecture just fine, and even should work on win32 if you are running nautilus on win32
<sladen> dobey: yeah, but that .so file is only being compiled as the architecture of the buildd in question.  (bug #384276)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384276 in ubuntuone-client "Architecture: all but includes libnautilus-u1sync.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384276
<sladen> it works on all platforms, but only if compiled for each (Architecture: _any_)
<dobey> eh
<sladen> basic computing 101, different processors have different instruction sets
<sladen> i386 binaries do not run on powerpc
<sladen> amd64 binaries do not run on sparc
<sladen> arm binaries do not run on ia64
<sladen> python programs, SVG images files, shell scripts; work on all processor types without recompiling, because they are interpreted and not compiled to the native instruction set
<sladen> C libraries must be compiled for each processor type, and the result binary (and package) will only work on that processor type
<dobey> i know how architectures work. thank you very much.
<dobey> and there isn't an .so in the debian package
<sladen> apologies if there isn't.  What is the file in  nautilus/ubuntuone-nautilus.c  compiled to?
<dobey> it's not currently compiled by the package build
<dobey> it's the in-process port of the extension to C
<sladen> ah, so it's not used yet
<dobey> right
<sladen> The current code being  canonical/ubuntuone/nautilus/nautilus_api.py
<sladen> what's "fsm" ?
<dobey> file something manager
<dobey> sladen: the current code being nautilus/storage.py actually
<radix> finite state machine?
<sladen> dobey: if an {email,calendar,...} client is written, would have use 'python-u1storage' ?
<sladen> dobey: if an {email,calendar,...} client is written, would that use 'python-u1storage' ?
<sladen> or what is have it's down low-level protocol
<dobey> or maybe finite state machine
<dobey> the 'structured storage' thing that we're going to release soon will use the couchdb protocol for replication
<sladen> so that's won't share (any) code with the u1sync/u1storage stuff currently released?
<sladen> the only thing in common is that that it falls under the same "Ubuntu One" high-level project name
<dobey> i don't know what all exactly is shared for code with that, as i haven't been working on it. i've been working on the file storage stuff
<dobey> but ubuntuone-storage-protocol is the protocol for filesystem level storage stuff
<dobey> ie, the "this is for storing files, not simple text records like contacts/events"
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder if i can theme the palm pre
<dobey> probably requires mucking about with the firmware though :(
<sladen> I'm trying to get my head around whether  replication stuff (in general, not just of files) is built on top of a replicated filesystem protocol (u1storage, currently (only) implemented by ubuntuone-storage-protocol)
<sladen> or if u1storage, (a convenience library for remote file access currently called ubuntuone-storage-protocol) is/is going to be implemented on top of some more generic blob/sha1 hash notification system
<sladen> I think I confused even myself in writing those two lines
<sladen> I'll go and read the code again and try to guess
<sladen> ...
<sladen> dobey: does the http://ubuntuone.com/files/ work with directories uploaded using the u1sync commandline/ftp tool (not the u1sync-agent)
<dobey> sladen: ubuntuone.com/files/ shows you what is in your subscribed storage account. if you upload a directory with u1sync, it will be under My Files/ yes
<sladen> BUGabundo: any chance you could do me a screenshot showing http://ubuntuone.com/files/  with both some files/stuff synced via your ~/Ubuntu One/ directory, and also some stuff sycned via the commandline u1sync tool ?
<BUGabundo> sladen: not now
<dobey> palm pre is sexy, but i really don't want all of my aim/facebook/etc contacts to show up everywhere :(
<BUGabundo> on an Assembly
<__lucio__> sladen: i thin its called /etc/init.d/ubuntuoneapiserver
<dobey> later
<BUGabundo> dobey: later
<artir> BUGabundo: later
<BUGabundo> artir: I'm staying
<BUGabundo> lol
<artir> I didn't saw the dobey:
<artir> xd
<sladen> __lucio__: dobey: can you tell me what "updown server" refers to?
<__lucio__> sladen: its the server that handles the web uploads and downloads
<sladen> __lucio__: so does updown use canonical.ubuntuone.storage.protocol to connect to fs-1 just like another client, or does it access the disk directly
<__lucio__> it doesnt use the protocol, no
<sladen> can somebody remove the Milestone on  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/377346  and repoint it at the server-end (ubunet)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377346 in ubuntuone-client "1st file upload - via webinterface: [Errno 28] No space left on device" [High,Triaged]
<sladen> it doesn't relate to the client software at all
<sladen> with regspect to oauthenciation, what do  'rtu', 'uau', 'atu' refer to?  I'm presuming the 't' is '-to-'
<sladen> and same with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/326256  can somebody remove the milestone, repoint it to ubunet and restore the milestone as it doesn't relate to the client software in any way
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326256 in ubuntuone-client "Trial Signup: View ToS in larger window replaces the "action" page" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sladen> __lucio__: what/who is "ISD" ?
<sladen> rmcbride: regarding 100meg.file  etc, is it really that big?
<sladen> rmcbride: and for things like the JPGs, what's the license of those?
#ubuntuone 2009-06-07
<__lucio__> sladen: in what context?
<sladen> __lucio__: I think it was ubunet related, somewhere on the bugtracker  "we'll also need the involvement of IDS" or sometsuch
<dobey> eh
<dobey> ISD generally means "independent software distributor"
<dobey> and i think the palm pre currently has no way to accept self-signed certificates :(
<sladen> __lucio__: dobey: I'm guessing it's https://launchpad.net/~canonical-isd-hackers
<lifeless> dobey: ISD is the is development team :P
<dobey> oh right, that too
<sladen> lifeless: and what's "is" ?
<lifeless> sladen: information services
<sladen> lifeless: is that elmo?
<sladen> lifeless: or something more general relating to internal-systems/webservices.  Anyway, doesn't matter, it's enough of an expansion for unexpand the TLA
<lifeless> more general
<ian__> bye
<Slick666> hello all
<Slick666> I have an account but I'm not sure if I've requested an account w/ubuntu one
<Slick666> does anyone know the way to verify the request?
<dobey> account != subscription
<dobey> account means you can "log in" on ubuntuone.com and launchpad.net
<dobey> subscription means you have actually agreed to the ToS and can use the services on ubuntu one
<dobey> and yes, there has been confusion about that, and we're working out how to make some of this stuff more clear :)
#ubuntuone 2010-06-07
<s3th> beuno: sorry, i copied the wrong one. the correct link is: http://ubuntuone.com/p/6Fw/
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> none of the public URLs seem to work
<s3th> yes, in fact :\
<beuno> s3th, I've alerted the sysadmins, will try and fix it shirtly
<s3th> beuno: thank you for your help
<beuno> s3th, fixed
<s3th> beuno: hmm, httpd gives to me error 502 (proxy error)
<beuno> s3th, still?
<beuno> did you reload?
<s3th> beuno: fixed right now
<s3th> thak you
<beuno> great
<s3th> thank*
<beuno> you're welcome
<s3th> bye
<owenlnix> Need some help. U1 is giving me a server rescan error, no big deal some kind of connection issue, but now the app is using 600MB of ram. This issue has been going on for a week.
<owenlnix> Is there anyway to kill the program at a mem threshold? Ulimit doesn't seem to stop it.
<owenlnix> ok honk
<owenlnix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/445840/  << is my syncd log. I was using the default client, but today upgraded to the ppa.
<duanedesign> clear
<owenlnix> hello duanedesign. Nice weather in t-town this eve. Hello from an Ubuntu user from Sand Springs.
<duanedesign> good morning!
<rye> duanedesign, hello!
<rye> Sync username: <ubuntuone.funambol.model.model.FunambolUser object at 0x20b3b710>
<rye> Sync password: 29647583
<rye> :-)
<duanedesign> sync speed is awesome \o/
<duanedesign> guess i should be more specific. File sync speed has improved a lot.
<rye> duanedesign, fs-1 is running through pgbouncer, fs-2 connects to database directly, so once the team switches fs-2 to stop stressing the db it should be even faster!
<rye> duanedesign, fs-1 = a group of servers that are visible from outside world as fs-1.one.ubuntu.com :)
<duanedesign> rye: kinda weird. http://fpaste.org/1y3U/
<rye> duanedesign, what exactly is weird?
<duanedesign> im not doing those current_status/current_download calls
<rye> duanedesign, rhythmbox with ubuntuone-plugin ?
<duanedesign> :)
<rye> duanedesign, currently rb plugin invokes current status / current downloads instead of waiting for the signals from syncdaemon for the percentage of the completed transfers because those signals do not exist
<rye> yet
<duanedesign> ahhh. i just never noticed it before.
<duanedesign> rye: i had started Rhythmbox earlier to test a bug
<wgrant> I noticed during my testing this morning that syncing was actually reasonably quick now, yeah.
<wgrant> Is CouchDB going to return at some point?
<rye> wgrant, hi
<wgrant> Hi rye.
<rye> wgrant, first of all yes, half of the servers are running through intermediate layer that prevents database from being stressed too much, second half of the servers should be converted during this week
<rye> wgrant, second - there was an attempt to turn on couchdb replication last thursday which produced extremely high load on all couchdb servers since all clients decided to start replicating nearly at the same time. The current plan is to enable replication for first 5000 users and then gradually increase this number
<rye> wgrant, so yes, CouchDB is returning
<duanedesign> good news
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> Yay.
<rye> vds, hi! when you mentioned that funambol sync is modeled after WinCE addressbook implementation did you mean that about the funambol itself or json connector?
<vds> rye: obth
<vds> both
<rye> :(
<BlackZ> hey rye how're you doing?
<rye> BlackZ, hi, doing fine, and you?
<BlackZ> rye: fine too, thanks!
<AJenbo> Hi, i have multiple phones but i don't seam to be able to add more then one on the https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/ page
<AJenbo> Also i have multiple computers (and phones), but i have not once been able to get evolution to import/sync the contacts from U1
<rye> AJenbo, it is not obvious right now but you don't need to add multiple phones - you can use the same credentials for all your devices
<rye> AJenbo, regarding evolution sync - CouchDB replication is currently disabled. The plan is to enable it gradually for all users during this and next week I believe
<AJenbo> I have 42 contacts, 2 created using the web interface the rest was created using my phone, when i create them in Evolution they don't reach U1 and contacts on U1 dosn't transfer to Evo
<AJenbo> rye, isn't it a bit odd then that i have to sleect a specific model?
<rye> vds, is specific model setting related to the instruction for client setup only?
<AJenbo> Arh
<AJenbo> Another thing, on my Android i use Funambol Sync client to sync with U1
<AJenbo> But when ever i want to update a contact it gives me a time out and tells me to kill the client
<AJenbo> I can create new contacats perfectly fine, but updating old once never work.
<AJenbo> I have to go to the web interface and merge old and new contacts, or just edit the existing one directly in the web interface.
<AJenbo> rye, i have ben using Evo and U1 since beta 2 of Lucid, (don't remember if it was in karmic), has the sync been disabled the whole time.
<rye> AJenbo, it was disabled a month ago (digging the archives to find exact date)
<rye> AJenbo, first of May
<AJenbo> Well it never worked for me, my Evo U1 address book is still as empty as a newly dug shalow grave
<AJenbo> The same is true for syncing bookmarks in Firefox
<AJenbo> Bookmarks did partially work in Karmic, but it slowed firefox start up time to around 1½ minut, and would recreated deleted bookmarks and delete new once.
<rye> AJenbo, both bookmarks and contact syncing are based on desktopcouch replication therefore they are not syncing at the moment. There was an attempt to reenable it last Thursday but the amount of incoming traffic rendered the system completely unusable so that's why this week the replication will be turned on for first 5000 users and then more and more users will be enabled based on the system performance.
<rye> One more
<AJenbo> Do you think that using a Danish Ubuntu be the reason why it never worked
<rye> File sync announcement - the reconfiguration for file sync service is now being performed. This should not cause unrecoverable failures but in case you are wondering why client reconnects so often then this is the reason why.
<rye> AJenbo, no, this is not locale-dependent
<AJenbo> I know it is causing some major issues with the gnome-keyring (it won't remember the default keyring unless it is initially created on a english system)
<rye> AJenbo, hm?
<rye> AJenbo, is there a bug report for that since it looks like it is not really ubuntuone-specific issue
<AJenbo> yeah there is a bug report one that, goneme-keyring dosn't handle file names with non a-z0-9 chars in it
<AJenbo> some one felt utf8 was to much work to support on a system that uses utf8 on it's default file system :/
<AJenbo> and then decided that the default-keyring file name should be translatable
<AJenbo> "standard-nøglering" oh there we go 250K broaken systems
<AJenbo> The bug report is from a french guy so apparently the final number is alot higher
<AJenbo> Andy way...
<AJenbo> rye: you say that the sync was disabled last month but how come it hasn't worked for me for almost 3?
<rye> AJenbo, are you talking about file sync or contacts/bookmarks sync since they are separate projects?
<AJenbo> yes both bookmakrs and contacts has not worked for me for the entire time that i have been running lucid
<AJenbo> Also i think you guys should make it bloodly ovious that some of the major functions of U1 is disabled, make it a read line in the client, or gray out the boxes, give it a link, paist it on all the help pages on the U1 website that tells the user how to make it work, because if it is disabled it won't work no mathere how close they follow your instruations.
<AJenbo> I love all the work you done. Just a bit fustrated with some of the things that dosen't work. Keep up the good work :)
<rye> https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/ - Notes and Contacts sync between desktops and the cloud is disabled while we ramp up for the new users. Sorry for the inconvenience. - i suspect that this should be somehow highlighted
<AJenbo> http://identi.ca/notice/30702805
<AJenbo> looks like it will only affect users for that one saturday
<AJenbo> not a month a week and then some
<AJenbo> There should probably be a current status flag some where.
<rye> AJenbo, yes, it is not obvious :-/
<AJenbo> dektopsync: disabled, filesync: running. Ore some thing to that account
<AJenbo> Did you have an idear for the issue i have with updating contacts from my Android phone, or should i contact some one else about that issue?
<AJenbo> It's a HTC Desire
<rye> vds, ^
<AJenbo> by the way i think it is grate that you picked an existing and open format like SyncML, it makes deplyment so much easyer for both you and the customer
<AJenbo> And it dosn't seam to be a bad format either :)
<AJenbo> Hope you eventually get to add a calender to U1 :)
<AJenbo> Still no word from vds?
<rye> AJenbo, ah, sorry  teknico is now in charge of mobile sync - teknico -  Another thing, on my Android i use Funambol Sync client to sync with U1
<rye>  But when ever i want to update a contact it gives me a time out and tells me to kill the client
<rye>  I can create new contacats perfectly fine, but updating old once never work.
<rye>  I have to go to the web interface and merge old and new contacts, or just edit the existing one directly in the web interface.
<beuno> so
<beuno> we haven't rolled out the latest server software that adds official support for android
<beuno> we hope to within the next 2 weeks, we need to finish testing the upgrade
<rye> beuno, right now - bug #590675
<ubot4> rye: Bug 590675 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/590675 is private
<rye> beuno, is there any special treatment for google android sync from the server-side ?
<beuno> rye, yes
 * duanedesign just read an article on dual booting an iphone with Android >:) 
<rye> beuno, :(... Hm, maybe there's something there that made Motorola A1200 Sync lose * and #... if there is some model-specific adjustments then how would it work for multiple phones - say 1 Google Nexus One and 2. Nokia S60-based ?
<rye> is the detection User-Agent based?
<beuno> rye, I don't know, to be honest
<beuno> androids have a specific client
<beuno> so it may have to do with how that client talks to the server
<beuno> I think your motorola does it natively
<rye> beuno, last time i checked that tcpdump it was bringing brokeness from the server-side to the phone... well, once i recover the phone (which is suffering now from an unrelated issue) will try to do tcpdumping once again
<rye> AJenbo, see beuno's answer - we haven't rolled out the latest server software that adds official support for android
<beuno> rye, right, I'm not saying that the server isn't broken for your phone  ;)
<AJenbo> oh :/
<AJenbo> rye i hat standard implementations with quirks (not pointing at U1), it makes it hard to code for them.
<AJenbo> beuno: I use the funambolic client for my android (same client as was recomented for my iPhone), is there still difference in the way it talks?
<beuno> AJenbo, yes, we need to upgrade the server
<AJenbo> beuno, thanks
<hebz0rl> hello i want to use the couchdb of ubuntuone in my mono application but i need some autentification where do i get that?
<rye> hebz0rl, local credentials are available in gnome-keyring
<hebz0rl> rye, i see thank you!
<mr_chris> Hi there. I'm having difficulty again downloading music I've purchased. The music does appear on the Ubuntu One web client but isn't downloading. I've tried "unsticking" the download by creating a temporary file in the purchased music directory and resetting my connection with u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect; Here is my Ubuntu One status http://pastebin.com/zf8PYThe
<benste> hi, i treid to add a new payment card to my ubuntu one account - I've already payed with a credit card but want to use my EC-Cash (GiroPay card)
<benste> the Icon named "maestro" is there
<benste> but I can only choose Visa or Mastercard in the dropbdown box
<benste> -- what am I doing wrong ?
<benste> someone here ?
<mr_chris> I guess not.
<mr_chris> I'm waiting around for help myself.
<benste> :-) that's the usual procedure in here - but i really understand it - if they invest a lot of time coding it they have to do some payed work too :-)
<benste> mr_chris: may I help you with your problem ?
<mr_chris> benste: Of course your can. Just let me know what information you need.
<mr_chris> benste: s/your/you
 * rye is reading the backlog...
<benste> mr_chris: first of all I'd like to hear your question - I didn't get it as I joined later :-)
<mr_chris> benste: "Hi there. I'm having difficulty again downloading music I've purchased. The music does appear on the Ubuntu One web client but isn't downloading. I've tried "unsticking" the download by creating a temporary file in the purchased music directory and resetting my connection with u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect; Here is my Ubuntu One status http://pastebin.com/zf8PYThe"
<rye> mr_chris, re- music - currently servers are being atively reconfigured so that the connection do not get to download the data
<benste> mr_chris: and there you got your answer
<rye> mr_chris, i had 10 or so disconnects during last 20 minutes and authentication phase is long, which is being fixed as we talk
<dobey> there's also an update in lucid-proposed that may fix the music download issue for you
<dobey> it has been working well for a few other people it seems
<mr_chris> rye: Ok. So I should just wait it out, then?
<mr_chris> benste: Thanks
<benste> dobey: rye btw. so you don't recommend me to buy some music titles now but better wait a few hours ?
<rye> dobey, is this the planned SRU ? Btw, is there a list of lp bugs that were fixed there?
<dobey> rye: this is just the one fix for the music store, not the new stable release
<dobey> err
<dobey> s/store/downloads/
<rye> dobey, ah, :(
<dobey> rye: but if you approve my branch, then i can at least land it and make a stable tarball release, and work on getting the rest of the updates in an SRU also :)
<rye> dobey, is that branch for device list error?
<dobey> yes
 * rye reviews
<rye> dobey, re - fix for empty device list error - if e.g. there are no devices but the key is present in gnome keyring (i.e. user removed all entries from /account/machines) - then what should be done by the software?
<dobey> should always show the "<LOCAL MACHINE>" bit at a minimum in any case where the actual list isn't retrieved, and if none of that list match the local id (which would be a very odd problem, which should never happen)
<rye> dobey, how will user re-add the machine then?
<kazade> my ubuntuone client is stuck flipping between "doing auth dance" and "waiting to retry" I've seen this is a known problem... is there a magical incantation somewhere to fix it or are the servers just busy?
<rye> kazade, currently the servers are being reconfigured to provide faster file sync that may cause clients to disconnect/reconnect very often
<dobey> rye: will have to delete the token from the keyring
<rye> dobey, not really user-friendly
<dobey> no
<rye> dobey, if token is not usable then i think it should be discarded and new token should be allocated...
<dobey> we don't have a good way to know that it's really not usable though
<dobey> if authentication just happens to fail for some unrelated reason (network drops or something), the token isn't necessarily 'invalid'
<dobey> and we really need to be able to remove it from the server also at the same time
<dobey> to avoid the duplicate token issue
<rye> dobey, true, i remember that neverending happy token adding on every startup... 401 ?
<rye> dobey, is there a bug report regarding the behavior when all items are removed from /account/machines that you may know of?
<dobey> it was because other errors were coming through as AUTH_FAILED sometimes
<dobey> no
<rye> dobey, ok, approving this merge and will create a new ticket about handling of rare but not completely impossible condition :)
<dobey> rye: what currently happens in that case?
<rye> dobey, nothing
<dobey> huh
<dobey> ok
<dobey> weird
<rye> dobey, ubuntuone-preferences just sits staring at the user and user stares at it. Token is in gnome-keyring, no possibility to remove <LOCAL MACHINE>
<dobey> that isn't "nothing"
<dobey> that is "it shows <LOCAL MACHINE>"
<lwells> Contacts still does not appear to be saving to ubuntu one yet
<sysop1> Hello, I have (3) computers syncing with ubuntuone, (2) of those computers have fully synced all files. One of them says synchronization complete, but it doesnt have all the files. I have already gone to System/Preferences/Ubuntu One, then disconnected & reconnected, it then syncs for a few min, then says its complete. I have even place new files in the local UbuntuOne dir on the computer in question & it syncs up just fine, just doesnt get the missi
<mkarnicki> sysop1: I think you could try "u1sdtool --info=PATH" but I'm not sure what PATH stands for (like root of U1 which is 'Ubuntu One' folder?), I just found that in the man u1sdtool
<mkarnicki> sysop1: good luck
<sysop1> OK, thanks I'll give that a go now
<mkarnicki> hope it helps. I have no other ideas.
<dobey> apachelogger: ping
<sysop1> That really didnt do anything. The files in question are in the root of the Ubuntu One folder. I think I'll just create another folder in ubuntu one on one of the working systems, then move all those files into it, then resync this pc after the (2) working ones sync up
<mkarnicki> sysop1: aha.. I don't know if it's the best option, but you can do that :)
<sysop1> It prob isnt the best option, but really have no other otions
<hebz0rl> how can i restart the couchdb of ubuntuone? i changed a setting and want to apply it
<hebz0rl> i found somthing if somebody wants to know http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<mkarnicki> hebz0rl: you might find some useful links also in the topic of this channel.
<hebz0rl> mkarnicki, ok
<jml> yo
<beuno> EVERYONE HIDE!  it's jml
<jml> beuno, you doom approaches.
<jml> *your*, dammit
<beuno> you ruined the mood
<jml> it's so hard to be a convincingly threatening ancient evil when one makes typos
<beuno> it really is, that's probably why evil hasn't taken over the world yet
<jml> anyway, I'm trying to set up a hudson build for a thing that uses desktopcouch, and I'm getting "gnomekeyring.IOError" whenever I import desktopcouch
<beuno> right, so I think desktopcouch needs the gnomekeyring
<beuno> but thisfred and CardinalFang are the experts here
<beuno> they sometimes pretend to not be here
<thisfred> I deny all plausability
<beuno> so they may not answer
 * mkarnicki saw jml entry to the channel, hahahahha
<thisfred> jml: I think desktopcouch depends on gnomekeyring yes, although I think we're working on removing that as a direct dependency
<thisfred> this is really one for chad, much as I hate to pass the buck...
<beuno> and gnomekeyring depends on gnome
<beuno> which probably brings in 160gb of dependencies
<beuno> (aproximate number)
<thisfred> I will be up to speed on all of this any day now, since I've been promoted to the desktop
#ubuntuone 2010-06-08
<jml> hmm
<jml> even if I have gnome-keyring installed and gnome-keyring-daemon running, I get that error.
<jml> how do you guys do automated testing?
<lifeless> they have a few things
<lifeless> they use PQM for some projects
<lifeless> tarmac for others
<lifeless> python unit tests for most python code
<jml> I mean specifically wrt not being able to import desktopcouch in a non-desktop environment
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> I don't think I can answer that
<statik> we pull in a desktop environment in the test system
<statik> using xvfb or some such
<jml> statik: thanks.
<jml> statik: although that's sad news for me.
<lifeless> statik: is your hudson live yet ?
<statik> jml: tell me more about what this breaks for you, i want to see if there is a solution. i think we can easily break the direct dependency on gnome keyring, but couchdb itself depends on spidermonkey which is only available via xulrunner, so even raw couchdb drags in X
<statik> lifeless, muffinresearch has some of it up and running I think but he hasn't demoed it to us yet
<jml> statik: right now, I want to run unit tests for james_w's txrestfulclient on my hudson instance
<statik> we've spent the last couple weeks seriously sidetracked with file sync scaling issues
<statik> jml: so is it just that it's a hassle to get new packages installed, or are those particular packages a nonstarter?
<CardinalFang> jml, statik, we has a mocking of gnomekeyring in tests.
<jml> statik: it's that even though gnome-keyring is installed, I can't actually import desktopcouch
<CardinalFang> jml, that *is* weird.
<jml> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446349/
<jml> that's the error
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<lifeless> jml: xvfb-run is quite hudson friendly
<CardinalFang> Well, that is a problem, jml.  There's a configuration singleton that we make for the default execution context, and making it involves reading from the keyring, so far.  If I were smarter, I would have made it lazily load so that no use of that execution context config would mean no gnomekeyring were required.  I'm too dumb to have thought of that at the time.
<jml> CardinalFang, that's ok. hardly anyone thinks of anything at the time. :)
<jml> CardinalFang, so what do I do to run these tests on my server?
<CardinalFang> jml, I can fix it in the next week or so, if you're relying on trunk there.
<jml> CardinalFang, I'm not right now, but I might as well be.
<jml> CardinalFang, the library I'm testing is well pre-alpha.
<jml> CardinalFang, is there a bug I should file / subscribe to?
<statik> and we can do a new release and get it uploaded to mavrick (sic) very easily right now
<CardinalFang> jml, not yet.  I invite you to make one.  If not, I'll make one in ~14 hours.
<jml> CardinalFang, ok, thanks.
<CardinalFang> statik, did you get my message with ineffectual couchdb patch?
<statik> CardinalFang, i did, i have not read the patch yet. the idea from couch.io was to have proxy parameters passed in by whatever code starts up replication, so that desktopcouch could easily read the gnome proxy settings and/or https_proxy from the environment and then pass those settings on when setting up replication
<statik> this seemed better than putting it in the config and requiring couchdb to be restarted
<CardinalFang> statik, Ah, good.
<CardinalFang> That's even better than my INI-file reader.
<statik> and better than adding in a new library to couchdb to be able to make dbus calls
<jml> CardinalFang, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/591039
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591039 in desktopcouch "Cannot import desktopcouch in server environment (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<CardinalFang> jml, Thanks.  I claimed it.
<cheriot> My ubuntu one directory on two computers just stays unsynchronized. Has anyone seen a similar problem?
<cheriot> ummm... honk?
<cah> honk
<duanedesign> cah: hello
<kazade> The other day I accidentally started synching a folder outside my Ubuntu One folder. I managed to stop it synching and I've deleted all the contents from one.ubuntu.com, but it is still listed on the website, how can I remove it?
<rye> kazade, you can select "Stop synchronizing on Ubuntu One" in nautilus or use u1sdtool - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl#User%20Designated%20Folders
<kazade> that's the thing... the only option on right click is to "Synchronize on Ubuntu One"
<kazade> u1sdtool --list-folders shows it up
<kazade> u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=id causes an execption
<rye> kazade, --delete-folder should do the trick... what exception for unsubscribe folder?
<kazade> http://pastie.org/private/8vq1zeyisezjfsaotgl4ww
<rye> kazade, u1sdtool --waiting-meta ?
<kazade> does --delete-folder actually remove it from the file system?
<kazade> --waiting-meta shows nothing
<kazade> it just returns to the prompt
<rye> kazade, the timeout is caused by the fact that the response will not be sent until metadata queue is processed
<rye> kazade, --delete-folder removes UDF from ubuntu one, it does not change the local state of the folder
<kazade> ok, it's thinking about it...
<kazade> ok that worked
<kazade> thanks rye
<rye> kazade, i will be back in 10 minutes - will shut down xchat to test network outage reaction of syncdaemon, in case you have any additional questsions i will be available in 10 minutes
<kazade> ok, I think I'm all good now :)
<Coudy> hi, how to manually sync ubuntu one ?
<alisneaky> anyone here?
<alisneaky> honk
<kermiac> hi alisneaky
<kermiac> you honked?
<alisneaky> yeah..this is awesome...thanx for quick response...
<kermiac> yeah, that's a "magic" word ;)
<alisneaky> do i have to use Tomboy notes to be able to sync my tasks etc with Ubuntu ONE account
<kermiac> iirc tomboy is the only notes app that is currently supported
<alisneaky> basically i've got all my tasks and notes setup on evolution, bare with me as i am new to Ubuntu in general...i've installed the BlackBerry sync app on my phone and i wanna know if i can sync my notes and tasks from evolution to my BB using ubuntu one account
<alisneaky> if not is there any way i can export my notes to tomboy from evolution without actually copy/pasting every single one individually?
<kermiac> alisneaky: afaik only contacts are supported with the phone app
<alisneaky> oh ok...can i think of any other ideas?coz i've tried google and not much success...
<kermiac> alisneaky: I don't know of any way to export notes/tasks from evolution to tomboy other than to copy/paste them individually
<alisneaky> ok fairenough..thanx anyway..i can live without it for now..thank you
<duanedesign> Coudy: did you have a question?
<Coudy> duanedesign, Yes, I can't resync my ubuntuone folder,
<kermiac> Thanks duanedesign I missed that one :(
<duanedesign> hey kermiac
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> Coudy: are you using 10.04
<Mrokii__> hello. I have registered for ubuntu one and Firefox tried to open a localhost-link, but the connection is refused/can't be opened. Could this be caused by a changest "host"-file? I have one that excludes many spam-urls and such, though I don't know how it should influence localhost.
<Coudy> duanedesign, no, 9.10, I have tried  u1sync --action sync , but program crash
<duanedesign> Mrokii__:  I had a similar host file.
<rye> Mrokii__, what does "host localhost" return in terminal?
<Mrokii__> rye: "localhost has address 127.0.0.1"
<duanedesign> Coudy: yeah u1sync is more4 of an 'experimental' tool
<rye> Mrokii__, could you please check whether ubuntuone-login process is running - ps auxww | grep [u]buntuone-login
<Coudy> duanedesign, but, automatic sync isn't working. how to resync U1 ?
<duanedesign> Coudy: do you have anything in the file  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> Coudy: if there is anything in the file could you post it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mrokii__> rye: what is the path to ps again? As that command does not work due to some alias I got from a friend that changed the way ps works, so I guess I need to call the ps-command directly.
<Coudy> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/446577/
<rye> Mrokii__, /bin/ps
<Mrokii__> rye: "stephan  16451  0.2  0.7 255024 31096 ?        S    12:00   0:06 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login
<Mrokii__> rye: Seems as if it is running.
<duanedesign> Coudy: could you please run this command in a Terminal:
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --print-reply  --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<duanedesign> and pastebin the results please
<rye> Mrokii__, ok, so ubuntuone-login is running... it is possible that you got 2 tabs opened with different ports... The fastest way is to kill ubuntuone-login and then run ubuntuone-preferences again
<Coudy> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/446581/
<Mrokii__> rye: I don't think I have two tabs opened for localhost. But I will try your suggestion.
<rye> Mrokii__, if this attempt fails then we will need to debug firefox accessing localhost
<Mrokii__> rye: Thank you, that seemed to work. Firefox now has opened an Ubuntu One Status-page.
<duanedesign> Coudy: i am a little rusty on my 9.10 Ubuntu One commands :) lets try restarting the syncdaemon.    u1sdtool -q then 'connect' through the applet
<duanedesign> Coudy: give it about a minute and run thAT LONG DBUS-SEND COMMAND AGAIN
<duanedesign> sorry about the caps
<Mrokii__> err... now another strange thing happens... If I open "Ubuntu One..." from the me-menu, CPU-usage goes up to 100% and lots of beam.smp-processes are created and thus the computer becomes pretty unresponsive...
<rye> Mrokii__, beam.smp is most likely couchdb vm (erlang), and ... how many items are there in your /etc/hosts ?
<Coudy> duanedesign, can't connect, and output from dbus is same
<Mrokii__> rye: Lots :) I didn't count them honestly.
<rye> Mrokii__, wc -l /etc/hosts
<duanedesign> sounds like the same issue i had maybe :)
<Mrokii__> rye: "91181 /etc/hosts"
<Mrokii__> duanedesign: And did you solve it?
<duanedesign> Mrokii__: had to remove my host file
<Coudy> duanedesign, ok, now I'm connected, and after 60s I'll post report from dbus
<Mrokii__> duanedesign: I don't regard that as an option.
<Mrokii__> duanedesign: At least not a preferable one.
<rye> aquarius, are you aware about any bug report against couch.io regarding the fact that couchdb becomes mad when /etc/hosts has a lot of entries?
<aquarius> rye, nope
<Coudy> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/446587/
<rye> aquarius, what's the procedure about filing the bug in this case - our bug is #530541 which is Fix Released for some reason :-/
<aquarius> re-open it, I suggest
<Mrokii__> sorry, afk for some minute. Will respond later if there are some messages for me.
<Mrokii__> -afk-
<duanedesign> Coudy: ok better
<duanedesign> Coudy: it looks like it might make some progress.
<Coudy> duanedesign, but, still, no file in web ubuntu one
<Coudy> duanedesign, I've added one 2MB file to folder
<duanedesign> Coudy: give it a couple minutes. It has been syncing fast lately. Might be a lot of metadata it had to process
 * emrot = n00b so im sorry if this question is stupid, running ubuntuone onwork computer behind firewall is a no go...? (almost) ewerything else works.... It works at home.. I get [Errno socket error] [Errno 0] anyone?
<duanedesign> Coudy: still no file?
<duanedesign> hello emrot
<emrot> hi!
<Coudy> duanedesign, no file
<emrot> (where are my maners! :) hi channel by the way
<emrot> ;)
<Coudy> duanedesign, and If I click on applet client I can see message "Your files are synced" (this text is translated from Slovak description)
<duanedesign> emrot: currently there is no support for people using a  corporate HTTPS proxy
<duanedesign> Coudy: what do you get from the dbus command?
<emrot> aha! Then that answers alot of questions! Thanks!!!
<duanedesign> emrot: i think it is in the works though
<emrot> Im hoping for it!
<emrot> love ubuntu one and the thought of having my own cloud!
<emrot> chers!
<Coudy> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/446595/ , and If I look into Ubuntu One Folder, I can see my file with green check symbol
<duanedesign> Coudy: hmmm. It looks like it is still working on stuff. Could you pastebin your syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Coudy> duanedesign, several lines with this message
<Coudy> 2010-06-08 13:32:33,239 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: START_WORKING_ON_BOTH; queues: metadata: 2252; content: 1; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=156 miss=2) ----
<duanedesign> Coudy: that metadata number should get smaller over time
<Coudy> duanedesign, no, from 13:10:33 is metadata 2252 , and the last line 13:32:33 is metadata 2252
<Coudy> duanedesign, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7883291/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> rye: could you look at Coudys syncdaemon.log^^
<duanedesign> he is on 9.10. current status http://paste.ubuntu.com/446595/  was stuck in STANDOFF http://paste.ubuntu.com/446581/
<rye> nessita, ping - why can sd stay in START_WORKING_ON_BOTH state for 20 minutes or so?
<nessita> rye: that's an old client, let me refresh my mem
<nessita> rye: log please? :-)
<mkarnicki> hi everybody :)
<duanedesign> nessita: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7883291/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> hello mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign, I see some traffic here today as well :)
<nessita> rye, duanedesign: the client should leave START_WORKING_ON_BOTH and transit to WORKING_ON_BOTH, I'm not sure why it doesn't do it. This client has the old states implementation which had a few issues
<Coudy> and is there any chance to update client on 9.10 ?
<Coudy> duanedesign, I'm back
<daubers> honk
 * popey waves to daubers 
<daubers> o/
<duanedesign> if you have several computers on your U1 account but dont want  your music synced to your netbook could you run u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=FOLDER_ID to keep ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One from syncing?
<gord> duanedesign, system -> preferences -> ubuntu one. there is a checkbox you can uncheck to stop music from syncing but still have files sync
<duanedesign> gord: ha! there is. That is much easier
<duanedesign> gord: thank you
<statik> hey Chipaca, kenvandine mentioned that some of our blueprints for maverick were not accepted yet - i thought you marked everything as accepted already?
<statik> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/ubuntuone-hackers-maverick-alpha-2.html
<Chipaca> ugh
<Chipaca> I have to frumble their kerfews or something
<Chipaca> on it
<kenvandine> thx Chipaca
<Chipaca> I've got to have them "accepted for maverick" and now they are merely "proposed for maverick"
<Chipaca> kenvandine: how do I do that?
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> right... you should have a link to accept them
<kenvandine> if you have permission to
 * kenvandine has never don eit
<Chipaca> nothing looks like an accept link
<kenvandine> ok, you might not be able to
<kenvandine> statik, ^^
<kenvandine> Chipaca, if you get me a list of blueprints i can have rickspencer3 do it
<Chipaca> kenvandine: sent
<kenvandine> thx
<statik> kenvandine, i am very confused by this link: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/ubuntuone-hackers-maverick-alpha-2.html
<statik> all the details are for DX team stuffs
<statik> at least the first few, now i see some desktopcouch things
<kenvandine> it is just mine...
<statik> oh, so that page is showing how there are no ubuntuone-hackers work items listed
<dobey> hrmm, the clock on my server is an hour off
<rotten777> anyone know why the u1ms client in rhythmbox is telling me to upgrade my version of flash?
#ubuntuone 2010-06-09
<cheriot> anyone around that can help me trouble shoot something?
<facundobatista> cheriot, if I can...
<cheriot> I can see the song I bought on the website, but the folders on all of my computers stay unsynched
<cheriot> With the proper unsynchronized emblem in nautalis
<facundobatista> cheriot, open a terminal, execute "u1sdtool --state", and tell me what it says
<facundobatista> cheriot, this way we could see the stat of the ubuntu one syncdaemon
<cheriot> Usage: u1sdtool [option]
<cheriot> u1sdtool: error: no such option: --state
<facundobatista> cheriot, sorry, --status
<cheriot> ah, ok
<cheriot> $ u1sdtool --status
<cheriot> State: READY
<cheriot>     connection: Not User With Network
<cheriot>     description: ready to connect
<cheriot>     is_connected: False
<cheriot>     is_error: False
<cheriot>     is_online: False
<cheriot>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<facundobatista> cheriot, the syncdaemon is ready to connect
<facundobatista> (READY)
<facundobatista> cheriot, it has network, but you still didn't tell it to connect
<cheriot> is there a way I can force it to connect?
<facundobatista> cheriot, that's why it says "not user"
<facundobatista> cheriot, do u1sdtool -c
<facundobatista> or --connect
<cheriot> the status has changed to QUEUE_MANAGER
<cheriot> I take it that's a good thing?
<facundobatista> cheriot, there's a graphic tool to see the syncdaemon status... it's really in alpha state, but you may find it worthwhile
<facundobatista> cheriot, yes, QUEUE_MANAGER manages the metadata and the content queue
<facundobatista> *queues
<cheriot> thanks for the help
<facundobatista> cheriot, if you want to try the graphic tool, install it from the PPA
<cheriot> I'll have to check it out
<facundobatista> cheriot, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:chicharreros/ppa
<facundobatista> cheriot, sudo apt-get update
<facundobatista> cheriot, sudo apt-get install magicicada
<Coudy> hi, any news about sync on 9.10 ?
 * rye is in University network with transparent proxy and it appears that syncdaemon works great.
<Coudy> rye,  hi, any news about sync on 9.10 ?
<Coudy> duanedesign, Hi, any news about sync on 9.10 ?
<psy> hi, does the bookmark sync actually work?
<psy> I've got ubuntu one hooked up to 3 machines with boolmarks enabled, and they all have the plugin installed on firefox
<psy> but my bookmarks are not being updated
<duanedesign> hello Coudy
<duanedesign> hello psy
<Coudy> duanedesign, hi, any news ?
<psy> hi duanedesign
<psy> can you confirm for me how bookmarks are supposed to work?
<psy> because from what I can see so far, they don't work the way I would expect
<duanedesign> Coudy: considering there wasnt much consensus from those who know the software best, I would be inclined to say either upgrade to Lucid or if you really like Karmic install the Beta/PPA
<psy> Lucid rocks, do the upgrade ;)
<duanedesign> psy: as far as I know the Bookmark and Contact Sync is being turned on gradually
<psy> duanedesign: ok, so it's a new feature?
<duanedesign> psy: so they are turning it on 5,000 people at a time, as i understand it. When they turned it on full blast it didnt go so well
<psy> I just started using ubuntu one so I don't have a clue where things are at
<duanedesign> psy: they turned it off when the Lucid upgrade so many users that it started to degrade U1 performance
<Coudy> duanedesign, :-(, I'm afraid to upgrade. Every time when I upgrade, something is broken, 8.10>9.04 agp drivers, 9.04>9.10 autofs problems, but I'll do upgrade
<duanedesign> Coudy: if you want to try the Beta/PPA first i have the command...
<psy> Coudy: I know where you are coming from, but backup your system.
<Coudy> duanedesign, bata/PPA of what ? of ubuntuone ? ,.. I'll try it
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuone/beta && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<duanedesign> Coudy: ^^
<psy> Ubuntu need a simple system wide backup and recovery tool
<duanedesign> that will put a newer client on Karmic. There is one change that throws people a little. The applet is replaced with the U1 Preferences Panel
<duanedesign> Coudy: The Preferences Panel is usually accessed through the Me Menu. Since Karmic does not have that, to access Ubuntu One you go to System > Preferences > Ubuntu One
<Coudy> duanedesign, Yes I know, at home I'm on Lucid,
<duanedesign> Coudy: ok great
<psy> I just read the note on the status page, Monday, June 7, 2010: migrating customers, blah, blah, blah...
<psy> I think that was the day I joined up
<Coudy> duanedesign, Lucid is LTS, so I hope, than U1 will work at least 3 years in Lucid
<psy> was wondering why it was so damn slow
<duanedesign> psy: yes it was sloooow. Better now though
<psy> not a good impression for a first timer
<psy> they should have put a notice on the site
<duanedesign> psy: i heard Lucid brought 10's of thousands of new U1 users.
<psy> the one you have to visit to join your computer
<psy> I think ubuntu one is a brilliant idea for getting a real idea of just how many Ubuntu users there are in the world
<psy> although, I guess it's only useful if you have lots of Ubuntu boxes in different locations
<psy> does canonical make money out of it yet?
<duanedesign> psy: i dont know. They pay for all the 2GB accounts so I imagine it might take awhile to break even and profit from it.
<duanedesign> But i am no business person so i have no idea :P
<psy> Well I just like the bookmark sync idea so far
<psy> I don't think I need anywhere near 2GB of space
<Coudy> duanedesign, ok, upgraded, but I can't change anything in ubuntuone client
<duanedesign> Coudy: you mean you open Ubuntu One Preferences
<Coudy> duanedesign, yes
<duanedesign> Coudy: under Devices does you computer name show up, or does it say <Local Machine>
<Coudy> duanedesign, nothing, only limit bandwidth and disconnect button
<Coudy> duanedesign, do you want to view image ?
<duanedesign> Coudy: can you take a screenshot?
<Coudy> duanedesign, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7883291/Obrazovka-Predvo%C4%BEby%20Ubuntu%20One.png
<duanedesign> Coudy: oh wow, ok
<Coudy> duanedesign, should I restart my desktop after upgrade ?
<duanedesign> Coudy: can you open Applications > Accesories > Password and Encryption
<Coudy> duanedesign, and ... ?
<duanedesign> Click the arrow next to password
<duanedesign> look  for Ubuntu One Token
<Coudy> duanedesign, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7883291/UbuntuOnetoken.png
<duanedesign> Coudy: and at http://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines  do you see your computer
<Coudy> duanedesign, I've deleted token, and registered again, but still I can't see nothing in devices, only bandwidth and disconnect
<duanedesign> ok
<Coudy> duanedesign, yes 2x one from yesterday, and one from today
<duanedesign> thats ok i have a few :)
<duanedesign> Coudy: i have never seen that. I am trying to think what would cause that.
<duanedesign> Coudy: could you please look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> and see if anything is in that file
<Coudy> duanedesign, thank you for your help, but maybe I must upgrade. If I will have problems after upgrade, I'll contact you
<duanedesign> Coudy: can you try one thing. Run the command : gnome-keyring-daemon
<Coudy> duanedesign, exsptions.log is empty
<duanedesign>  gnome-keyring-daemon; ubuntuone-preferences
<duanedesign> and see if the device list is still empty.
<Coudy> no devices, but exception in terminal:
<Coudy> GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET=/tmp/keyring-XZHW4h/socket
<Coudy> SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-XZHW4h/socket.ssh
<Coudy> GNOME_KEYRING_PID=8230
<Coudy> DBusException(dbus.String(u'Traceback (most recent call last):\n  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/dbus_interface.py", line 1068, in set_throttling_limits\n    aq.writeLimit = upload\n  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/storageprotocol/client.py", line 1451, in _set_write_limit\n    raise ValueError(\'Write limit must be greater than 0.\')\nValueError: Write limit must be greater than 0.\n'),)
<duanedesign> Coudy: ok. Could you open ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<duanedesign> Coudy: and under Bandwidth throttling
<duanedesign> you want a read_limit = something greater than 0
<duanedesign> read and write
<Coudy> read_limit = 65536
<Coudy> write_limit = 0
<Coudy> on = False
<duanedesign> write_limit = 2097152
<duanedesign> try that^^
<duanedesign> after you save it close the preferences (if still open) and run the command: u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> then open the Ubuntu One Preferences and see if any better
<Coudy> but still limits are FALSE
<Coudy> no change...
<Coudy> ok, I'm going to upgrade
<duanedesign> Coudy: even if they are off they need to be something other than 0
<directhex> is anything stuck at the server end of u1ms? i just bought a track which isn't arriving on my u1 storage (i.e. it's not something i can sort at my end)
<rye> directhex, hi, redirecting the question to the person in charge...
<rye> directhex, could you please download and run this script in terminal and provide us with the Id value? http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info
<directhex> Id: 96745
<rye> directhex, is "If I Could Fly by Joe Satriani on Is There Love In Space?" the missing song?
<directhex> aye
<rye> directhex, is the song listed as Queued on the music store page in rhythmbox?
<directhex> yeah, for about 45 minutes now
<rye> directhex, ok, the issue is confirmed, alecu is now looking into that. alecu should a bug report be filed?
<alecu> rye, it seems to be a server problem
<duanedesign> rye: have you ever seen this? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7883291/Obrazovka-Predvo%C4%BEby%20Ubuntu%20One.png
<rye> duanedesign, well, in karmic that was the limit setting... what exactly?
<duanedesign> rye: ahhh, ok :P I am getting rusty on my Karmic knowledge
<duanedesign> rye: i didnt even notice. It was supposed to be the preferences window after an upgrade. Probablly needs to restart U1
<duanedesign> thank you
<rye> duanedesign, or stale ppa entry
<duanedesign> rye: ohh, you know what, that is definetly a possibility. He did have the PPA
<brotro> I can't get to purchased music from Ubuntu One Music Store
<brotro> I purchased the songs, got a receipt, and now the "my downloads" section of rhythmbox is just showing them all as queued.  Cannot access them through the website either.
<brotro> honk
<brotro> any ideas?
<alecu> brotro, we are currently experiencing some issues with the server process that fetches songs from the music provider into your u1 storage.
<alecu> brotro, we are working on solving them right now.
<alecu> brotro, sorry for the delay.
<brotro> so, this will be fixed in the near future and they will download themselves?
<alecu> brotro, right.
<brotro> Thanks
<mattgriffin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status page has been updated. some customers are still reporting a 'queued' state for purchased music. we're investigating the cause.
<frogdog> anyone know when contact and bookmark sync will work?
<Jon__> I need help, bad. Does anyone have a couple minutes?
<Jon__> honk
<alecu> Jon__, what's the problem?
<Jon__> Does UbuntuOne store the files it deletes anywhere?
<Jon__> I'm using UbuntuOne between two pcs, one at school and one at home
<Jon__> I turned on the one at school for the first time in a while, and today at home, my file is gone.
<Jon__> the file is my 112 page thesis
<Jon__> I did not delete it from the pc at school or here, that's for sure.
<Jon__> there is no .u1conflict file
<Jon__> and it's no longer on the server
<Jon__> ...
<Jon__> honk
<alecu> facundobatista, jdobrien: is there a way to help ^^^ ?
<Jon__> alecu, did I scare you off?
<alecu> Jon__, sorry, no :-)
<Jon__> oh, sorry.
<Jon__> I was trying to be patient, but I'm sure you understand that 15mins feels like a long time right now ; )
<alecu> Jon__, I'm sure there's a way, I'm calling the people who understand this better.
<Jon__> excellent. thank you.
<jdobrien> Jon__, what is you email in Ubuntu One
<Jon__> if it makes a difference, I'd just updated the pc at school to 10.04. my home pc is still 9.10
<Jon__> jdobrien, can I PM you?
<jml> how do you edit a document with desktopcouch?
<jml> I'm guessing fetch it by id w/ get_record and then call put_record
<jdobrien> Jon__, yes
<Jon__> alecu, jdobrien, I've got it. thank you very much. you have no idea
<jdobrien> Jon__, sorry for the trouble.
<Jon__> now? not a problem. ;) workflow time change though. Going to work in a separate directory and just copy into/out of the Ubuntu One directory at the start/end of each day I think...
<alecu> directhex, did your song download?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, are we talking about the circ-dep in 2 minutes?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, hey... i hadn't seen the mail until just now
<kenvandine> i can though
<CardinalFang> statik appears to be away.  thisfred, Chipaca?
<Chipaca> hi
<thisfred> ohai
<dobey> circ dep? fun!
<Chipaca> the problem with circular dependencies is that you get circular dependencies
<thisfred> depends
<dobey> thisfred: maybe BP could use some of those right now...
<kklimonda> am I insane or is desktop couch has its own log handlers for g_debug?
<kklimonda> or has*
<thisfred> dobey to lift themselves up by the bootstraps?
<dobey> thisfred: to soak up their incontinence?
<thisfred> oh that kind of depend
<dobey> kklimonda: i guess you're insane? what's the problem? :)
<kklimonda> dobey: well, the moment I create a DesktopCouch.Session () object my debug function is redirected to /dev/null ;)
<dobey> Chipaca: You know… for kids!
<jml> I feel like I need a good javascript reference, a good python-couchdb reference, a good couchdb reference and a good desktopcouch reference in order to use desktopcouch
<kklimonda> dobey: hmm.. g_log_set_handler:235 has g_log_set_handler (NULL, G_LOG_LEVEL_DEBUG, debug_message, NULL);
<dobey> kklimonda: not sure what that is. your code?
<kklimonda> dobey: and debug_message checks for COUCHDB_ENV_DEBUG_MESSAGES variable..
<kklimonda> dobey: no, that's the part of the couchdb-glib code I've grepped fro the g_log_set_handler :)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> rodrigo_: ^
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, yes, it has its own log handler, iirc
<dobey> jml: please complain at aquarius then :)
<rodrigo_> kklimonda,  DesktopCouch.Session ? are you using the introspection? from which language?
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: well, it's Vala
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, cool
<dobey> kklimonda: I blame Claudia Black then :)
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, in couchdb-session.c -> g_log_set_handler (NULL, G_LOG_LEVEL_DEBUG, debug_message, NULL);
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: but it's #ifdefed so it shouldn't happen in the production code.. /me is confused
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, hmm, I thought you had compiled it with debugging on
<kklimonda> or maybe DEBUG_MESSAGES are set anyway?
<rodrigo_> hmm, let me check
<rodrigo_> it's disabled by default
<rodrigo_> are you using the packages?
<kklimonda> yes
<rodrigo_> maybe we enable them in the packages, let me check
<rodrigo_> no, we don't
<kklimonda> ok, time for debugging then :)
<kklimonda> hmm, it's being set..
<kklimonda> the log handler from couchdb-glib..
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: a lucid packages has DEBUG_MESSAGES set to 1 as far as I can see
<kklimonda> (only when you can ./configure with --disable-debug-messages it's not set and debian package doesn't have it)
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, oh, right
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, we fixed that after lucid, so yeah, it's enabled by default in lucid
 * kklimonda thinks it's a nice candidate for an SRU so he's going to prepare a patch later..
<CardinalFang> statik, kenvandine, thisfred, aquarius:  I remember now the reason that python-desktopcouch-record depends on desktopcouch.  We didn't want to make the user specify the host they're connecting to.  When they specify nothing, they connect to their own couchdb, which involves a lot of searching for what that means and maybe even making it.
<CardinalFang> statik, kenvandine, thisfred, aquarius:  I can try to make that a special case, sort of, and import lazily.  That makes me nervous, though.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I don't have enough context to make sense of that.
<CardinalFang> thisfred,   db = CouchDatabase()  # what happens?
<CardinalFang> thisfred,   db = CouchDatabase("foo")  # what happens?
<thisfred> ah right
<CardinalFang> (The latter one.)
<thisfred> I think the library code should just always get a host. In python-desktopcouch we can then create a superclass that looks up the host or something
<CardinalFang> So, for all that magic that goes on, I can act like that is not the normal case, and try to import the code necessary to enmagickify it, so that the just-records-only solution works.
<thisfred> eh
<thisfred> I would prefer no magic in records, imported or not
<CardinalFang> thisfred, What is "library" here?  CouchDatabase(db_name) ?
<thisfred> put the magic in the app
<thisfred> the library is desktopcouch-records
<thisfred> the app is desktopcouch
<CardinalFang> thisfred, What is "library" here?  desktopcouch.records.CouchDatabase(db_name) ?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that should get a host
<thisfred> then have desktopcouch.dedidedlynotrecords.CouchDatabaseSubclass(db_name) where the lookup magic happens
<thisfred> probably just desktopcouch.CouchDatabase
<thisfred> that subclasses desktopcouch.records.CouchDatabase
<thisfred> desktopcouch.records should ideally not have any knowledge of the desktop
<thisfred> I think that could be a relatively small refactoring
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I left out ".server" earlier, fwiw.  desktopcouch.records.server.CouchDatabase  .
<thisfred> right
<CardinalFang> That's what people use, that name.
<thisfred> yeah so we break API
<thisfred> or we keep the circular dependency
<thisfred> I vote we break API
<CardinalFang> Third choice is unify the packages.
<thisfred> yeah, but the whole point was to not do that
<CardinalFang> I thought the point of today was to break the circle.
<thisfred> I mean we can, but desktopcouch.records was never meant to include anything desktop specific
<thisfred> CardinalFang: probably the easiest now is indeed to unify
<thisfred> and then factor out the library code
<thisfred> into a new package
<thisfred> python-libdesktopcouch
<thisfred> or something
<thisfred> since it's not just records
<CardinalFang> Fourth choice is to clobber the library desktopcouch.records.server.CouchDatabase with a app desktopcouch.records.server.CouchDatabase , depending on what is imported.  This makes Guido cry.
<thisfred> that would solve our immediate problem now, and postpone solving the more philosophic problem
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yeah, let's not do *that*
<CardinalFang> :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I would like a promise though: please everyone be *super*careful not to put anything into desktopcouch.records that will break on the server due to it needing the gnome keyring or anything else desktoppy
<thisfred> until we can split out the library for real, that is a danger
<thisfred> but not enough to break the API over
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I promise not to move anything in to desktopcouch.records that would depend on the desktop.
<thisfred> awesome, so do I, so let's wait until a last minute change from aquarius breaks it ;)
<statik> so what was the conclusion here?
<thisfred> statik: we stuff it all back into one package
<thisfred> and then properly split out the library code soon
<statik> i like that idea
<thisfred> which should not be supermuch work
<statik> because we aren't even using the packages on the server side
<thisfred> I kanbanned it already
<statik> and we can deal with API renames on the server side
<thisfred> yep
<CardinalFang> statik, Unify the packages for the moment.  We can't split without adding some conditional imports,  Make a new lower CouchDatabase class that does all the desktop run-couch, find-port magic, and add a warning to the library CouchDatabase class for when people use it and it relys on that magic.
<statik> i for one welcome our new unified desktopcouch package
<kklimonda> is there any plan to suggest developers using namespaces for their couchdb dbnames? the current way seems to lead straight to hell :)
<CardinalFang> kklimonda, we want some ad-hoc-ery in design, but we want every record type to be publically defined, and those SHOULD suggest a database name.  Anarchy: bad.  Flexibility and public definition: good.
<kklimonda> CardinalFang: well, the problem is what if two projects decide to use the same name? even if they don't we already have a not so good situation when some applications add their name as a prefix, some don't.. and that's only the beginning :). Can you write something more about using record types to suggest database name?
<CardinalFang> kklimonda, the same name DB doesn't matter at all.  Record types in "rows" are what's important.  Don't touch records that aren't in your type.
<CardinalFang> Collision is not a problem.  Fragmentation is.  So, record types should suggest a DB name.  We shouldn't have a registry of DB names, though.
<kklimonda> CardinalFang: isn't it a problem that either couchdb or application has to check if the record has the right type? how expensive is this check? or maybe I just don't know how does couchdb work (well, I don't :) ) and it's not a problem at all?
<jon_snow> hi
<jon_snow> i have a question: i want remove a file uploaded on ubuntu One
<jon_snow> i removed it from ubuntu One web page
<jon_snow> but it is still accessible from google
<jon_snow> sorry for my english
<mkarnicki> jon_snow: you mean google has cached your public link??
<jon_snow> mkarnicki: no, no. file is a PDF with my name/surname
<jon_snow> when i search my name/sourname on google it appear the first result
<jon_snow> but i've removed file from Ubuntu One
<facundobatista> jon_snow, which is the url that google is showing you?
<jon_snow> ubuntuone.com/p/5xV/
<jon_snow> you can open it?
<jon_snow> do*
<facundobatista> yes I can
<jon_snow> On Ubuntu One - My Storage there is not that file
<jon_snow> because i've removed it
<facundobatista> jon_snow, you removed it from the web interface, right?
<jon_snow> yes
<mkarnicki> jon_snow: you're sure it hasn't been reuploaded from your PC again?
<mkarnicki> that looks like a bug..
<jon_snow> i'm sure
<jon_snow> i can give you a screenshot
<mkarnicki> dang. then it's work for the devs..
<facundobatista> jon_snow, it's not needed, thanks
<mkarnicki> jon_snow: no, it's fine. I gotta go learn anyway.
<jon_snow> "No files in this folder"
 * mkarnicki had to go away
<jon_snow> but i want to know if google will keep the file stored
<kklimonda> it's up to google - you can send them an email asking to remove it
<mkarnicki> jon_snow: http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=164734
<jon_snow> thanks
<facundobatista> jon_snow, ubuntuone.com should not show the file any more, if I'm right
<facundobatista> jon_snow, could you please file a bug for this?
<jon_snow> yes, i do
 * facundobatista needs to go now :|
<facundobatista> sorry, bye!
<jon_snow> bye!
<jon_snow> "After these changes are made and Google has crawled the site again, the content should naturally drop out of the Google index"
<jon_snow> it's right?
<mkarnicki> jon_snow: strange message, but it should be fine.. check again in few days
<jon_snow> bye
<jon_snow> thanks :)
<mkarnicki> np :)
#ubuntuone 2010-06-10
<motoma> Hi everyone. I'm trying to setup UO with an existing account on 10.04 desktop. Following along the instructions listed on the site( https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/ ), on step 1, when I click on "Ubuntu One..." I get a preferences dialog, but I see no way to connect to my existing account. What am I missing?
<kermiac> Hi motoma. That is a known problem. Please see http://bit.ly/caHbOf
<motoma> Excellent, thank you.
<geekilized> honk
<duanedesign> hello geekilized
<geekilized> hey
<geekilized> i bought a song a couple hours ago and it isn't downloading nor is it in the ubuntu one online UI
<geekilized> i am constantly getting "there was an error completing the download, try again" message
<duanedesign> geekilized: are their any 'strange' characters in the song title ?
<geekilized> not really there are a few parentheses
<duanedesign> did you purchase two songs with the same title (like a remix)
<geekilized> and a few numbers it's actually the official world cup song by shakira and no i havent bought two songs with same title
<geekilized> any idea why this is happening?
<duanedesign> geekilized: unfortunately no. The person you want to talk to is not on right now. Most the support staff is on between 13:00-21:00 gmt
<duanedesign> geekilized: if you want you can PM me your details. Artist, Song, and email address. I can pass that along to alecu in the morning.
<duanedesign> or you can pop back in here tommorrow between 13:00 - 21:00 gmt and ping alecu or rye
<mokul> hi
<mokul> anyone used gmail chat in ubuntu
<mokul> ?
<rye> hello all
<pommes> Hello
<popey> honk!
<rye> popey, honk-response
<popey> OOPS-ID-1622appserver57085
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<popey> I am getting that when deleting notes
<rye> popey, happened on? /notes/, ok
<rye> popey, please wait, syncing logs
<pommes> quit
<rye> grrr, lost pommes :(
<rye> popey, this happens when you sync tomboy, right?
<popey> no, it happens via the web interface, deleting a note
<rye> popey, o_O
<popey> i have tried deleting the note in tomboy then doing a sync
<popey> it comes back
<popey> they seem 'sticky'
<popey> ok, something that might be useful to you.. they are all 'conflicted' notes.. so the name is (for example)
<popey> 28af5b7e-6984-4a90-8e72-336561d7bdf6%20(hactar%27s%20conflicted%20copy%202010-01-08)
<rye> popey, hm, couchdb returns server error while trying to do anything with this note
<popey> it looks inconsistent in some way, in that it's been deleted, but it hasn't
<popey> there's four of them
<popey> 23e0f6bb-3d1b-436b-bdbc-9d656b217bb7%20(hactar%27s%20conflicted%20copy%202010-01-10)
<popey> 6de0887e-8f0e-448f-9503-cffb0c34f45c%20(hactar's%20conflicted%20copy%202010-01-10)
<popey> 29fb5144-83d5-4e26-bd4c-85178f80e347%20(hactar's%20conflicted%20copy%202010-01-08)
<popey> interesting that they're all conflicted
<rye> popey, first of all, i don't really think that tomboy can use such kind of "uuids"
<popey> yeah, it can
<popey> it's what tomboy does when you get conflicts, say I edit a note at home and at work, then sync both machines
<popey> that happens
<rye> popey, so it changes uuids, not title?... hm
<popey> both
<popey> oh, actually, maybe not
<popey> i cant test it to tell right now
<rye> popey, it would be great if you could test that
<popey> ah hang on
<popey> my mistake!
<popey> those are left over from when I was using dropbox to do file sync, sorry for leading you down the wrong path
<popey> but I still can't delete those notes :)
<rye> popey, phew, but yes, not being able to remove these notes is strange
<popey> if you have some low level tool to do it, I'm happy for you to bin the notes
<rye> popey, what happens when you navigate to /notes/ then click on that note ?
<popey> OOPS-ID-1622appserver61098
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<popey> that
<rye> popey, so it is not on _removal_ it is on viewing/editing as well, right?
<popey> right now, just clicking the note
<rye> popey, ok, this is better, let me create such type of error locally
<BlackZ> hey popey ;)
<popey> Greetings!
<BlackZ> popey: how're you doing?
<popey> oookay
<BlackZ> oh, nice :)
<BlackZ> rye: could you check bug #549167 ? it seems old and seems the patch isn't anymore necessary
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 549167 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Services tab options alignment (affects: 1) (heat: 47)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549167
<rye> BlackZ, hm, I believe we'll need jonlea's response on this. Music Download checkbox actually modified File Synchronization UDF list so it looks like a part of File sync from programmer's perspective, but that is not tha obvious for the user
<BlackZ> rye: yeah, but I think the patch is no longer necessary since I modified the "old" code
<BlackZ> I'm sure it's changed now
<rye> BlackZ, it may be still valid patch, but i'd wait for someone from desktop+ team to wake up and provide some input on this
<BlackZ> rye: I'd too also if I'm not really sure about the bug (is that correct because of the design?)
<rye> BlackZ, that's what I  actually want to ask desktop+ team, it looks weird but it is logical, if one knows how it works, otherwise it does not look good
<BlackZ> rye: but this could solve some translations incosistence, as Milo said in the bug report
<BlackZ> BTW we need an input from the desktop+ team, yes
<dazza_> hey
<dazza_> is there a non linux application so I can access / mount my ONE folders from my work XP pc???
<dazza_> without a browser
<BlackZ> dazza_: I don't think there's a non-linux application. You can use your browser on windows and go to one.ubuntu.com
<directhex> alecu, yes, it did. ta.
<dazza_> BlackZ - looks like thay are developing it
<dazza_> http://www.geek.com/articles/news/ubuntu-one-cloud-storage-coming-to-windows-20100125/
<dazza_> and
<dazza_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/ubuntuone-being-ported-to-windows.html
<dazza_> cool
<BlackZ> dazza_: yeah, still working on it
<dazza_> at least it is in the pipeline - which is great - means I can keep my configs in one spot = gold
<duanedesign> good morning
<rye> duanedesign, hello! Have you seen magicicada?
<rye> duanedesign, lp:magicicada by facundo and natalia
<duanedesign> rye: oh wow! i had not seen that
<duanedesign> rye: i have been trying to add logging to stipple. Never used the logging module so it is a bit of a learning curve to get good logs.
<duanedesign> the link on the Ubuntu One wiki for 'Tutorials' is broken.
<duanedesign> does anyone know where that should be linked to, or what is going on with that?
<wgrant> What's going on with bug #590540?
<ubot4> wgrant: Bug 590540 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/590540 is private
<wgrant> It makes me even sadder than that other bug which has been sitting around for far too long.
<rye> jdobrien, ping
<rye> jdobrien, question - can bug 590540 first be fixed on the server-side that will prohibit such things from happening first and then adjust the client?
<ubot4> rye: Bug 590540 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/590540 is private
<jdobrien> rye, probably :)
<rye> jdobrien, well, since it does not require any support from client why can't we block such attempts at the server first to prevent this from happening and only then try to get updates into the client
<wgrant> rye: There is the second external issue which can't too easily be stopped server-side.
<rye> wgrant, SSO ?
<wgrant> Right. I guess it could be worked around on the server, but it really needs to go on both.
<wgrant> But this probably shouldn't be discussed here; it's just the only place I can poke, and I need to poke since otherwise you guys ignore critical bugs for months.
<facundobatista> Good morning all!
<facundobatista> rye, duanedesign, remember you can easily install Magicicada's PPA by doing: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:chicharreros/ppa
<rye> wgrant, the share offers are created on the server side, so this is where the client submits info about new share offer / when claiming the share. It is all server-side and it should be fixed there
<wgrant> rye, jdobrien: So, is it going to get fixed this decade?
 * beuno hugs wgrant 
<beuno> be nice to developers!
<beuno> and yes, we're working on fixing these issues
<beuno> thanks for raising them
<wgrant> I am more likely to be nice to developers if they don't appear to be ignoring critical security bugs again :)
<beuno> wgrant, you know we have all these secret channels where we discuss things
<beuno> it's not being ignored
<wgrant> OK. Good. I just didn't know it wasn't going the way of the other one that has been sitting around for three months.
<wgrant> Sorry.
<beuno> the CSRF one?
<wgrant> ...
<beuno> you're forgetting to be nice again
<wgrant> Well, I just thought it was slightly odd behaviour to disclose details of security vulnerabilities in a public channel.
<beuno> ok, facepalm aside, I have a fix for that in the pipeline
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Great.
<rye_> desktop+ - could somebody please have a look at bug 549167 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 549167 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Services tab options alignment (affects: 1) (heat: 47)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549167
<daubers> Wooo! Looks like I'll have achieved my major objective for this release at work with a week to spare! Means I can actually sort some niggly bugs next week
<daubers> Oops wrong chan, sorry
<jblount> :)
<duanedesign> thanks facundobatista, was just installing that
<duanedesign> alecu: their was a music store customer in here this morning. Had purchased a song and it was not showing up in his online storage. SONG: Waka Waka (This Time for Africa) (The Official 2010 FIFA World Cup (TM) Song) -Shakira
<alecu> hi duanedesign. Ok, looking up.
<dobey> sounds like a song from the muppets
<duanedesign> ha!
<dobey> was Animal on drums?
<duanedesign> yes
<dobey> heh
<duanedesign> dobey: drummer for Dr. Teeth and The Electric Mayhem
<duanedesign> _\m/
<dobey> heh
<beuno> wgrant, ping
<overclocker> hi, i got this running ubuntuone-preferences: ERROR:ubuntuone-preferences:Invalid request token: ideas?
<rye_> overclocker, could you please check what's the status of syncdaaemon - u1sdtool --status ?
<overclocker> rye_: http://pastebin.ca/1880427
<rye_> overclocker, it is now performing local rescan so it has not yet connected to the server. As per ubuntuone-preferences - could you please check that you see UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com in seahorse (Applications / Accessories / Passwords and Encryption Keys ) ?
<rye_> overclocker, if you do have the token then this is bug #509556
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509556 in ubuntuone-client "Invalid request token message on authorization (affects: 15) (dups: 1) (heat: 90)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509556
<overclocker> rye_: i connect it, but now i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/1880429
<overclocker> rye_: i found the token
<rye_> overclocker, is this maverick ?
<overclocker> rye_: no, lucid
<rye_> overclocker, are you running a stock kernel?
<rye_> overclocker, basically, filesync works, but couchdb does not want to start
<overclocker> rye_: yes, Linux diego-xps 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 19:31:57 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rye_> o_O am I running 2.6.31-22....
<rye_> hmm
<rye_> overclocker, could you please pastebin the output of apt-cache policy linux-image-generic  ?
<alecu> duanedesign, rye_, I've just found that there was a problem today with 7d servers from 02:32 to 07:48hs (gmt)
<overclocker> rye_: http://pastebin.ca/1880431
<alecu> duanedesign, it seems that the problem is now solved, so we should ask the user to retry downloading the song from the "my downloads" page in the music store.
<rye_> overclocker, i feel a bit strange... duanedesign are you running lucid - could you please check what's the output of apt-cache policy linux-image-generic for you?
<duanedesign> alecu: sure thing. Thank you! I got her/his email so ill send him an email with those instructions
<alecu> duanedesign, thanks a lot!
<rye_> duanedesign, overclocker - please ignore. That's what happens when there are 4 virtual machines with different versions around
<rye_> overclocker, ok, so could you please run /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop in the terminal and then /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<overclocker> rye_: http://pastebin.ca/1880437
<rye_> overclocker, is there beam or beam.smp processes running around?
<rye_> * are
<overclocker> rye_: no
<rye_> overclocker, ok, when did that start to happen?
<overclocker> rye_: it was ok in 9.10, i did a fresh install of 10.04 and never works
<rye_> overclocker, ok, could you please pastebin ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.* ?
<overclocker> rye_: http://pastebin.ca/1880440
<rye_> overclocker, do you have any extra entries in /etc/hosts ?
<overclocker> rye_: no
<rye_> CardinalFang, hi, i am a bit at loss about how to proceed with debugging the issue overclocker reported - couchdb does not start properly - http://pastebin.ca/1880437 -> http://pastebin.ca/1880440
<duanedesign> facundobatista: after installing from PPA i get an ImportError trying to run. So i tried installing with setup.py and got: file magicicada.py (for module magicicada) not found
<overclocker> rye_: do i return tomorrow early?, create a bug?
<rye_> overclocker, you can file a bug with ubuntu-bug desktopcouch describing the issue because this is really non-standard behavior. Additionally you might want to move ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couch.ini to some other place and try starting the service again
<facundobatista> duanedesign, there's no magicicada.py at all
<facundobatista> duanedesign, it's a package, not a module
<facundobatista> duanedesign, installing through apt-get *should* work, we tried it with some people already...
<duanedesign> facundobatista: thanks. I got it. Not sure what i managed to do :)
<TankJr> Any1 having problems with the music store ?
<duanedesign> TankJr: what seems to be your problem?
<TankJr> I bought 1 album but it is not being transferred to my cloud
<TankJr> says 'could not download track, plz try agin ' or sumthng similar
<TankJr> is this affecting any 1 else?
<duanedesign> TankJr: is this a song you just purchased? I know there was an issue with 7d servers from 2-8:00gmt aprox.
<duanedesign> but thats been resolved for 8 or 9 hours
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> I bought a few tracks through the store
<pmjdebruijn> but the metadata is horrible at best
<pmjdebruijn> can I edit the files in .ubuntuone without them being synced back to originals?
<rye_> pmjdebruijn, the updated files will be synced back, this is two-way syncing. Unless you take the files out of .ubuntuone but then they were not be available online as well
<pmjdebruijn> rye_: so my changes will be synced to all other machines then
<rye_> pmjdebruijn, yes, the changes you make in these files will be synced to the server and then to all the subscribed machines
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<pmjdebruijn> rye_: I'm assuming metadata in general won't be streamlines in the shop? will it?
<pmjdebruijn> rye_: it's really terrible
<pmjdebruijn> but hey I can fix it myself, so I'm hapy
<pmjdebruijn> happy*
<rye_> pmjdebruijn, no, once the files are downloaded to your storage they are not connected to the shop
<rye_> pmjdebruijn, I specifically asked the team whether i can sell music simply by putting it to ubuntuone folder :)
<pmjdebruijn> hihi
<pmjdebruijn> or haha in english :)
<pmjdebruijn> rye_: though that's covered in the FAQ
<duanedesign> some positive feedback on the forums.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506366
<rye_> regarding music downloads - the script to release stuck songs has been run
<rye_> ran ?
<EspenBe> after two weeks I still can not sync my files from Ubuntu One
<redlib> Reding the FAQ actully rased a question.
<redlib> If Your Home is encrypted, howe do You sync files with other computers (or publish files)?
<kklimonda> redlib: you decrypt it when you log in so ubuntuone has an access to (and syncs) unencrypted files
<redlib> Yes, but FAQ says Ubuntu1 stores the enkrypted content if Your home i encrypted (FAQ, files, Q8)
<redlib> I'm thinking about hack like mounting an unenkrypted directory inside home... but I'm not sure it work right ether with enkryption or ubuntu1
<kklimonda> interesting, it wasn't possible to sync encrypted content just a month or two ago.. everything changes :)
<kklimonda> redlib: you should honk for developers to get their attention then, they are probably the only people who can help you with it
<rye_> redlib, hi
<rye_> redlib, encryption is protecting your files when you are not logged in. Once you are logged in then your encrypted directory is mounted and all applications running on top of that system gain access to the unencrypted data.
<rye_> redlib, i tried syncing .Private directory but this is not reliable - the events for file modification get lost and synchronization is not happening completely
<redlib> Thanks... But the ubunt1 FAQ indikate different.... and if ubunt1 hook in to low level disc io that make sens....
<redlib> OK, thanks again.... Guess i have to experiment too.... but my encrypted machin is att work and the other home so it be some latetency :-)
<alecu> rye_, duanedesign, mattgriffin: the songs that had problems being retrieved from 7digital this morning were retried by the script.
<alecu> all those songs should be fixed by now.
<rye_> redlib, if you put an encrypted file to Ubuntu One directory then it will be sent as is to the server
<rye_> redlib, Ubuntu One does not do more than encrypting the traffic between client and server
<trofimca> yo
<trofimca> here osmeown ?
<jbrett> honk:  Are there any known problems with the notes sync server right now?  I don't see anything on the status page, but I'm getting "[ERROR 13:19:44.172] Synchronization failed with the following exception: The remote server returned an error: (500) INTERNAL SERVER ERROR." from tomboy --debug when I try to sync.
 * jbrett is wondering if he should file a bug or not.
<rye_> jbrett, hi, checking
<jbrett> same result when I click on the "notes" tab on the web UI.
<rye_> jbrett, what is displayed on /dashboard/ - does it tell you that the db is down ?
<jbrett> oh, yep it does.
<jbrett> "Our Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks database is not responding at the moment..."
<jbrett> duh, sorry for the interrupt :)
<rye_> jbrett, the admins are looking into this right now
<jbrett> rye_: thanks :)
<rye_> jbrett, i will notify you once it is confirmed to be up
<jbrett> ok, thx again :)
<rye_> jbrett, ping, could you please check whether it is working for you now?
<jbrett> rye_: works great now, thx!
<rye_> kenvandine, from ubuntuone.storageprotocol.hash import  - was that filed as a bug?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> rye_, http://launchpad.net/bugs/592260
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 592260 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> rye_, someone else filed it
<rye_> kenvandine, thanks!
<rye_> dobey, could you please tell what python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol version should be used with maverick client
<dobey> 1.3
<dobey> ok
<rye_> dobey, i have python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol 1.3.0-0ubuntu1 and it still says No module named hash
<dobey> yes
<dobey> bcuase your client is old still
<dobey> it's pending publication to the archive i think
<rye_> dobey, ubuntuone-client = 1.2.1-0ubuntu2
<dobey> yes
<rye_> dobey, it should be 1.3-something instead ?
<dobey> it should be 1.3.0-0ubuntu1 also, but as i said, that build is still pending publication to the archive
<rye_> geekilized, ^
<geekilized> thanks rye and dobey and everyone i'll keep checking
<geekilized> thanks everyone. have a good one
<wgrant> beuno: Sorry, around now.
<beuno> wgrant, can you add some steps on how youu triggered the bug to the report?
<wgrant> beuno: #590540?
<beuno> wgrant, no, #535651
#ubuntuone 2010-06-11
<Coudy> duanedesign, Hi, upgrade to Lucid was BIG mistake, now I can't use my second monitor :-(
<duanedesign> Coudy: what driver or graphiccs card do you have?
<Coudy> duanedesign, Ati X1300 (R515)
<duanedesign> Coudy: does it work at all or does it work it just flickers and fluttters?
<Coudy> duanedesign, I can't change resolution to my second monitor Lenovo L191 to 1280x1024. On Monitor I can see Signal Out Of Range. I've tried new drivers from Xorg edgers, but they are containt this bug too.  When I use resolution 1024x768x60Hz, picture is shaking. I've tried other monitor too HP 19" with same results.
<m-2> hi there
<m-2> anybody here with some U1/couchdb knowledge?
<m-2> I have a defective note that prevents me from syncing my notes with tomboy/conboy. Is there a way to connect to for example futon and delete the message by hand?
<duanedesign_> http://beyondteck.blogspot.com/2010/05/flickering-monitor-in-ubuntu-1004-for.html
<duanedesign_> their is a link in the article to the full thread discussing how to get 1*00 ATI cards working on 10.04
<duanedesign_> m-2: did you have an issue?
<m-2> hi yes
<m-2> I have a defective note in u1 that gets me an internal server error when clicking on it and prevents tomboy from syncing
<m-2> I wanted to know if there's a way to connect to anything like futon to delete this by hand?
<duanedesign_> m-2:  do you get an error when trying to delete  it from  https://one.ubuntu.com/notes  ?
<m-2> duanedesign, yes it is from /notes ... I can't even get to the point where I can delete the note. when I click on the note I get error 500
<m-2> duanedesign, normaly there should then be the trash can icon to click on which isn't there
<m-2> already added this to an already existent bug but that doesn't delete this message ;)
<duanedesign_> m-2: i am trying to find some logs from the other day, I think someone might of had a similar problem
<m-2> duanedesign: sorry had a quick meeting ;)
<m-2> if you like I can click on the message right now so you get a log entry?
<rye> Count: 8736, Type: UnicodeDecodeError, Value: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte
<rye> Count: 199, Type: Unknown, Value: None
<rye> Count: 34, Type: TransactionRollbackError, Value: could not serialise access due to concurrent update
<rye> Count: 18, Type: AttributeError, Value: 'module' object has no attribute 'handler500'
<rye> wrong window :-/
<duanedesign_> rye: hello
<rye> duanedesign_, hi!
<duanedesign_> rye:  m-2 has a tomboy note  problem
<rye> m-2, hi, what exactly is happening?
<duanedesign_> rye: my computer is acting up and having trouble assesing any info :/
<duanedesign_> rye: clicking on a note brings a  error 500
<rye> duanedesign_, clicking any note?
<duanedesign_> just one particular note. The user wishes to delete it
<rye> duanedesign_, i remember i wrote some js to remove the notes via the web interface w/o loading them
 * rye is searching...
<duanedesign_> rye: the only thing tomboy related i have acquired is  tomboyfix.py
<rye> bug #562163 ...
<ubot4> rye: Bug 562163 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/562163 is private
<rye> duanedesign http://paste.ubuntu.com/448140/
<rye> hm...
<rye> plz wait, i'll create a script that will add delete buttons to all notes - displayed or not...
<m-2> rye: that would be cool :)
<duanedesign_> awesome
<rye> done
<rye> that's a loooong javascript
<Coudy> duanedesign, hi, I'm back, everything is fine now. sync is wokring, but I  have questin, what is more secured. DropBox or Ubuntu One ?
<rye> duanedesign, do you have some test note to remove to test the script? :)
<Coudy> duanedesign, I've found answer in FAQ
<rye> m-2, ping
<rye> m-2, could you please navigate to http://paste.ubuntu.com/448161/plain/ and copy that long long line starting with javascript: ?
<m-2> kk
<rye> m-2, you are using firefox, right?
<m-2> then I goto /u1/notes and copy the line in the url window?
<m-2> yes firefox
<rye> m-2, yes, once you are on https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ you paste the whole content of that line to location bar replacing https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/
<rye> and hit enter, it should start adding trash bins to every note
<kermiac> hey rye, duanedesign_ :)
<rye> m-2, there is a confirm()ation for every note removal in this script so it is more-or-less accidental-click-proof
<kermiac> does anyone know if the "STANDOFF STATE" bug was fixed in the Karmic packages in the PPA?
<duanedesign_> hello kermiac
<kermiac> I'm pretty sure it is, but I thought I should double-check
<m-2> rye ... it worked and I can sync again ... I better bookmark this script ;)
<m-2> thx so much ... u1 ftw ;)
<rye> kermiac, ppa as in beta ppa or stable ?
<kermiac> rye: hmm.. good question. I assume the guy meant the beta ppa
<kermiac> rye: either one I suppose. If it's fixed (for Karmic) in one of the PPA's I'll advise him to use whichever PPA it's fixed in :) He already has one of the PPA's but he's not online atm so I can't ask him which one he is using. It's a friend in the au loco bug 557121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557121 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne Client refuses to connect (affects: 1) (heat: 53)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557121
<rye> kermiac, yes, the revision big states refactor went in was 406, latest karmic ppa beta client was built from 409
<kermiac> ok, thanks rye :)
<duanedesign_> quit
<duanedesign_> oops
<m-2> wish u all a nice weekend ... thx for your help!
<jumpa> Are some information online about syncing application data (e.g. of thunderbird, xchat, …) using ubuntu one? Just moving the application data into the Ubuntu One folder does not work, since most application overwrite those files very often.
<rye> jumpa, i had all IRC logs written to Ubuntu One and it worked pretty well
<jumpa> Ill try to explain the problem. If i have two computers logged in to ubuntu one and on both computers the same application is running, for example thunderbird, than any change to the application data, for example the configuration of a new email, would be made on one pc, synced too ubuntu one and then downloaded by the other pc, but on the other pc thunderbird is still running and it will overwrite the fresh downloaded configuration file as it is closed.
<jumpa> This is my experience with changing application data during the application runs.
<rye> jumpa, this can cause more problems than that, yes, this will not work properly
<jumpa> i thought so. do you know about any proper solution?
<dobey> you want to sync config? or what?
<dobey> because 'application data' is vague, all-encompassing, and not what you really want
<jumpa> For thunderbird i want to sync my emails, my contacts, my email accounts, my rss feeds, the whole stuff. and for xchat i want to sync network configuration, including auto join commands, password, and so on and additional the logs.
<dobey> there is no way to do much of that at the moment. and the right way to "sync" e-mails, is to just have your e-mail on an imap server
<jumpa> yes they are, but for example the rss feeds arent. I think implementing such a synchronization or working out a concept would be a great deal.
<kklimonda> so, couchdb replication is enabled again?
<beuno> kklimonda, slowly
<beuno> we're enabling it for chunks of users
<beuno> so the servers don't melt with all the backlog
<kklimonda> beuno: will I be able to use it as any other couchdb? i.e. use http interface directly without replicating databases locally?
<beuno> kklimonda, yes
<kklimonda> great
<statik> Chipaca, chad: I just saw on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/591444 that someone is working on the couchdb 0.11 merge into ubuntu, so it should hit maverick soon
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591444 in couchdb (Ubuntu) "Please merge couchdb 0.11.0-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Goomby> "honk"
<Goomby> ?
<alecu> hi Goomby
<Goomby> Hi, I've been having trouble accessing my Ubuntu One downloads.
<Goomby> I go to my downloads and I continue to get the same error message for the last few days "There was a (temporary) problem getting your list of purchased songs. Please wait a short time and then try again, or return to the music store."
<alecu> Goomby, can you please tell me the song names/album names of a few of those songs?
<Goomby> Sure.
<alecu> Goomby, I'll look in the server logs to see if I can find the cause of your problem.
<Goomby> Album Simple Plan - Still Not Getting Any
<Goomby> Wait, I'm sorry wrong album...
<Goomby> Simple Plan - Simple Plan  Some names from the song, 02. Take My Hand (Album Version) 05. Save You (Album Version)
<alecu> Goomby, have you bought any other songs at all?
<asdasdd> anyone there?
<asdasdd> need help with my u. one
<fdrake> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, and have a question about the Ubuntu One control panel.  In the Devices tab, my computer shows up three times, all with the same name.  Is it safe to remove the two that aren't showing as connected?  All three show up in the account information in the web interface, with two having been created on the same day (possibly when I first installed the machine), and the other being from a re-install wh
#ubuntuone 2010-06-12
<federico_78> when you buy music from the store, you can tag the files. that makes the store think your files have dissapeared from the storage
<ZykoticK9> Running into some difficulty on Maverick, the Devices tab in Ubuntu One Preferences has a greyed out Connect button (U1 folder is empty, sync does NOT appear to be taking place).  Working with Lucid on same system.
<fdrake> honk!
<fdrake> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, and have a question about the Ubuntu One control panel.  In the Devices tab, my computer shows up three times, all with the same name.  Is it safe to remove the two that aren't showing as connected?  All three show up in the account information in the web interface, with two having been created on the same day (possibly when I first installed the machine), and the other being from a re-install when 10.
<fdrake> honk
<geekilized> can anyone fetch lyrics for songs purchased from ubuntu one music store in rhythmbpx?
<geekilized> i cant fetch lyrics any songs purchased from the music store, but i can fetch lyrics for other songs that i already had that i didnt buy from the ubuntu one music store
<geekilized> does anyone else have this problem?
<mkarnicki> anyone saw verterok around recently?
 * mkarnicki went breakfast shopping
<mote> Question. I have to computers added til One Account, the files are syncronized. I put a new file in the "Ubuntu One" folder, but it does not get synced. -it stays grey. the Client says that im coneected. how long will it take. How can i see what the client is doing?
<mote> I really miss that status applet in the panel.
<kermiac> mote: the u1sdtool command (from a terminal window) will let you see what the client is doing. More info on u1sdtool can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl
<mote> Kermiac, my Australian friend :-)
<mote> Thanks. And also, when i startup the Ubuntu One prefference program, i have to click connect every time. Does the Client disconnect when a close the program, or does it stay connected. Does it startup when loggen on?
<kermiac> mote: it stays connected even if you close u1 preferences
<mote> Thanks.
<duanedesign> hey kermiac
<kermiac> how're you going today duanedesign?
<duanedesign> just getting up.
<kermiac> duanedesign: ok, I'll see you around later after you get some breakfast :)
<defcon_> i can't add my computer to my account. I tried it with u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c   but it doesn't help o_O
<duanedesign> defcon_: hello
<defcon_> duanedesign, hi
<duanedesign> after running u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login
<duanedesign> does ps aux | grep ubu find anything
<duanedesign> well, other than grep ubu
<defcon_> ?
<duanedesign> if you run the command :   ps aux | grep ubu
<duanedesign> does it show any Ubuntu processes running
<defcon_> no
<duanedesign> defcon_: id firefox your default browser?
<defcon_> yes
<duanedesign> defcon_: have you ever had this computer on a U1 account?
<duanedesign> with a previous version of Ubuntu?
<defcon_> well, i used u1 only with lucid, and yes.. i had this computer on my u1 account but with an other hostname, i changed it for a while
<defcon_> and from this time i can't add my computer
<duanedesign> defcon_: Can you open Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption
<duanedesign> click the arrow next to the folder to expand the list
<defcon_> yes
<duanedesign> and look for Ubuntu One Token
<duanedesign> if you find it r-click and delete it
<defcon_> done
<duanedesign> then check http://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines
<duanedesign> and make sure your old machine does not show up their
<defcon_> "You haven't added any computers or devices to your Ubuntu One account."
<duanedesign> then open Ubuntu One Preferences
<duanedesign> from Me Menu
<duanedesign> Should open the browser and prompt you to add your computer?
<defcon_> aaahhh.. yes, now it works
<duanedesign> defcon_: great!
<defcon_> thanks a lot! :) well done
<psypher246> hi all, howzit going? i got a question about download and upload speed. it's extremely slow, and not being shaped, should get about 512kbps up and 4mbps down
<Emry> I am still having a problem where my UbuntuOne folder on this machine is NOT syncing.  :/  It has stayed empty for ages, dispite the fact that this machine stays online most of the time, and I have 94MB of data on the server.
<Chipaca> Emry: it should be working now. Can I help you debug some?
<Emry> What would you suggest?  The files were added on my other machine, like months ago.  I reboot this machine like once a week at least, so that is not likely the problem, and I update it continually.
<duanedesign> Emry: can you open a Terminal and run:  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> and pastebin the results at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Emry> Still waiting for it to respond.  :)
<duanedesign> hmm ok. it'll probablly time out
<duanedesign> Emry: is their anything in this document:  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<Emry> It is there, but empty.
<Emry> 2010-06-13 00:32:40,501 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon - WARNING - Files synchronization is disabled.   << This is the last several lines of syncdeamon.log
<duanedesign> Emry: are you running 10.04?
<Emry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/448768/   syncdeamon.log
<Emry> duanedesign, Yes.
<duanedesign> Emry: In the Ubuntu One Preferences Dialog under the Services tab is 'File Sync' checked
<Emry> O.o It was... Now its now.  Probably user error.  :) I will tell it to connect again.
<duanedesign> if you do the command u1sdtool -c, or click Connect in Preferences window, wait about 1-2 minutes then run   u1sdtool -s   again
<Emry> It is now working on metadata
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> is_connected: True  ?
<Emry> Processing queues
<duanedesign> you can run the command: u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<Emry> 0
<duanedesign> and it will tell you how mant items are waiting
<Emry> Still processing queues with 0 items waiting.
<Emry> ^^;;
<duanedesign> wat does  queues:   say? the last line
<duanedesign> IDLE?
<Emry> description: Processing Queues, but Queues says idle.
<duanedesign> ok
<Emry> is_connected: true, is_error: false, is_online: true.
<duanedesign> and you have stuff on your cloud storage that it should be seeing, right
<Emry> Yes.  94mb worth.
<Emry> The settings tab says that I have the info on the server, it is just not downloading it. :P
<duanedesign> there is a bug where interupteed downoads retire. WE sshould try quitting everything and try again. Can you run:   u1sdtool -d, u1sdtool -q, killall ubuntuone-log
<duanedesign> oops those arent commas
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -d; u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login
<duanedesign> then    u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> to connect
<Emry> hehe.  I got the idea. :)
<duanedesign> :)
<fdrake> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, and have a question about the Ubuntu One control panel.  In the Devices tab, my computer shows up three times, all with the same name.  Is it safe to remove the two that aren't showing as connected?  All three show up in the account information in the web interface, with two having been created on the same day (possibly when I first installed the machine), and the other being from a re-install when 10.
<fdrake> Any ideas what I should check?  Is it safe to just remove the older machine entries?
<duanedesign> fdrake: yes you can remove them. If you want to double check...
<Emry> Basically the same as before.  Is there a conf file somwhere that I can delete and start over on this machine? :P
<duanedesign> you can look at your Ubuntu One Token under Applications > Accessories > Password and Encryption Key
<duanedesign> fdrake: ^^
<fdrake> duanedesign: Thanks!
<duanedesign> Emry: there is a conf file we should look at
<duanedesign> fdrake:  r-click the token > properties > look for the password. look at the oauth_token number
<duanedesign> fdrake: that is the one you dont want to delete. YOu can compare the number at http://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines
<fdrake> Ok; the older ones are indeed the ones I can toss, then.
<duanedesign> Emry: open /home/duanedesign/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<fdrake> I guess these are based on information that's generated when I perform a fresh install.
<duanedesign> yes
<fdrake> Is there a way to keep the same machine identity in that case?  Some fine from /etc/ that should be preserved?
<duanedesign> Emry: make sure none of the settings under [bandwidth_throttling] are set to 0
 * mkarnicki needs verterok badly
<duanedesign> fdrake: you mean to sync certain config files to your other computers?
<fdrake> No; to preserve the identity of this machine when I re-install (rather than upgrade/update).
<duanedesign> fdrake: ohh i see
<fdrake> So that I don't end up with this sort of false "multiple machine" thing.
<Emry> filesync_enabled true, on=false for file throttling, and all the numbers are high.
<fdrake> Something similar to the SSH hostkey.
<duanedesign> fdrake: it shouldn't do that . You would just add your computer by running Ubuntu One Preferences for the first time
 * fdrake suspects we're mis-communicating.
<duanedesign> its not created during install but when you first run Ubuntu One
<fdrake> Then the newer machine identity should never have been added.
<fdrake> The machine was re-installed just prior to that, but I kept the same /home/ partition; anything stored with my user account would have been retained.
<duanedesign> yeah i see
<fdrake> Is it based on something stored there combined with some sort of machine key, perhaps?
<duanedesign> There is the Ubuntu One Token
<duanedesign> Emry: can you check ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log and see if anything new has shown up?
<Emry> Still empty.
<Emry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/448782/  < The log file
<Chipaca> duanedesign: you probably want to look at magicicada
<Chipaca> Emry: are you confortable with checking code out using bzr and running that? (i.e., are you a developer or tester?)
<Chipaca> btw: my attention span on this channel is spotty, so if you reply, mention my name at least so I look
 * Chipaca goes back to preparing lunch for his kids
<duanedesign> thanks Chipaca :)
<Emry> Chipaca, I would have to learn how.  :) I figured git out pretty quick. hehe
<duanedesign> Emry: can you try dropping a small file in your Ubuntu One folder and seeing if it shows up at http://one.ubuntu.com/files
<Emry> Yeah, it went up right away.
<duanedesign> Emry: magicicada, you can install it by running this to add the PPA.   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chicharreros/ppa
<duanedesign> then run: sudo apt-get install magicicada
<Emry> got a pgp error.  I may need to install something. ^^
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> yeah thats fine
<duanedesign> Emry: it should still install, it will just give you a warning, ignore it
<Emry> I am trying the add again.
<duanedesign> is the error you got : gpg: keyserver timed out
<duanedesign> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<Emry> Yeah, that seems to be the issue.
<duanedesign> ok. it should install. It'll just warn you its not trusted.
<Emry> could not find file.  What is the URI for the repo, I may need to add it manually.
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/~chicharreros/+archive/ppa/+files/magicicada_0.1-0ubuntu1~lucid1_all.deb
<duanedesign> oh, the repo
<duanedesign> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chicharreros/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<duanedesign> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/chicharreros/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<Emry> The deb worked just fine though :P
<Emry> What next?
<duanedesign> you can launch it from Applications > Acceessories
<Emry> Launched
<duanedesign> Emry: hit connect
<Chipaca> hm
<Emry> Ok, it is starting to recieve data. :)
<Chipaca> duanedesign: you're welcome :)
<duanedesign> :)
<Chipaca> that is nessita and facundobatista's project
<Emry> Is magiccicada eventually intended for distribution, or will it always be a PPA? :)
<Chipaca> I think it's in debian already, heading into universe soon
<Chipaca> or viceversa :)
<Emry> :P can Debian use UbuntuOne? ^.^
<Chipaca> it's not "official", in that it's not something canonical is paying us to work on
<Chipaca> yeah, of course
<Chipaca> there's somebody packaging it for redhat also
<Emry> Cool.
<Chipaca> or fedora? i lose track
<Emry> I am guessing that UbuntuOne is probably in Universe on Debian. ^^
<Chipaca> umm... I think it's not called universe there
<duanedesign> Emry: what do you get from the command:   u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<Emry> I don't remember.  I haven't used Debian in a long time.  ^^
<Emry> 56 :
<Emry> :)
<Chipaca> Emry: and, it's magicicada (not magiccicada), the name of the big cicada, because the sync daemon's name is/was "chicharra" internally
<duanedesign> strange. Chipaca why would magicicada be able to got these files to download that previously were not?
<Chipaca> duanedesign: magicicada does nothing beyond report
<Chipaca> and, well, connect/disconnect/that stuff
<duanedesign> Chipaca: ok thats what i thought
<Chipaca> nothing that wasn't tehre through dbus
<duanedesign> its a GUI for chicharra
<Chipaca> yep
<nessita> Chipaca, duanedesign: for alpha2 magicicada will allow operations over the queues, the folders, the shares, the public files, etc
<Chipaca> also, awesome :)
<Chipaca> nessita: hola! I'm here, advocating your thing
<nessita> for now is just "view only"
<nessita> Chipaca: so I read :-)
<nessita> great!!!
<Chipaca> nessita: how goes the packaging?
<nessita> Chipaca: of magicicada?
<nessita> Chipaca: statik is doing that follow up, we have a bug... let me see if I can find it
<Chipaca> ah, ok
<duanedesign> nessita: Chipaca: this is going to be great for users who were wanting more information about 'whats going on'
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> it already is, for that
<nessita> Chipaca, duanedesign: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/magicicada/0.1.1-0ubuntu1
<nessita> *very nice* kudos for statik
<Chipaca> \o/ :)
<mkarnicki> what is magicicada? I went to the project page, but there's no description ;)
<Chipaca> nessita: ^
<Chipaca> a *really* big cicada ;-)
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: clarification please ;P
<mkarnicki> aha, I see duanedesign's answer
<mkarnicki> very cool :)
<mkarnicki> that could be written in the project description ;) "for alpha2 magicicada will allow operations over the queues, the folders, the shares, the public files, etc"
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: how is AndroidU1 coming along?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hey! see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/androidu1
<mkarnicki> I just chocked on eclipse configuration with u1-java-storageprotocol
<mkarnicki> in theory, by the end of this week I have planned to have file browsing implemented (not easy, but not impossible)
<mkarnicki> /s/chocked/choked
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: that's why I need verterok badly. until he's availible, I'll do my best not to waste time.
<duanedesign> sounds like you are making good progress, that is great.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I feel 2-3 days off the schedule, but that's acceptable, I'm still on track =)
 * mkarnicki is away browsing verterok logs
 * mkarnicki fixed the project setup \o/ continues to implement cloud browsing
<kklimonda> great, so my public link to published file returns "Service Temporarily Unavailable"
<kklimonda> honk
<kklimonda> the link is http://ubuntuone.com/p/6sr/
<kklimonda> this is seriously getting embarassing when I paste it to someone and he can't use it :/
<BlackZ> kklimonda: I think it's a general problem, for now
<kklimonda> BlackZ: every time I actually have to use u1 for something it just doesn't work ;)
<ZykoticK9> honk Having trouble with File Sync with one Lucid client - it's a folder called Photos and it was renamed Photos.u1conflict and resyncing doesn't seem to add a Photos folder or updated the renamed folder's contents.
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: I also hope U1 will improve over time (the sooner the better), but as a developer I can tell you that one evening the new server software (or the layer, whatever) made what took 4 minutes before, take 4 seconds. :) So I do see improvements :)
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: those are not really improvements.. it's just getting back to old, slugish normal ;)
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: heheheh
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: perhaps. with thousands of users more. maintaining a live system is a challenge you can imagine.
<mkarnicki> :)
<kklimonda> mkarnicki: meh.. I'm not really going to go this route, lets just say that Canonical should do better if they expect to be treated like a responsible company..
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: agreed. I think releasing U1 later would benefit all. give developers more time, and less stres on both sides.
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: but then, I wouldn't take part in GSoC ;P
<mkarnicki> kklimonda: premier of 10.04 just hit them too hard. but as they say, 'just' makes a difference
<kklimonda> not the first time afair
<suprengr> Evolution contacts not syncing since lucid installed [on both desktop & netbook]- n.b. evolution settings 'restored' from karmic evolution 'save settings' - any connection? Tried several options from research including evolution-couchdb remove/re-install... all tna... any ideas?
<kklimonda> suprengr: contact syncing is disabled
<ZykoticK9> suprengr, contacts aren't currently working https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<suprengr> kklimonda: thanks forinfo... that solves that one!!
<suprengr> ZykoticK9: thanks as well.
#ubuntuone 2010-06-13
<piyushmishra> hello can anyone tell me how can I import gmail contacts to ubuntuone?
<rendark> hi there. my rhythmbox /ubuntuone music store download is queued since 24 hours. can anybody help?
<mkarnicki> honk (rendark ^)
<suprengr> rendark: although not marked as 'outage' [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status] there has been probs - particulary downloads - trya question on #ubuntuone perhaps
<mkarnicki> suprengr: this is #ubuntuone ..
<suprengr> mkarnicki:  whoops! :$ ... i meant #ubuntu [doh!]
<mkarnicki> suprengr: ;) still, I think it's better to wait here for answer, it's u1 specific, right?
<mkarnicki> *wait == comeback when someone has called rendark's name
<rendark> hi mkarnicki & suprengr. well status page says general services and files service and music store is ok...
<rendark> i already checked my cloud via weblogin, but the mp3 file isn't there. i've got receipt and paypal confirmation...
<mkarnicki> rendark: you'll get your answer here, but I'm afraid there may be little ppl to help on Sunday. all in all, someone should eventually call your name.
<rendark> mkarnicky: thx for the info. okidoki. i'll wait a bit :)
<mkarnicki> rendark: I honk'ed, so I hope your question will be visible. Don't wait, as it may take time. Just leave your irc session open. If there's an answer, some1 will call your name. If not, come back tomorrow, there will be more ppl around.
<mkarnicki> does U1 handle connections on ports other than 433 (SSL) ?
<mkarnicki> I think not, right?
<mkarnicki> I get timeoutson port 10000 so probably not ;d
<mkarnicki> ok TLS on 443 works
#ubuntuone 2011-06-06
<Ludite> does anyone have ubuntuone working in gnome3/natty??
<fagan> So quiet :D
<nigelb> fagan: Must be a rouwdy crowd there ;)
<fagan> nigelb: well we are all here so its quiet because of that
<fagan> but we are talking a lot more so it makes up for it
<nigelb> fagan: yeah, that's what I meant by "rowdy crowd" there ;)
<fagan> ha yeah
<duanedesign> morning all
<beuno> hi duanedesign!
<beuno> we're all sprinting this week
<beuno> so it'll be pretty quiet on our end
<duanedesign> hey beuno
<duanedesign> beuno: where you all sprinting at...London?
<beuno> duanedesign, yes, London
<duanedesign> beuno: i had a question about U1 mobile... let me see if i can put my hands on it real quick. If you are not in a hurry
<duanedesign> beuno: ahh, never mind it was about support for a Samsung wave
<duanedesign> I thought it was a phone that ran Android
<duanedesign> is anyone aware of any server issues that were happening yesterday?
<beuno> duanedesign, yes, we had some DB issues while the whole team was flying to the sprint
<duanedesign> beuno: ok had a thread on the forum that lead me to believe that might be the case
<duanedesign> thank you sir
<threeve> iCloud sounds cool but so far no mention of streaming, just "syncing".
#ubuntuone 2011-06-07
<vadi2> How reliable is the public url of a file? Can it change for a file of the same name in the same path upon republishing??
<vadi2> er, minus a question mark
<nigelb> Cheers folks, so now apple copies Ubuntu One :P
<duanedesign> ni
<duanedesign> nigelb: link?
<nigelb> duanedesign: https://twitter.com/#!/mmvii/status/77810581184319488
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> Aloha
<go8765432> hello. can anybody help me with ubuntu one authorization. i have this message Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b"on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist
<go8765432> anybody here?
<go8765432> anybody here?
<sam___> having ubuntu one issue - help?
<sam___> is there anyone around who can help me?
<sam___> hello?
<sam___> can anyone help me - my UbuntuOne just lost a lot of data - that I really really need.
#ubuntuone 2011-06-08
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> never seen this place so quiet
<fagan> czajkowski: sprint going on
<fagan> thats why :)
<czajkowski> fagan: yes I know.
<czajkowski> fagan: shows how much you talk in here :)
<fagan> czajkowski: still loud here though
<fagan> fun though
<nessita> dobey: would you be able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/testingit/+merge/63384 ?
<dobey> ubuntu does not like me.
<allquixotic> I'm on Gnome3, so USC won't let me download paid apps. Is there a way to manually retrieve them?
#ubuntuone 2011-06-09
<duanedesign> evening all
<ubunuser> I have to sync Tomboy Notes between office and home but Dropbox/UbuntuOne are blocked in office. What can I do get my notes syncing? I have a shared/linux webhosting account.
<rye_> ubunuser, well, if you have an SSH account then you could redirect ports and use your web host, something like ssh -L443:one.ubuntu.com:443 and then point tomboy to https://localhost:443/notes/ for syncing purposes
<duanedesign> could be your compsny is behhind a proxy
<ubunuser> rye_: I tried but it fails to connect.
<rye_> ubunuser, tomboy or ssh?
<ubunuser> rye_: ssh
<ubunuser> rye_: Tomboy-Online is not blocked but I do not have an account there. Is there anyway I can install Snowy or some other application that I can use to sync my notes. As my domain name is not blocked, nor the IP.
<rye_> ubunuser, hm, you maywant to look at connect-proxy if you are indeed behind proxy
<rye_> ubunuser, unfortunately i don't know much about Snowy to recommend anything
<duanedesign> good toread you rye hoping the sprint has been going wekk?
<ubunuser> rye_: I tried https://sync.omnigroup.com/USERNAME for syncing. A free webdav account but it didn't work. Thanks anyway. I will see if sth comes can be done.
<rye_> duanedesign, yep, it is going really good
<rye_> duanedesign, it is breakfast time so i better run to be in time for the start of the day
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> ok i miss my daily questions
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign>  ut duty calls
<duanedesign> s.ut/but
<rye_> hm, ubunuser, so one.ubuntu.com web site is blocked you say?
<ubunuser> rye_: yes
<duanedesign> i had a simiolar bug report
<rye_> ubunuser, is https://edge.one.ubuntu.com accessible? :)
<duanedesign> 792956
<rye_> bug 792956
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 792956 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone cannot sync files, it tries and after some times it get disconnected (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792956
<duanedesign> rhough this was a couple days ago
<duanedesign> looking at his logs it is constant disconnects
<rye_> duanedesign, yes, it may have been the downtime
<ubunuser> rye_: Yes, it is and I had account too. The password stopped working and I do not know where to look for retrieving that. I had accessed it once.
<rye_> ubunuser, it uses the same credentials as the main one.ubuntu.com host, so that would be login.ubuntu.com where you will want to set up passwords. if you use https://edge.one.ubuntu.com it may work. That host gets the newest code first and some tests are running on that so that it may break for small periods of time
<rye_> ok, i should really run now
<duanedesign> have nice lunch
<ubunuser> rye_:  https://edge.one.ubuntu.com blocked too. Sorry, I saw the "edge" as the sub domain and  thought it's tomboy-online.org. sorry. It's blocked too.
<duanedesign> ubunuser: ubunuser have you tried thede insytructions? The Tomboy requires a seperate token.I often name it U1)tomboy) to prevent confusion
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Notes#Ubuntu%252010.10%2520%2528Maverick%2529
<rye_> back
<duanedesign> rye_: this seems like a nessita bug?
<duanedesign> and pooh there nessita is
<duanedesign> bug 794520
<rye_> duanedesign, i may have skipped the previous discussion
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794520 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""File publish" dialog should be Gtk+ MessageBox, not notification bubble (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794520
<rye_> ah
<nessita> hello duanedesign!
<rye_> nessita, hello, nessita :)
<nessita> :-)
<duanedesign> i though nessita worked onthe control panel Ui stuff?
<duanedesign> thought I gt=et nessita and ralsina mixed up. Nessita we met at UDS-N, yes?
<nessita> duanedesign: yes! I'm the one that looks like a girl
<rye_> direct access to couchdb.one.ubuntu.com for first shard is now disabled
<rye_> this broke my http://notes.rtg.in.ua :(
<nessita> duanedesign: and ralsina is the one that has a bear and looks like a boy
<duanedesign> :)
<nessita> duanedesign: so, what's the issue?
<duanedesign> got it now
<duanedesign> File publish" dialog should be Gtk+ MessageBox, not the notification
<duanedesign> - bubble
<duanedesign> nessita: was not even sure if that was valid, Was looking for some one with a bit more expertice on that section of the programm
<nessita> duanedesign: well, if the reporter means that there should be a dialog instead of the bubble notification, then no. Because no UI can popup dialogs unles is extremely needed.
<nessita> duanedesign: want me to answer that?
<nessita> (in the bug)
<duanedesign> nessita: if you have a second. Otherwise i wll do it when i get back. If you arw busy no worries. thanks for the help
<Apacheuk> hello all, quick question.... is it possible to turn off sync on a folder per machine? for instance I don't want my second laptop to sync music from UbuntuOne store, but my other machines I want this to happen?
<Apacheuk> machine I want to turn off sync'ing is running 10.04
<ManoloMtnez> Hello everyone
<ManoloMtnez> Trying to sync Tomboy notes, it sort of forces me to add a new computer
<ManoloMtnez> How can I tell Tomboy that I wish to use the already registered device?
<ManoloMtnez> thx
<jussi> Has anyone any idea when joshuahoover will be online again?
<CardinalFang> karni, 1986streamingupdownZbGacAbFBFdDCEFcfJCHFJAHJceaABFFH8295
<CardinalFang> karni, X-Bzr-Revision-Number: 4066
<karni> urbanape: CardinalFang: no logs yet, but somebody's already syncing oopses so maybe in a moment
<urbanape> I am
<karni> :)
<jml> hi
<jml> I'm trying to use Ubuntu One on 11.04
<jml> When I click "I already have an account!" on the welcome page, it appears to think for a while and then show me the welcome page again.
<duanedesign> jml: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jml> duanedesign: 11.04
<duanedesign> let me testlocally
<jml> ooh. something flashes up really quickly about a file sync error (and then reverts back to the welcome page)
<jml> but only sometimes. e.g. when I open up Ubuntu one from the messaging menu
<jml> I think the error is AUTH_FAILED. Hard to tell since it goes away very quickly.
<duanedesign> jml: can you open the dash, ckicking the ubuntu logo top left
<jml> yes
<duanedesign> type:    passw
<duanedesign> OPEN PASSWORF AND ENCRYPTION KEYS\
<duanedesign> sorry about caps
<jml> done
<duanedesign> unlock the default password folder
<duanedesign> right click and unlock
<jml> done
<duanedesign> look for Ubuntu One token
<jml> found it
<go8765432> hello/ can anybody help me please with ubuntu one? i have the same problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/41876/authentication-failure-wont-resolve
<duanedesign> jml:  ok clode the Ubuntu One Control Panwl
<jml> duanedesign: already closed.
<duanedesign> ok and now delete the token
<duanedesign> r-cligk delete
<jml> done
<duanedesign> jml: now close password and encryption keys
<duanedesign> and open Ubuntu One and reauthorize your computer jml
<jml> \o/
<jml> Now I'm getting through to the next page, but still seeing "File Sync error. (auth failed (AUTH_FAILED))" at the top
<jml> but restarting seems to work
<duanedesign> jml: let me check the status page to see if their is no currnt outage
<jml> duanedesign: already checked.
<jml> is there a way to find others users of Ubuntu One and see their public files?
<nigelb> hrm, no rockstar :(
 * nigelb looks elsewhere
<go8765432> can anybody help me with my ubuntu one authorization?
<go8765432> i see this message when i try to authoriuzate in ubuntu one client http://askubuntu.com/questions/41876/authentication-failure-wont-resolve
<vadi2> What does 'ValueError: badly formed hexadecimal UUID string' exactly mean when using the u1 command line tool to publish?
<vadi2> See full error here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/403651/
<vadi2> It works fine when I republish, but not the first time around. Rather... problematic.
<duanedesign> rye_: ping
<rye_> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> msg rye_: i am putting together a litte sheet showing all the diferrent peices to U1 and their functuion. Kind of help me a bit. Rhen I am don in a day or to would  you review it for me (if you hsve time)
<duanedesign> s/Rhen I am don/When I am done
#ubuntuone 2011-06-10
<czajkowski> mandel1: boo
#ubuntuone 2011-06-11
<sattu94> hi
<sattu94> i have two computers of which one is synced to ubuntu one
<sattu94> the other one has been added and has downloaded my files automatically.
<sattu94> however al my changes i do on the second one are not synced to the cloud!, i right clicked the folder to sync but it just doesnt start syncing..
<duanedesign> hello sattu94
<duanedesign> sattu94: are you on the second computer now?
<sattu94> yes
<sattu94> duanedesign: yes i am on the second computer now.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> sattu94: can you open a Terminal and run this command:  u1sdtool -s
<sattu94> duanedesign: i saw tha tcommand on the help page of ubuntu one, but it seemed for different problem, i'll try this anyway.
<sattu94> command not found. :/
<duanedesign> sattu94: it is a 1 not an l    u1sdtool -s
<sattu94> State: QUEUE_MANAGER     connection: With User With Network     description: processing queues     is_connected: True     is_error: False     is_online: True     queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> ok
<sattu94> so?
<sattu94> what do you think ?
<duanedesign> can you run the command:  u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> that will tell us what folders Ubuntu One is syncing. We can make sure the folder you added is on the list
<sattu94> okay it shows the three folders that i have synced..documents, pictures and scripts
<sattu94> however i have synced them from my 1st computer
<sattu94> the changes i make here are not reflected on the website browser or my first computer.
<duanedesign> can you see if anything is in this file   ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> you can run the command:  gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> to see it. If their is something their can you pastebin it
<sattu94> i tailed it it seems to be empty.
<duanedesign> ok
<sattu94> yup, just openend with nano, its empty.
<duanedesign> when you ran  u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> is Subscribed=True
<sattu94> yea, for all three.
<duanedesign> sattu94: ok can you see what this command returns:  u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<sattu94> also i right clicked on the scritps folder, (which has new files i created here) and selected synchronize on ubuntu one, it doesnt show any error, nor does it start syncronizing, also in the ubuntu one control panel it says syncronization complete.
<duanedesign> will tell us how many items are waiting to sync
<sattu94> ambigious option
<duanedesign> might need to do:  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> and:  u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<sattu94> 0 - for metadata.
<sattu94> and 0 for content
<duanedesign> ok, well lets see if any clues in the syncdaemon.log. The file is at  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> you can pastebin it at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ then post the url here
<sattu94> Hi
<duanedesign> o/
<sattu94> So my mouse is not working so i logged in. from phone
<sattu94> I have the link paste.ubuntu.com/624147/
<duanedesign> ok
<sattu94> duanedesign,  so what do you thrill??
<sattu94> Think*
<duanedesign> it all looks ok...
<duanedesign> what veersion of Ubuntu are you using?
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<sattu94> 10.04 on first one.. And 10.10 on second one...
<sattu94_> hi
<sattu94_> my mouse seems to be working again.
<duanedesign> well that is good
<sattu94_> so yea 10.04 on first one and 10.10 on second one.
<sattu94_> so yea 10.04 on first one and 10.10 on second one.
<duanedesign> sattu94: can you try to add a test file to one of the folders. for example:  touch ~/Documents/test
<sattu94_> the folders already have files in them.
<duanedesign> and those files are not showing up at one.ubuntu.com
<sattu94_> no.
<sattu94_> u see i am not syncing any new folders
<sattu94_> i am trying to add files to folders that were synced from my first computer
<sattu94_> still i will try.
<sattu94_> ooh, i went into documents and it says. this folder cannot be synchronized because it contains one or more folders that are already synchronized,
<sattu94_> same for pictures.
<sattu94_> but not for scripts folder, since that was the only one that i actually did something in after the syncing took place.
<sattu94_> duanedesign:  i created a test file in documents and it got synced.
<sattu94_> i can see it on one.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> yeah that message is a little confusing
<sattu94_> it also says created just now on one.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> it means that folder is synced so you can not sync any folder in that directory
<sattu94_> duanedesign: but my scripts folder is the only one that is not syncing i guess?
 * duanedesign nods
<sattu94_> how do you do that ?
<sattu94_> nods thing ?
<duanedesign>    /me nods
 * sattu94_ understands..:)
<duanedesign> :)
<sattu94_> so. i tried right clicking and selecting syncronize on ubuntu one
<sattu94_> but it still doesnt als o i dont get the ribbon.
<duanedesign> but the directory is showing up when you run: u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> and subscribed=True
<sattu94_> duanedesign: yes, but it isnt showing the ribbon, also hide ribbon is not enabled.
<duanedesign> ok. You can try this. When you run u1sdtool --list folders you get something like this:
<duanedesign>   id=7f8491ab-f431-4c8a-91a7-f561faa05fca subscribed=True path=/home/duanedesign/Pictures
<duanedesign> try this command:  u1sdtool --subscribe-folder=7f8491ab-f431-4c8a-91a7-f561faa05fca
<sattu94_> okay.
<duanedesign> using the id from your scripts folder
<sattu94_> wait.
<sattu94_> it seems to have run succesfulyl, i.e. without any errors,
<sattu94_> however i still dont get any ribon, i'll try with test file
<duanedesign> ok
 * sattu94_ facepalm
<sattu94_> Shit PEBKAC
<duanedesign> lol, huh?
<sattu94_> the files were syncing, however, the ribbon was not showing,
<sattu94_> dint check properly however all dates say just now
<duanedesign> ok
<sattu94_> thanks. for the time ;)
<duanedesign> the nautilus integration is not perfect in some of the older clients
<duanedesign> sattu94_: anytime
<sattu94_> hmm. will soon get natty.
<duanedesign> glad it is working
<duanedesign> mostly ;)
<sattu94_> :)
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi duanedesign :) \o
<karni> How are you?
<duanedesign> i am good
<karni> :)
<duanedesign> karni: looking for info on what 'Tritcask' is
<karni> duanedesign: Right. I might have a paper for you.
 * karni checks
<karni> duanedesign: google 'bitcask' and start from there. AFAIK, tritcask is a better bitcask by verterok ;) (He's such a cool and smart guy!)
<duanedesign> cool thank oyu karni
<karni> duanedesign: yw!
<mandel> karni: you are not meant to be working!!!
<mandel> the sprint is done ;)
<karni> mandel: Hahah that's ok. I'm actually taking at least one day off (as in: today :D)
<karni> mandel: It's been awesome to meet you in person!
<mandel> karni: hehe I'm worse in person than on irc :P
<mandel> karni: when is your flight?
<mandel> 'cause if you are at the airport I'm there too :)
<karni> mandel: I just arrived at Warsaw 1-2 hrs ago
<karni> mandel: You'll fly a little longer than me. It was just 2:10 to Warsaw.
<mandel> karni: barcelona is not that far :)
<mandel> is just 2 hours and a half, I'm just to early at the airpot, I was lucky to have internet connection in the phone :)
<karni> mandel: Hah :) Coolio
#ubuntuone 2011-06-12
<rotten777> hey guys/gals anyone awake?
<duanedesign> rotten777: hello
<duanedesign> rotten777: what is going on this <local time>?
<rotten777> duanedesign: just a q about the speed issues... those still going on? i just bought a hundred bucks of music or so and just antsy
<duanedesign> hmmm. i was not aware of a speed issue. Their was a few instances last week while maintenance was done
<duanedesign> rotten777: is the music showing up in your cloud storage https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ under Purchased Music
<rotten777> yes
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> what do you get when you run this command in a terminal:  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> i am also downloading a song to see how it goes...
<rotten777> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<rotten777>     connection: With User With Network
<rotten777>     description: processing the commands pool
<rotten777>     is_connected: True
<rotten777>     is_error: False
<rotten777>     is_online: True
<rotten777>     queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> have any of the tracks shown up yet?
<duanedesign> in Banshee
<duanedesign> can you try the command:  ls ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/
<rotten777> no
<duanedesign> and see if their are folders for the music you purchased
<rotten777> they're not in there
<duanedesign> let  me see how my songs did
<duanedesign> rotten777: in Banshee does it just say Queued and have a soinning circle?
<rotten777> no it says transferred to blah blah
<duanedesign> what version of Ubuntu are toy running>
<rotten777> 11.04
<rotten777> actually some are queued some say transferred
<rotten777> amd64 if it matters
<duanedesign> can you try this command please.  u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<rotten777> 0
<duanedesign> tellsus how many items are waiting to sync
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> rotten777: one more file to look at. You can use command:   gedit  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> see if it is empty or not
<duanedesign> if it has content you can pastebin it
<duanedesign> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/  and then post the URL it cives you
<duanedesign> rotten777: my final suggestion is to use https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<duanedesign> a lot of the developers are off on the weekend, that is the best way to get your issues in front of some more eyes that can heklp you
<duanedesign> beuno: ping?
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: hello
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: i have had a couple users complain about the music store speed. I downloaded a song to test and it does seem to be taking awhile. Is their any maintenance or something you may know of that would be causing this?
<CardinalFang> duanedesign, nothing I know of offhand, other than occasional database slowness, and I don't know a lot about that.
<duanedesign> ok thank you
<duanedesign> just saw you pop in ant thought I might ask :)
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: just get back from the London sprint?
<CardinalFang> duanedesign, yes.
<duanedesign> must be tired:)
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: you very far from london?
<CardinalFang> duanedesign, exhaused.  I'm not really sure you exist.
<duanedesign> :D
<CardinalFang> I'm in US eastern.
<duanedesign> oh really. I am in US central. Very close to Joshua
<duanedesign> my bedtime reading is anout Bitcask
<duanedesign> trying to understand tritcask better,
<duanedesign> Hope you get somegood sleep
<rotten777> hey guys i'm having a problem of my music not showing up after being purchased. i have the ubuntu one control panel up and put a check where it says sync locally for the purchased music folder and it doesn't change
<rotten777> when i click to check it the screen just greys like it is trying to apply a change but it never does
<rotten777> I try to run u1sdtool and subscribe and get an error
<rotten777> why is it for some reason trying to synchronize my purchased music to a folder of a user that doesn't even exist anymore?
<rotten777> ugh
<rotten777> i just had to manually create the user's folder with full ownership of the real current user and manually sync the folder via its ID and now it is downloading
<rotten777> what a mess
<karni> rotten777: the staff is usually not around on Sundays, we're also taking a little rest after meeting in London. you mentioned a user that doesn't even exist anymore - have you changed your username / created a new user?
<duanedesign> rotten777: i would sebd ab enak ti the addres i oisted this mirning
<karni> duanedesign: what xD?
<karni> duanedesign: looks almost as if you accidentally switched to dvorak typing qwerty keyboard ;)
<duanedesign> jees what is wrin with my keyboard :P
<duanedesign> rotten777: my final suggestion is to use https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<karni> duanedesign: that's better ;)
<duanedesign> i did not fingd anthing immediately eotkng
<duanedesign> rotten777: are some of the songs titles with similaqar titles?
<karni> duanedesign: I did have the same thing, but I did a very unexpected thing - I _changed_ my linux username, and SD still had metadata for my old username. that's why I asked.
<karni> in the end, removing all metadata (while SD was disconnected and killed) helped.
<duanedesign> rotten777: we can try and take a look at your syncdaemin log, Yourg will ikely need to be in Debug mode to gyoo infor.
<duanedesign> rotten777: the commands would be, in a Ternubak run:    sudo killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<duanedesign> then:  /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log '
<duanedesign> then connect Ubuntu Onr with the Terminal command
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> then run this command, it was an old bug but you never know:  touch /.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/test
#ubuntuone 2012-06-04
<ceed^> Is it normal that the sync daemon uses around 500 mb ram when idle?
<mandel> rye_, ping
<gatox> good morning!
<alecu> and... hello week!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<alecu> hey gatox, how was your weekend at ubuconla?
<gatox> alecu, awesome!!! the ubuconla was really nice..... and during the weekend i ate a lot of sushi, visit the japanese garden and went to a museum with japanese and chinese things :D
<alecu> mandel, so, you say that if we run the tunnel within a .bat, it would not show the console window?
<alecu> mandel, my guess is that it will show it anyway, but I'll give that a try.
<alecu> mandel, I think the right solution would be patching twisted, so it uses the "CREATE_NO_WINDOW" flag when calling CreateProcess: http://docs.activestate.com/activepython/2.4/pywin32/win32process__CreateProcess_meth.html
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel`> ralsina, gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel`, hi
<ralsina> alecu: since we use a "private" twisted on windows, we can patch as much as you want
<mandel`> alecu, I private twisted on windows?
<alecu> mandel`, you private twisted!
<mandel`> ups, a :P
<mandel`> ralsina, gatox, alecu, although is my review day I cannot review the fsevents branches because I did them, can I have some help with them, this is looking like a Windows initial branches deja vu where they will be there for ages :(
<ralsina> mandel`: so, let's make it not be that way!
<alecu> mandel`, I promise to review em today.
<ralsina> I am not at home today so no mac, but gatox has his
<mandel`> thx!
<alecu> mandel`, can you point me at the urls again?
<gatox> mandel`, ack.... links?
<mandel`> alecu, gatox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023011/
<mandel`> those are the diff mps
<gatox> ack
<mandel`> I'm off to have lunch
 * mandel` lunch
<facundobatista> alecu, never saw this before (but probably is not new) Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.gnome.zeitgeist.EngineError.DatabaseError: sql.vala:263: Can't start transaction: 1, cannot start a transaction within a transaction
<facundobatista> alecu, in any case, it didn't break SD at all
<facundobatista> alecu, hola, btw
<alecu> facundobatista, right: no error calling the zg libraries should break SD.
<alecu> facundobatista, how often did you see that message?
<facundobatista> alecu, just created 10 files, I saw that once per each file
<facundobatista> alecu, I can send you whole logs
<alecu> facundobatista, yes please.
<facundobatista> alecu, http://ubuntuone.com/2KigvQ9ZEKL96mg5uLsbHl
<facundobatista> gatox, this one is for you: http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/7522
<gatox> facundobatista, did you try to put the path between "...."
<gatox> facundobatista, u1sdtool --publish-file="~/Ubuntu One/temp/log-dir.tar.bz2"
<facundobatista> gatox, why would I? anyway, just tried, doesn't work either
<gatox> facundobatista, weird...... could you file the bug?
<gatox> please
<gatox> mandel`, is it ok if i review your branches after lunch?? i want to get up to speed with fsevents here... it's hard to stop right now
<alecu> facundobatista, what version of zeitgeist does "dpkg -l zeitgeist" says you've got installed?
<alecu> facundobatista, the bug in SD seems to be bug #1001484
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1001484 in Ubuntu One Client "selecting additional folder that was not previously synced results in strange error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001484
<alecu> facundobatista, but I've tracked it to zeitgeist upstream: bug #937991
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 937991 in Zeitgeist Framework "Failed logging: transaction within transaction" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937991
<facundobatista> alecu, 0.9.0-1ubuntu1
<dobey> gatox: all of the fsevents branches are blocking on the ocmock outcome at the moment, i think
<gatox> dobey, ahh ok
<dobey> alecu: interesting. i was *just* thinking "can we just get rid of this zeitgeist stuff we aren't using anyway"
<facundobatista> dobey, I'd buy you a beer for that
<ralsina> I am tempted to just agree with the ocmock author that we only use ocmock when developing
<ralsina> after all, he wrte the damn thing and agrees we don't need to put it n our ads or anything
<facundobatista> gatox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1008499  (didn't set importance)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1008499 in Ubuntu One Client "--publish-file doesn't work correctly with path starting with '~'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ralsina> I can even make mmcc and mandel say "all hail ocmock" when they sit down to code
<gatox> facundobatista, thx!
<ralsina> facundobatista: but ~/whatever should be expanded by the shell!
<dobey> ralsina: it doesn't matter if that's true, given the license
<dobey> ralsina: ocmock has no use outside development. :)
<ralsina> dobey: noone said the license makes sense (not even the author ;-)
<ralsina> facundobatista: using ~/whatever in long options is not supposed to work  :-)
<ralsina> facundobatista: because the shell doesn't expand it
<alecu> ralsina, only if you don't use =
<ralsina> alecu: exactly
<ralsina> alecu: well, using = it doesn't expand it
<alecu> facundobatista, so, the ~ issue is with bash, not with u1sdtool
<alecu> facundobatista, if you want to use ~ you need to use --publish-file ~/Ubuntu\ One\abc.txt
<alecu> facundobatista, if you want to use ~ you need to use --publish-file ~/Ubuntu\ One/abc.txt
<ralsina> alecu, gatox, facundobatista: -1 to making u1sdtool expand paths, so bug is invalid.
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<alecu> facundobatista, dobey: I don't see anybody using our zeitgeist logs... but that means that I don't know what our users think of them.
<alecu> facundobatista, dobey: what I do for a fact  know is that the zeitgeist devs don't like the amount of stuff we log.
<alecu> facundobatista, dobey: so I support the idea of axing all of that.
<dobey> alecu: the whole reason we're using zeitgeist isn't for users to use our info within gnome-activity-journal or anything. it's so we could use it to index activity, and write some app to present the data in a meaningful way
<dobey> alecu: right. we've had this conversation before :)
<dobey> basically, for us to present a meaningful UI to users about what happened when, in U1, we have to do a custom thing anyway, because we need multi-platform, and the server.
<alecu> dobey, right. But we don't have a complete plan to achive this in a multi-platform way, and the log in zeitgeist makes sense even when we use something else in other platforms.
<ralsina> the only way to make that cross-platform is to implement it once on every platform
<alecu> dobey, so, from that angle I'm still not sure we should get rid of this till we have a multiplatform plan.
<ralsina> according to the roadmap in my head, that's like 5 mountains ahead from here
<alecu> ralsina, or just log everything in sqlite in all platforms.
<ralsina> alecu: yikes
<ralsina> alecu: sqlite tends to frown at you once you go over a certain logsize
<alecu> ralsina, to us, zeitgeist is just a sqlite wrapper.
<dobey> alecu: well, i think u1db is the way to acheive that
<ralsina> alecu: which is maybe one of the reasons why zh devs hate us a little ;-)
<ralsina> zg
 * mandel` back
<mandel`> gatox, review the branches whenever you want :)
<mandel`> gatox, if you do not review them today, I'll ask you again tom, and if not tom+1 etc.. ;)
<gatox> mandel`, thx... after lunch will be
<joshuahoover> ralsina: when do we plan on doing another win release? i'm not pressing for one, but would like to know when we plan on doing the next one :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: next monday looks reasonable, but I need to talk with alecu and brian
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k, that sounds good...let me know when you confirm a day and i'll put in the rt request...in the mean time, qa will test specifically for the proxy issue and potential regressions in the releases coming out of jenkins
<ralsina> joshuahoover: cool, I should have a date late today
<gatox> need to restart! brb
<ralsina> oh launchpad, why are you showing duplicates of fix-committed bugs in the default bug listing now :-/
<ralsina> WTF, it's showing bugs marked invalid! Ohhhhh the page is not marked as not cacheable. Nice.
<ralsina> dobey: I just tried u1cp with turkish locale and I get no errors, is that enough to mark bug #467397 as fix-released?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 467397 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "KeyError: 'ROUND_CEiLiNG' when using turkish locale" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467397
<ralsina> Also, we have a decimal import in sd with a comment saying something like "this is so we don't get the RoundCEiLiNG error"
<dobey> right
<dobey> it looks like part of it is still failing in natty though, so perhaps we need to SRU a workaround to fix that
<urbanape> mmcc: ping
<mmcc> hi folks
<dobey> ralsina: not sure what it has to do with control-panel though
<mmcc> what's up urbanape
<urbanape> heya. Just wondering if you guys have a punch list started of things you'd like asked about in the labs
<urbanape> This week will be a lot of auditing of the Music and Files apps for that kind of stuff.
<mmcc> urbanape: ok - I've been thinking about it occasionally but
<mmcc>     nothing big has come up yet. I'll go back through my notes
<urbanape> k, no hurry, but maybe something to consider this week.
<urbanape> I know you guys have been talking about sandboxing, &c.
<mmcc> if you can get Finder devs drunk and find out what dropbox is
<mmcc>     patching for their file badges :)
<mmcc> what is going on with my IRC
<urbanape> heh
<dobey> ralsina: it seems i have a linked branch which probably is applicable to natty, as well
<mmcc> so far I don't think sandbox is a problem for us. I might ask if
<mmcc>     the app-store is picky about the layout of app wrappers, but I'm
<mmcc>     not sure you'd get a real answer
 * mmcc arg
<dobey> what irc client are you using?
<mmcc> dobey, emacs' ERC. it just started doing this today. this is the same buffer that worked before, even. I think I have word-wrap set accidentally.
<dobey> looks like it's wrapping and tabbing, yeah
<mmcc> yeah, auto-fill was set on. the connection dropped over the weekend, and I think that messed up the modes somehow
<dobey> ah
<dobey> mmcc: any news about the ocmock license?
<mmcc> dobey: sifting through emails now. I need to get some filtering set up
<mandel`> mmcc, the handler that is created by laynchd, is it already binded for the communication?
<mmcc> dobey: no new news. I'll ping him.
<mmcc> mandel`: looking...
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> dobey: AFAICS, if there ever was a manifestation of this bug in u1cp, it's gone
<ralsina> dobey: marking as fix-released in u1cp, and maybe we can merge your natty branch eventually one of these days
<ralsina> dobey: should I target it to each release and mark it fixed for, say, O P Q?
<ralsina> dobey: for ubuntuone-client
 * mmcc afk for a minute, something's wrong with one of my dogs
<dobey> well, the u1client bug is against the project, not the package
<dobey> not sure what to do at the moment
<mmcc> mandel`: yes, launchd calls bind() and listen(), you just need to call accept(). I suppose you also need to duplicate the fd.
<mmcc> mandel`: in my earlier project, I just passed the launchd-provided fd to python's socket.fromfd and that did the trick
<ralsina> dobey: I say we close it with the classical "if it still happens let us know"
<mmcc> mandel`: for reference: https://bitbucket.org/mikemccracken/py-launchd/wiki/Home
<mandel`> mmcc, cool, I'll take a look
<dobey> ralsina: also works
<gatox> standup?
<mandel`> me
<gatox> me
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> meh
<mandel`> go?
<ralsina> go
<mandel`> DONE: reviews, reviews, reviews. Added more tests and proposed a new branched with them (fsevents daemon).
<mandel`> TODO: Add tests for python code that gets events from daemon. Make a nicer api.
<mandel`> BLOCKED: no
<mandel`> gatox, please
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Conference day on Friday, assist to UbuConLA on friday and saturday! fun! Working on fsevents move-(from/to) event.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the fsevents last remaining issues for test_filesystem_notifications. Review mandel's branches.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mmcc, go
<mmcc> DONE: control-panel packaged, SSO works from its spot within
<mmcc> TODO: need to fix QT plugin support in py2app
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: created some one-off installers for a few branches, can't remember what else I did :/
<briancurtin> TODO: pick up where i left off with testability, building from scratch
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: bug triaging, askubuntu, canonicaladmin TODO: lots more bug triaging, perhaps fix one, looks like tech leads is not going to happen. BLOCKED: no NEXT dobey
<ralsina> briancurtin: I recommend taking notes :-)
<dobey> λ DONE: reviews, triage, SRU poking, fix
<dobey> λ TODO: releases, SRU poking, tarmac tweakery
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred, alecu: fight
<briancurtin> ralsina: will do
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> NEXT:thisfred :-)
<alecu> me
<thisfred> DONE: bug #1006954
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006954 in U1DB "Make the C implementations of create_index and get_from_index consistent" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006954
<ralsina> dobey: when is our next scheduled release? (are they in the calendar?)
<thisfred> TODO: planning poker, bug #999585
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999585 in U1DB "support range queries" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999585
<thisfred> BLOCKED: NO
<thisfred> NEXT: alecu
<dobey> ralsina: today
<alecu> DONE: py2exe tests for bug #1006899
<alecu> TODO: working on a patch for twisted for said bug
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006899 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer trunk "[Windows] Ubuntu One syncdaemon tries to connect directly even when proxy is used (3.0.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006899
<ralsina> dobey: grmbl
<ralsina> dobey: we need alecu's proxy fix for windows
<ralsina> dobey: can we delay it a couple of days?
<dobey> ralsina: this is the stable-4-0 releaes, not the 3.0
<dobey> ralsina: we haven't scheduled future 3.0.x releases yet :)
<briancurtin> alecu: if you need help on that py2exe/twisted thing, let me know
<ralsina> dobey: then it doesn't matter, really. Let's schedule them :-)
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> dobey: one for early next week as 1st step
<mandel`> eom?
<ralsina> eom it seems
<mandel`> ok, I'm back with mac
<alecu> briancurtin, I think I've got it. I ended up with some patches for twisted that I'm reporting upstream.
<briancurtin> alecu: awesome
<dobey> ralsina: ok. hopefully the remaining SRUs can get accepted by then :)
<alecu> briancurtin, after I finish this, I'll point you to the patch so you can do a build with a modified twisted like that.
<briancurtin> alecu: sounds good
 * briancurtin brb, someone knocking on the door
<mmcc> briancurtin: when you're done talking to the land shark: how are you handling the testability plugin in py2exe? I ran into some plugin issues with qtnetwork that it looks like I can't ignore, like I did with the image plugins
<dobey> need to get lunch. bbiab
<ralsina> mmcc: looks like it was NOT a candygram
<mmcc> ralsina: :) in Chicago, it'd be a brat-gram?
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'm not currently handling them. i'll let you know what i figure out
<briancurtin> ha, i wish they'd start leaving me candy or brat grams rather than notes and shutting off the gas
<popey> i have some files in my ~/Pictures on my computer, and some files in "My Storage / ~/Pictures online in one.ubuntu.com/files. I have synced in the past but right now they are not in sync. if I tick the box to sync locally, what will happen? Will they merge?
<popey> or will I lose files?
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok, cool. btw I noticed there's some code in sso-client that seems to be working around not having Qt image plugins on windows, using PIL instead of Qt images
<briancurtin> mmcc: yeah i did see that as well the other day
<mmcc> what I've noticed is that QtNetwork also loads plugins, but just doesn't crash...
<mmcc> (yet)
<ralsina> popey: they will merge
<popey> yay!
<ralsina> popey: however, if there are files with matching names, that differ, you may get conflicts
<ralsina> popey: or, if you have old metadata in the device you will start to sync, they may get overwritten
<popey> i probably have old metadata
<popey> i have synced this machine before
<ralsina> popey: backup recommended
<popey> so backup ~/Pictures, enable sync, wait for it to finish then blat my backup over the top again?
<popey> to ensure I have everything
<popey> (I don't want to spend ages analysing whether it has synced, I just want it to be in sync)
<ralsina> popey: depends on whether ~/Pictures or the server has the newer version of the matching files
<ralsina> popey: that's the tricky part, since we don't know which ones you prefer to keep
<mmcc> my new Qt plugin issue seems to be coming from proxy stuff in ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/qtnetwork.py:121: -- QNetworkProxyQuery looks like it causes loading plugins libqcorewlanbearer.dylib and libqgenericbearer.dylib
<mmcc> does that look familiar to anyone?
<mmcc> on windows, s/dylib/dll/
<ralsina> mmcc:  nope
<mandel> mmcc,no, we (alecu and I) added that code but we did not take a look at what was loaded, sorry
<ralsina> mmcc: I suspect those are not exactly required http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/bearer-management.html
<mmcc> mandel: no big deal. probably not simple to know to trace if you don't expect this problem
<mandel> mmcc, no, we certainly ignored such a problem
<mmcc> I only notice it because I get this message: "On Mac OS X, you might be loading two sets of Qt binaries into the same process. Check that all plugins are compiled against the right Qt binaries. Export DYLD_PRINT_LIBRARIES=1 and check that only one set of binaries are being loaded."
<alecu> ralsina, the "bearer" surely looks useful.
<mmcc> mandel: this does cause the moveToThread warning for me, too
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but we are not using it, AFAIK
<alecu> ralsina, mmcc: I would include that in our packages.
<mmcc> alecu: agreed.
<alecu> ralsina, probably nam uses it. (qnetworkaccessmanager)
<alecu> ralsina, which we use.
<mmcc> has windows proxying been working OK without these plugins included?
<gatox> mandel, +1 to the two branches i needed to review
<ralsina> alecu: seems like it doesn't
<alecu> mmcc, are those .dlls on windows as well?
<alecu> ralsina, awesome then, let's not include them on mac unless they are used.
<mmcc> alecu: I don't know.
<ralsina> alecu: but that was a quick look
<ralsina> mmcc: it's broken but for other reasons :-)
<mmcc> alecu: ralsina: something's loading these plugins. might be easier to include them than to figure out how to avoid loading them
<mandel> gatox, superb! thx a lot!
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<ralsina> mmcc: they are tiny anyway. So if you figure out how to include them that works, I say go ahead
<mandel> dobey, is this still blocked until we hear about the OCMock license changes?
<alecu> ralsina, how did you find out it was not used?
<alecu> ralsina, I see this:
<alecu> ./src/network/access/qnetworkaccessmanager.cpp:#include "QtNetwork/qnetworksession.h"
<mmcc> ralsina: ok.
<alecu> ralsina, so I guess the qnetworkaccessmanager *does* use the bearer.
<ralsina> alecu: that doesn't mean it uses the plugin. It apparently only uses it if you call capabilities()
<ralsina> alecu: if it used it all the time it would not be a plugin :-)
<alecu> ralsina, right :-)
<alecu> mmcc, how big are those dynlibs?
<alecu> mmcc, if they are small enough we should include them, because they sound useful, and we might be missing some other usage of it.
<mmcc> 206K for both
<mmcc> so I vote include
<elopio> briancurtin: hola. Any news about the testability plugin in windows?
<briancurtin> elopio: not yet :/ i'm working out building everything from source this time to get it working
<alecu> ralsina, I think we should include them. And perhaps open a bug to test what happens if we don't include them on windows and mac.
<ralsina> alecu: we are not including any plugins on windows
<ralsina> alecu: but sure, let's include them. And if we can make the image plugins work and get rid of PIL, even better
<alecu> ralsina, but are those included as plugins too, or are those statically compiled?
<ralsina> alecu: we ship no plugin whatsoever
<elopio> briancurtin: ok, thanks for your help :)
<ralsina> alecu: and we need the jpg plugin to make the recaptcha work
<mmcc> alecu: the Qt image format support is plugins
<alecu> right.
<elopio> briancurtin: I'll report a bug so we can follow the status of it. Is it a problem on control panel or the installer?
<mmcc> fwiw, all the Qt plugins are 4.2 MB total
<briancurtin> elopio: i would say installer
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, but that includes thing like postgreql support, we can trim it after we make it work
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, for sure we don't need it all
<elopio> briancurtin: bug #1008583.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1008583 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "UbuntuOne doesn't work with qt testability" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008583
<briancurtin> elopio: cool, thanks
 * gatox lunch
 * ralsina wonders how many bugs are there filed against the packages that are not filed against the projects, thus he was not ware of them at all
 * alecu lunches
<dobey> mandel: yes
<mandel> dobey, ack
<dobey> ralsina: bugs where?
<ralsina> dobey: launchpad
<ralsina> dobey: sil had reported a bug on u1cp-ubuntu andnot on u1cp and I never saw it
<ralsina> dobey: I only found it because I was looking for it specifically
<dobey> ralsina: never saw it on lp, or never saw it in e-mails?
<ralsina> dobey: probably saw the email a while ago
<ralsina> dobey: but I never saw it when I do triage
<ralsina> dobey: because I am triaging on the project. lesson learned
<dobey> ralsina: at the top of the list of bugs there's a link to the other set of bugs, btw
<mandel> ok, I need to do a some quick errand, will me back in 10'
<dobey> mandel: you can probably reject and submit new proposals for the license-headers and kernel-h branches, and not make them depend on the ocmock-dependent branch, so they can land
 * mmcc lunch
<mandel> dobey, is not a terrible thing, I can wait
<mandel> dobey, if indeed we cannot use it I'll do that
<mandel> by the way, I'm back :)
<mandel> alecu, one question about twisted protocol, if there is an error in the protocol, that is, the message is malformed, what is the correct way to raise an error?
<dobey> yay disrespectful people demanding things
<mandel> alecu, is it just raising an exception?
<dobey> they are my favorite kinds of people
<mandel> dobey, I WANT CHOCOLATE ICECREAM!!!
<mandel> :P
<dobey> mandel: fix your banks, then maybe you'll be able to afford it, again :)
<mandel> lol
<mandel> dobey, I might be able to buy a bank with the price of a cone hehe
<dobey> hehe
<ralsina> mandel, someonelse: I would like a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/sort-shares/+merge/108594
<mandel> ralsina, sure
<ralsina> mandel: it's trivial, except for the test fixes which are easy anyway ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, which test fixes? I only see a 2 line check (lp diff)
<mandel> ralsina, which revno did you push?
<ralsina> mandel: oops, no push
 * ralsina is a svn guy at heart
<ralsina> mandel: there, revno 331
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<dobey> ralsina: it just makes it alphabetical?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: which broke like 5 tests ;-)
<dobey> i also don't think it solves the problem :)
<ralsina> dobey: but it does
<ralsina> dobey: aquarius has 58 shares or wmething like that. Befre, they were random. Now they are in alphabetical order :-)
<ralsina> dobey: I actually discussed the solution with him, the bug reporter
<dobey> i know, i was there. and you also talked about having it select/scroll to the specific share automatically, for when clicking on the messaging menu
<dobey> but there are cases where the fix is still a problem
<ralsina> dobey: that's something else
<ralsina> dobey: that involves having the messaging menu pass u1cp the share name and adding another cli option
<dobey> amongst other complexity, yes
<ralsina> dobey: precisely. So this is about one part of the problem, the part that can be fixed ;-)
<dobey> but if i have 50 shares, and there are 5 new ones, how do i find all 5 of them easily?
<ralsina> dobey: I am not saying this makes it easy to find new shares. It makes it easy to find shares in general.
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, we have some bad ux bugs in the control panel to be honest.. alphabetical order does seem a step forward in one of them
<ralsina> dobey: so the answer is "faster than before!" ;-)
<dobey> also, does the qt list view not have type-to-search?
<ralsina> dobey: no, it doesn't
<dobey> s/makes it easy/makes it easier/
<dobey> and not having type to search sucks
<ralsina> dobey: not all that hard to add, really
<dobey> mandel: not arguing that :)
<ralsina> dobey: correction, it does have it :-)
<ralsina> dobey: never knew it!
<dobey> ralsina: already enabled in u1cp?
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<ralsina> dobey: click on the folder list, type a letter
<ralsina> or several letters really quick
<mandel> how quick? nessita quick? :P
<dobey> ralsina: can we make the folder list have focus by default when that tab is selected?
<ralsina> dobey: we might
<ralsina> elopio: AFAIK we are using the trashcan (for bug #375833)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 375833 in Ubuntu One Client "Integrate wastebasket for "Ubuntu-one" folders" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375833
<dobey> ralsina: also, can we get people to properly triage bugs better?
<ralsina> dobey: specifics?
<elopio> ralsina: that works? Awesome. I'll try it and add it to the smoke in moztrap.
<dobey> ralsina: targeting to project and distro series when triaging
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> dobey: AFAIK from now on we are targetting to trunk unless we are ging to do it n 3-0 too
<dobey> ralsina: well, there's also stable-4-0 now too
<ralsina> dobey: ok, so targeting everything to trunk + 4-0
<dobey> ralsina: and things that need to be SRUed to older versions need to have their series targeted
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but that's case by case, and we are the ones who should do that
<dobey> ralsina: plus, things need to target the ubuntu package as well, and the series we're going to fix/release things in
<ralsina> we have to always target the package? really?
<dobey> we should
<ralsina> half the time when I do that, launchpad breaks
<dobey> eh?
<ralsina> and the bug ends tracking wrong
<ralsina> dobey: I have had a dozen bugs that were fix-released in the branches and in the package, and in trunk and the bug itself never updated
<ralsina> dobey: and then there is no way to fix that unless you go, untarget everything, then target it again
<mandel> ok EOD for me, I'll catch you all up tom!
<dobey> ralsina: fix released in the project doesn't mean it is in the package
<mandel> laters!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<ralsina> dobey: I never set fix-released in the project, only on the branches. But yes, will target the packages when we target stable branches
<dobey> ralsina: well, *you* should probably generally never set fix-released on anything
<ralsina> he
<ralsina> and in fact, I usually don't, except for ancient bugs
<elopio> ralsina, dobey: joshuahoover told us we should mark the bugs as affecting the package on the distro it's happening. We weren't doing that, but we are starting now. Any additional think you would like us to do while marking bugs as confirmed?
<dobey> whoever makes the tarball release should set it for the project series it's being released on. and whoever makes the package updates should mention the bug # in the changelog, and lp will automatically fix-release it in the package bug for the series, when the upload is accepted into the appropriate archives
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i do it sometimes just to see if dobey catches me setting a bug to fix released ;)
<ralsina> dobey: so, in short, target the package and the series where the bug happens.
<dobey> elopio: we really need to verify what all supported versions are affected, and target the ones that are
<ralsina> gotta run an errand/lunch will be back in about one hour
<elopio> dobey: ok. We'll try. If you notice we are missing something or doing something wrong, please ping and complain :)
<dobey> elopio: of course. i am good at complaining. just ask joshuahoover ;)
<joshuahoover> :)
<joshuahoover> elopio: don't be fooled...dobey isn't good at complaining, he's great at it! ;)
<dobey> heh
<elopio> briancurtin: do you know how can I create a file with random contents on windows?
<elopio> what I do on linux with dd if=/dev/urandom
<briancurtin> elopio: you'd just have to open a file and write some random stuff to it. there's no easy way like on linux
<elopio> briancurtin: sad.
<briancurtin> like open(blah, 'w').write(os.urandom(500)) or something
<rmcbride> elopio: what I do is install cygwin so I can use posix tools on windows. Perhaps not a great universal solution, but it's something
<elopio> hey ralsina, can you please check that the delete test checks for every feature we have around it? http://moztrap.elopio.net/manage/case/70/
<elopio> rmcbride: yes. Maybe there's a web file generator, I'll look for it.
<dobey> elopio: do it on a linux and use putty or something to scp it over to the windows?
<popey>  3286 alan      20   0 7158m 4.2g 2416 R   96 54.8  80:21.90 ubuntuone-syncd
<popey> I would really rather u1 didn't eat all my RAM...
<popey> what is it possibly doing?
<popey> (note: it's also killing my cpu)
<dobey> wow, that RSS is insane
<dobey> what is it doing?
<dobey> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023651/
<popey> a _lot_ of that
<popey> u1sdtool -q tells me it's still running
<popey> and i can see that by my cpu still being eaten
<dobey> popey: hmm. i'd say you should kill it
<dobey> popey: do you also have a syncdaemon-exceoptions.log ?
<popey> yes
<popey> will kill and provide logs
<popey> aaaand.. breathe!
<dobey> ralsina: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/update-stable-4-0/+merge/108605 ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023629/ dobey
<popey> there was a lot of that going on
<popey> dobey: want any particular logs?
 * briancurtin lunch/fresh air
<dobey> looks like zeitgeist went crazy
<elopio> dobey: yes. Actualy it would be easier to publish it with U1, that way you just need a browser on windows.
<popey> just a bit dobey
<dobey> alecu: ^^
<dobey> popey: alecu could probably use the logs
<dobey> popey: is this in quantal or precise?
<popey> precise
<popey> tried to restart the control panel..
<popey> "Sorry, an error has occurred and Ubuntu One needs to close."
<popey> "IPCError"
<popey> starting again.. okay
<dobey> yeah, dbus breaking will do that
<dobey> popey: did you just drop like 5 billion files into u1?
<alecu> popey, I'd really like to see the full syncdaemon.log and syncdaemon-exceptions.log... I wonder what's making it grow so much...
<ralsina> dobey: sure, looking
<ralsina> elopio: looking...
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<popey> alecu: not on this machine
<alecu> popey, so, the "lots of files added to u1" were on a different machine?
<ralsina> elopio: random files http://www.random.org/files/
<ralsina> elopio: the internet is a wonderful place :-)
<ralsina> elopio: also, the test looks complete to me
<popey> alecu: well, technically I synced down on another machine
<popey> alecu: and also then deleted some files but not a huge number, all on another machine
<elopio> ralsina: gr8. Thanks.
<popey> alecu: the machine that had the issue is now saying I'm all in sync, i guess because the machine doing syncing hasn't finished doing all its stuff
<alecu> popey, right: "all in sync" means from the perspective of the machine doing the upload vs. the server. It does not take into account the state of "other" machines.
<alecu> popey, and what about the machine doing all those uploads? is syncdaemon taking a lot of ram there too?
<alecu> popey, also, would you mind creating a private bug for ubuntuone-client and uploading there the compressed logs so I can take a look?
<popey> alecu: i dont think I'm doing any uploads
<popey> oh, yes i am, new photos, my bad
<popey> alecu: on the machine doing uploads, ubuntuone-syncd is using 312M RES
<alecu> popey, is that an up-to-date 12.04 too?
<popey> no, its 12.10
<popey> will make the bug now
<alecu> popey, thanks!
<popey> alecu: bug 1008662
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1008662 could not be found
<ralsina> dobey: can I get you as 2nd review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/sort-shares/+merge/108594
<alecu> popey, I'm taking a look at the logs, but it seems that the messages went by too fast, and the logs files were rotated in a couple of seconds, so the interesting info on how this problem started was chopped.
<ralsina> dobey: I can even target stable-4-0 for the bug ;-)
<alecu> popey, I can only find a reference to a failing zeitgeist module, which sounds similar to a problem facundobatista found today.
<popey> bummer
<alecu> popey, I'll try to reproduce it later today, by syncing a lot of new photos from a different computer.
<alecu> but first I need to run to kindergarten :-)
<dobey> ralsina: can you triage the bug to include the branches we need to ensure it gets merged to, and the versions of ubuntu we need to SRU/relaese it on
<ralsina> dobey: done, I think
<ralsina> dobey: it's not letting me target releases for the package, or I am not finding the right place to click for it
<dobey> ralsina: it is. you can only nominate them though (which is fine)
<ralsina> dobey: ok then, it's done
<dobey> ralsina: but do we not want to SRU it to precise and put it on stable-3-0 as well?
<ralsina> I only nominated for Q, this is not SRU-worthy
<ralsina> dobey: I am not sure it
<ralsina> 's worth the trouble
<ralsina> unless we get the MRE
<dobey> well, it's a simple fix
<dobey> we'll get the MRE
<ralsina> k, will put it up for 3-0 then
<dobey> and even without the MRE, it's an easy fix
<ralsina> I also need to target trunk?
<dobey> it doesn't break any freezes
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> there then, I think I didn't miss any
<ralsina> Ok, I should add Precise then
<ralsina> but I can't nominate for more releases, it seems
<dobey> ?
<dobey> sure you can
<dobey> though the UI is confusing
<ralsina> dobey: I used to have a "nominate for release" link and now I don't?
<dobey> ralsina: you have to be looking at the bug from the ubuntu point of view (the /ubuntu/+source/ has to be in the URL)
<ralsina> oh tricky
 * briancurtin i think i need to restart...
<dobey> yeah, the UI is not great for that
<ralsina> ok, it's easiest if I do that right after I affect the package, when I am in the right facet
<ralsina> because I see no way to get from one to the other except by searching for the bug in the package's bug page. Man this is annoying :-/
<ralsina> nominated it is
<dobey> hrmm. having dates in evolution be only partially translated in evolution, is annoying in this language
<dobey> ralsina: you can hit Ctrl-L and just tweak the URL by hand. it's faster :)
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, I just keep forgetting where to stick the +source ;-)
<ralsina> I think there is a stone carve somewhere that says "if thy user edits the URL manually, ye are doing it wrong"
<dobey> ralsina: /ubuntu/+source/ goes at the beginning of the path. :)
<ralsina> dobey: I know *now*, I will forget it when I need it ;-)
<dobey> if you can't tell. i've done this a lot
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> no wonder you want QA to do it ;-)
<dobey> well i want whoever triages a bug to do it. whether it's qa, or someone grabbing a bug to fix it. :)
<ralsina> dobey: doing a few more just for you, dude
<mmcc> does anyone have tips on debugging Qt's qt.conf? It looks like it's lying about qt.conf overriding the default plugin path...
<ralsina> dobey: something that adds a translatable string is a nono for 3-0 right? Even if it's something that surely is already translated, like "KiB" ?
<mmcc> and this business about an empty qt.conf stopping it from loading image format plugins - that's nowhere in the Qt docs
<ralsina> mmcc: it's probably an unintended side effect
<dobey> ralsina: are you asking about your KiB fix?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: bug #985333
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985333 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "Humanized units are not translatable" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985333
<mmcc> ralsina: I LOVE those
<ralsina> mmcc: anyway, we decided we want to load them right?
<mmcc> ralsina: that's what I'm trying to do :)
<ralsina> mmcc: ok then :-)
<dobey> ralsina: the translation probably isn't the issue there. the issue is that the UI is changed. we can discuss with release team about getting in an SRU if we want to ship it on precise though
<ralsina> dobey: I don't really care all that much for this one
<ralsina> dobey: I am more trying to learn the limits here
<mmcc> ralsina: I have py2app recognizing them and editing the linker commands, but I don't have qt loading them from the right place, and I can't confirm that my edits to qt.conf actually work
<mmcc> s/work/do anything at all/
<ralsina> mmcc: can you pastebin your current qt.conf?
<dobey> ralsina: string and ui changes are bad, yes :)
<mmcc> ralsina: echo /dev/null | pastebinit :)
<ralsina> mmcc: well, that's supposed not to load them so if we want to load them it's bad? ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: oh, actually, that one is probably not that bad. where are those strings already translated at?
<ralsina> dobey: I am betting there is *something* else that says "KiB" somewhere :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: I kid, I'm writing a quick summary in a pastebin
<dobey> ralsina: i thought you were asking about the kilobits bug before. sorry :)
<ralsina> dobey: I had two very similar ones ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: but is that something anything control panel depends on?
<briancurtin> i need to get away from the computer. be back in a bit.
<dobey> iow, if it's not qt, then we don't just get to use the other translations
<ralsina> dobey: ok, dropping this one
<dobey> basically if you add the _(), and run it without any other changes, it should work. if it doesn't, then the strings aren't already translated :)
<ralsina> dobey: since it would have no visible effect
<joshuahoover> ralsina: is it possible bug #1006899 impacts ubuntu in addition to windows? i have a precise user behind a proxy with no authentication and says it's not working
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006899 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer trunk "[Windows] Ubuntu One syncdaemon tries to connect directly even when proxy is used (3.0.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006899
 * alecu is back
<ralsina> joshuahoover: no, that one is very windows specific
<dobey> also. are those translatable?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: so it must be a new bug
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k, i'll get logs :)
<dobey> i don't see any point to translating them
<dobey> KiB in any other language is KiB?
<ralsina> dobey: nope. Horribly, it's not.
<dobey> example?
<ralsina> dobey: I thought it was used diferently in french but can't find a reference
<ralsina> Kibinytes in french are Kibioctets but have not found the abbr for it
<ralsina> Kibibytes*
<ralsina> KiO in french: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octet_(computing)
<ralsina> Ok, looks like Kibioctet in english is one thing that is not the same as Kibioctet in french, which is a Kibibyte
 * ralsina is dizzy now. Dobey's fault.
 * dobey blames IEC
<sysdoc> Hey all Ubuntu one tells me in 11.10 that there is a Thunderbird contacts sync, however in 12.04 I I don't see a contacts sync at all, and on the site there is just instructions for Evolution. Where is the Thunderbird sync in 12.04?
<sysdoc> oops,lol
<ralsina> Also, octet means both "byte of 8 bits" and "byte of 3 bits", in english.
<dobey> ralsina: no it doesn't
<ralsina> dobey: yes it does
<dobey> proof?
<ralsina> it's the smallest byte that can represent octal numbers
<dobey> that is true of a 3 bit byte, but it is not an octet
<ralsina> dobey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk%3AOctet_(computing) if you want to argue :-)
<dobey> also, we are using IEC standard as specified by Ubuntu Units Policy, which means KiB/etc are not translated
<ralsina> then that branch should be reverted
<dobey> probably
<ralsina> proposing a revert then
<dobey> though
<dobey> "bytes" probably does need to be translated
<ralsina> argh
<dobey> let's see
<ralsina> yes because it's not a unit
<ralsina> OTOH, the user will never ever see bytes there
<dobey> also
<dobey> i wish people would stop using "base-2" to mean "base 8"
<ralsina> hehe
<ralsina> I think I will just let it be, it's harmless
<ralsina> and not merge it anywhere
<dobey> ?
<ralsina> not stable-3-0, at least
<dobey> well, everyone can translate KiB to KiB for their favorite languages I guess :)
<ralsina> dobey: you branched stable-4-0 after this one merged?
<dobey> i'll have to see if it's in stable-4-0 already or not
 * dobey goes back to releasing things
<ralsina> dobey: right, because I need to not target 4-0 for bugs merged to trunk before it branched. Life is hard-ish.
<dobey> ralsina: well, we do sort of
<ralsina> dobey: I would target *and* mark as fix-committed at least
<dobey> so we can target to the milestone/etc
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> yep, revno 327, 8 revnos after this one. Will target correctly each one.
<mmcc> ralsina and anyone who wants to look at qt.conf fun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023834/
<dobey> cool
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> mmcc: looks like qt.conf has to be somewhere else
<ralsina> mmcc: is there anything like strace to figure out what paths the app is trying?
<mmcc> dtrace. good idea
<ralsina> mmcc: for example, on windows qt.conf has to be in the python.exe folder
<mmcc> ralsina: however, recall that an empty qt.conf *does* stop it from loading the image plugins
<mmcc> that is, an empty myapp.app/Contents/Resources/qt.conf
<mmcc> so...
<mmcc> and that's where the docs say it should be
<mmcc> but I wouldn't mind looking at some IO traces
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm then I don't understand line 14 of your paste
<ralsina> oh, it fixes it for image plugins and not for network plugins?
<mmcc> what am I saying, I'll mind. I'll just do it
<mmcc> ralsina:  right.
<mmcc> ralsina: line 14 means that in that case, when we call QtNetwork proxy stuff, it loads /usr/local/Cellar/qt/4.8.1/plugins/bearer/libqcorewlanbearer.dylib, which depends on /usr/local/cellar/qt/4.8.1/lib/QtNetwork.framework, instead of the QtNetwork.framework we have in the app wrapper
<mmcc> , which is already loaded, so we get this warning about loading the same library twice
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, so for that plugin, the empty .conf is not doing much
<mmcc> although I should note that it doesn't seem to cause any problems, yet. It did crash with the image plugins though
<ralsina> briancurtin: sorry to bother, but did this revision have a bug attached? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-4-0/revision/327
<mmcc> ralsina: right. it doesn't seem to affect the network loading. I'll go look at tracing IO
<ralsina> mmcc: cool, good luck!
<gatox> eod here!! time to rest! see you tomorrow!
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> crikey it is that late already
<dobey> ralsina: 2 failures on your branch, btw
<ralsina> dobey: really?
<ralsina> dobey: I did run tests
<dobey> yep
<dobey> something comparing 'bar' to u'My Ubuntu'
<dobey> in 2 tests
 * briancurtin back
<briancurtin> ralsina: no, that one didn't as far as i know but i'll double check
<ralsina> dobey: ok, got them. Only happens with LANG=C for some reason
<ralsina> briancurtin: don't bother, no need
<ralsina> Oh, fun, LANG=C I get two failures and a segfault
<dobey> nice
<ralsina> sigh
<ralsina> everything is difficult today.
<dobey> actually, i think tarmac is running with LANG unset
<ralsina> dobey: probably same thing
<dobey> actually, it's weirder
<ralsina> I am sorting ascii strings why would it be locale-dependent :-(
<dobey> ralsina: well, notice that one string is a str() and one is a unicode()
<ralsina> ohhhh
<ralsina> but anyway, should still work
 * ralsina debugs
<alecu> guys, gals, I must take Amelia to a doctor's appointment. I'll see you in an hour or a bit more.
<alecu> ttyl!
<sysdoc> My ubuntu one does not have a services tab, what is up with this in 12.04?
<ralsina> sysdoc: that's not necessary anymore
<sysdoc> So how to install the Thunderbird contacts sync?
<ralsina> sysdoc: just install the package for it from software center
<ralsina> dobey: found it, Qt sorts differently on different locales
<ralsina> dobey: on "C" "b" > "C" but on "en" "b" < "C"
 * ralsina is about to kick something
<dobey> yep
<ralsina> even though it's technically correct and everything
<ralsina> python disagrees though
<ralsina> Oh, because on python we are sorting unicode
<dobey> ls agrees
<dobey> ls does the same thing
<ralsina> if we were sorting ascii, it's the same. Of course then it would fail on "en"
<ralsina> possibly evil fix is unsetting LANG on run-tests ;-)
<dobey> why do the tests care about sorting?
<dobey> i mean, either way, it will still also fail on other languages
<ralsina> dobey: because it has to check if the items in the folder list have the correct text in them
<ralsina> dobey: no, it will work in any language except on "C"
<dobey> no, it won't
<ralsina> dobey: because we are sorting two things alphabetically and comparing them
<sysdoc> ralsina, any idea what the package might be called?
<dobey> well, most any language
<dobey> sysdoc: thunderbird-couchdb
<ralsina> dobey: works in tr_TR :-)
<ralsina> dobey: only fails when python and Qt disagree on what "alphabetical" means
<sysdoc> ralsina, thank you!
<dobey> it will succed in any language which doesn't change the semantics of sorting related to the latin alphabet :)
<ralsina> dobey: no, we are sorting the same strings twice, once using Qt, once using python
<dobey> anyway, tests shouldn't depend on sorting
<dobey> or language
<ralsina> dobey: we are (in part) testing that we sort them correctly. I am working now on making it not depend on locale, too.
<mmcc> for future reference: QT_DEBUG_PLUGINS exists, but it's not really any more informative than DYLD_PRINT_LIBRARIES=1...
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/update-stable-4-0/+merge/108638
<ralsina> dobey: +1 trivial
<mmcc> interesting: according to this Qt bug, qt will never pay attention to a qt.conf in the app package in OS X: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-24541?page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:all-tabpanel
<salgado> :q
<dobey> that's a weird smiley. or this isn't vim.
<briancurtin> Qt sucks, i'm out. wasted day.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> oh crikey
<mmcc> I think brian and I had the same day...
<mmcc> ok something is forking deep in twisted, and *that* is loading plugins, and it doesn't have the right qt.conf
<mmcc> might just be a theory, but the dtruss (aka strace) traces show that the qt.conf is definitely getting read by the process that loads the image plugins, but later on, something else still looks in the wrong place.
<dobey> sigh. fml.
<mmcc> dobey: I thought it'd be funny to run emacs' 'doctor' mode on your comment, but it just asked me if I was afraid of sex
<mmcc> :(
<mmcc> is anyone still around who's familiar with QNetworkAccessManager?
<dobey> heh
<dobey> well i'm glad i didn't go try to cut grass
<dobey> no forecast of rain at all
<dobey> what's it doing
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> ok, i am gone.
<mmcc> bye dobey, send some rain this way
<mmcc> for the benefit of future readers: Here's the status - somewhere in the QtNetwork code, it appears that something is forking a new Qt process which doesn't know about the qt.conf I put in the .app resources dir. Therefore, it starts loading bearer plugins and gets them from the wrong place. The stat() call and stack trace where we can see what it's doing is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024099/
<mmcc> I have to leave now, but I will probably be back later tonight
<mmcc> from looking at the Qt code, I don't think this exists, but if I've missed an env var to set the location of qt.conf, I'd love to hear that. That'd be a nice way of solving this. Right now I'm not even sure what executable is getting forked
 * mmcc exits, stage left
#ubuntuone 2012-06-05
<ralsina> AND THERE YOU ARE, STUPID TEST, YOU WILL PASS FROM NOW ON. And I go watch TV.
<zyga> hi
<zyga> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/978903 still unfixed in precise?
<zyga> I'm somewhat confused by the status
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 978903 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "[precise] Client is stuck due to Upload executing before MakeFile" [High,Triaged]
<mandel> zyga, triaged means that we have assigned someone to take a look at it, confirm it and fix it
<mandel> zyga, we have a bug queue and limited resources so we go as fast as we can trying to prioritize those bugs that have been reported by a  bigger amount of people, but since it is High I would not be surprise if we get fixed asap
<zyga> mandel, it's 'fix released'
<zyga> mandel, not triaged
<zyga> mandel, that's why I'm asking, since it's not in precise-*
<mandel> zyga, what bug 978903?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978903 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "[precise] Client is stuck due to Upload executing before MakeFile" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978903
<zyga> yes, look at the url
<ralsina> zyga: we have a pending SRU on precise
<ralsina> zyga: it's being reviewed. getting updates into releases is not a quick process.
<mandel> zyga, look at the state [High, Triaged], so is not released in P
<mandel> ralsina, morning ;)
<ralsina> zyga: so, while we have fixed it, it's not in any precise packages yet.
<zyga> mandel, right, I was trying to understand what that means exactly as the launchpad janitor marked it as fix released due to a package being published somewhere
<ralsina> and good morning mandel :-)
<mandel> zyga, yeah, is a little confusing indeed
<ralsina> zyga: it's released for our branches which means we have uploaded a tarball, not a package. It will be marked as released for precise once a precise .deb is published
<zyga> thanks for the explanation
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, mornign!
<gatox> mandel, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, well, with the g in the right place :)
<mandel> gatox, I've started with the python code (mainly adding tests code was there) for the fsevents daemon, I wonder, how is your side going?
<mandel> gatox, shall we mumble and see how we start integrating this things?
<gatox> mandel, i'm kind of blocked with some tests..... because it seems that we are not receiving the events that filesystem_notifications expects..... i was going to start to do some tests about those specific cases using only the macfsevents lib as a stand alone application to see if the problem is there or in the integration of the lib and u1-client-fsevents
<mandel> gatox, ok,, shall we chat after my lunch (like in 1:30 mins) and we take a look at those issues?
<mandel> gatox, I'd like to start integrating the daemon code early next week to have the complete solution and see if we can manually run sync-daemon :)
<gatox> mandel, yes.... i want to have this running as soon as possible....... these issues are driving me crazy! :P
<mandel> gatox, I'm been there when I worked on the windows parts hehe
<alecu> ehlo!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<ralsina> ehlo alecu.localdomain!
<alecu> ralsina, 250 Hello alecu.localdomain
<ralsina> 351 AUTH required
<ralsina> OMG, I am port 587
<ralsina> aaaaaanyway.... good morning ;)
<ralsina> mandel: I don't know how to make that problem with the tests not happen again. OTOH, when it happened, we caught it :-)
<gatox> alecu, i'm seeing here that when we have some events related to the same file, we lose some events, for example a tests does: open-write-close..... and expects: CREATE, MODIFY..... we only get CREATE in mac..... to get both.... we need to open-close, wait, open-write-close
<mandel> ralsina, yes, which is good, but seems fragile that our tests depend on the env, dont you think?
<ralsina> mandel: one way to "fix" it would be to replace the env when we run, but I don't like it much
<mandel> ralsina, certainly not..
<alecu> gatox, you are getting "modify" events with the FSEvents API?
<alecu> gatox, how?
<gatox> alecu, yes, the macfsevents api detect: modify, attrib, create, delete, moved_from, moved_to
<alecu> gatox, and how is it "calculating" the moved_from moved_to?
<gatox> alecu, how what?
<alecu> gatox, by checksums?
<gatox> alecu, with the cookie attribute, in the doc says: The cookie field is a unique identifier linking together two related but separate events. It is used to link together an IN_MOVED_FROM and an IN_MOVED_TO event.
<gatox> alecu, what i did (but it doesn't sound really good for me), was to skip the original test in mac, and add a special versoin of that test for mac, where we wait a sec between the open-close and open-write-close operations
<alecu> gatox, hmmm
<alecu> gatox, I was asking about the macfsevents lib
<gatox> alecu, yes, that was my answer
<alecu> gatox, how is that library calculating the moves?
<gatox> http://pypi.python.org/pypi/MacFSEvents/0.2.6
<mandel> ok, lunch time for me!
<mandel> :)
<gatox> using the cookie
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> gatox, that's how the library presents things to you.
<alecu> gatox, I'm wondering how it's calculating it *inside* the library.
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhhh don't know.... i can take a look at the c code..... give me a couple of mins
 * alecu checks the sourcecode.
<alecu> gatox, the thing is that the library has no info to know if a file was "deleted" or if it was "moved" outside of a watched folder.
<gatox> alecu, nop
<alecu> gatox, anyway, for our case it should be the same.
<gatox> alecu, basically, my remainng problems are related to timing issues... where we want 2 or more specific events for the same file/folder, we need to wait between events
<Captain_Proton> what would cause this? http://pastebin.com/JP8xrvFE am I missing a package?
<Captain_Proton> fyi I am using u1sdtool
<ralsina> Captain_Proton: looks like syncdaemon is not running
<ralsina> Captain_Proton: but you should not see that error anyway
<Captain_Proton> hmm I run u1sdtool --start that command run fine as in on errors
<Captain_Proton> when I try to quit I get: sysadmin@5xdata-01:~$ u1sdtool --quit    ubuntuone-syncdaemon still running.
<Captain_Proton> This is even after a reboot
<ralsina> Captain_Proton: don't know, really
<ralsina> Captain_Proton: have not seen it before
<Captain_Proton> just my luck :)
<Captain_Proton>  I will try to force reinstall ubuntuone see if that helps
<gatox> alecu, in the .py group the moved_from, moveed_to
<gatox> alecu, it tracks the file that are modify, deleted, etc in a dict that represents a map of the directory stat
<dobey> meh. soft freeze days are different now
<ceed^> Can't get U1 to work for me. U1 hangs on a synced folder containing a backup with 30,000 small files. The directory is updated every night with rsync. This works with Dropbox.
<gatox> mandel, let me know when you are back from lunch..... maybe we can talk a little about fsevents
<ralsina> ceed^: if you have thousands of small files, u1 will eat CPU and disk for several minutes before it starts moving
<dobey> s/minutes/potentially a very long time/
<ceed^> ralsina: I know that part, but when I get to my computer in the morning, the rsync backup happens during the night, U1 hangs and there are files not getting synced. I have top stop and start U1 again every morning. I have now tried for a week. Same thing happens.
<dobey> ceed^: do you have a ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log file? and does it have many "KeyError" errors in it?
<ralsina> ceed^: are you sycing the same folderusing dropbox?
<ceed^> dobey: I will check. I think it has to do with the way rsync works which only updates changed and new files. Seems to confuse U1
<ceed^> ralsina: Yes, but not at the same time.
<ceed^> dobey: I have a large ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log file.
<dobey> ceed^: it's more likely that syncing the same folder with dropbox and u1 is confusing things. or possibly you're just hitting the bug i'm asking about :)
<ceed^> dobey: I have not had Dropbox installed for the last week. I did install Dropbox again this morning though. But the problem has been there while Dropbox wasn't even installed
<dobey> ceed^: what is in the syncdaemon-exceptions.log file? lots of KeyErrors?
<ceed^> dobey: Lots of this kind of errors: http://hastebin.com/kepolaxusa.vbs
 * mandel back
<ceed^> It's always the same backup folder causing the problem. I can see the files not synced using Magicicada.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> you are hitting the same bug that popey was hitting yesterday, it seems
<dobey> i wonder what is causing that
<ceed^> and why only that particular folder. The only unique thing with that folder is the it gets updated at the same time every night using rsync.
<alecu> ceed^, is this on an up-to-date 12.04? Do you have the u1 nightlies ppa enabled?
<ceed^> alecu, fully updated 12.04. No I do not have the PPA.
<dobey> alecu: is this fixed already in nightlies or 3.0.1?
<alecu> dobey, I'm not sure. I'm just trying to reproduce the issue in my vm.
<dobey> ah ok
<ceed^> Should I enable the PPA and see if that helps?
<dobey> i need to get 3.0.1 into the stable ppa
<dobey> but also need to rush and get 3.99.0 released/uploaded for quantal
<ralsina> dobey: 3.0.1 is way more important
<ceed^> or should I maybe try the beta ppa?
<dobey> beta doesn't have newer than what's in precise right now either
<ceed^> Okay, I'll run with nighties and see if it helps
<dobey> well, add ppa:ubuntuone/stable and wait ~40 minutes or so
<ralsina> alecu: how's the status on the windows proxy bug?
<ceed^> okay, thanks
<alecu> ralsina, I'm testing the twisted patch, and will submit it in a little while.
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
<ralsina> alecu: it's a patch on twisted, not on our code?
<ralsina> alecu: because if it needs patching for us, dobey needs to hold 3.0.1 for it
<dobey> ?
<alecu> ralsina, I think it will be just a twisted patch, yes.
<ralsina> dobey: we have a critical bug with proxy support on windows which we need to fix ASAP
<ralsina> dobey: OTOH, you already did tarballs for 3.0.1 it's just not in precise, right?
<dobey> ralsina: right
<ralsina> ok, 3.0.2 then :-)
<dobey> ralsina: i figured "release next week" meant "make 3.0.2"
<ralsina> dobey: correct, I got off-by-one there
 * ceed^ is counting down 40 minutes :)
<ceed^> brb
<ceed^> So it's 3.0.1 I'm waiting for?
<karni> ceed^: By any chance, weren't you the person I shared an apk with recently? :) (1.1.4-sth or 1.2.0-sth)
<ceed^> yes, that's me.
<karni> ceed^: How did you like it? Any unexpected behaviour? All good?
<ceed^> All good! I wish for shortcut to specific folders to put on the home screen, but the client works great so far
<karni> ceed^: Great! We should have that some time soon, thanks :)
<karni> ceed^: FYI, I published 1.2.0 last night on Google Play.
<ceed^> I hate bringing up features from Dropbox all the time, but that's where I come from so to speak :)
<ceed^> karni: Yes, I now see there was an update of the U1 client on my phone.
<karni> ceed^: There's nothing to hate. I'd say it's quite a basic functionality any file-browsing/based app should have :)
<karni> ceed^: Also, Dropboxes app is pretty solid, we've been there first with auto upload, they've been there first with other candy :)
<ceed^> good to hear, karni. But in the end reliabilty over time is the most important feature. I would hate to find a broken backup in the cloud
<dobey> ceed^: yes, ubuntuone-client 3.0.1 and ubuntuone-control-panel 3.0.1; publishing to the ppa archive seems to be going a bit slow though
<karni> ceed^: Agreed. This is why we haven't introduced *sync* quickly and without thinking much about it. It's a delicate thing, so I will make sure we get it right when it's released.
<ceed^> The one thing I've noticed is that the daemon consumes 500 MB ram at all times even when idle. That's about twice of what Dropbox uses. I wonder if that is my system?
<mmcc> morning folks.
<dobey> ceed^: it's probably because of extremely large number of small files
<dobey> ralsina, thisfred, mmcc: anyone care to give a quick look over https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-stable-4-0/+merge/108754 ?
<mmcc> dobey, sure
 * thisfred looks
<thisfred> dobey: as a wider philosophical point : why do we review these backports, and how are we supposed to? I assume the code has been reviewed and tested on trunk, so I'm not sure what I'm supposed to look for. Clashes with the stable branch? I don't think code inspection is going to reveal those...
 * mmcc was going to ask...
<ralsina> thisfred, mmcc: you are supposed to run the tests and look at the code just in case dobey missed something when doing the proposal. It has happened.
<thisfred> ralsina: don't we have tarmac to run the tests? And I don't know how I'm gonna spot anything that's been missed when it's a merge of 5 different branches
<thisfred> it feels like busywork to me, that has a very low chance of actually catching a problem
<dobey> we have tarmac to run the tests. mostly you just approve it and move on :)
<ralsina> also, dobey doesn't run the tests on windows, so that's something to check
<dobey> thisfred: basically, a quick scan to make sure the changes look reasonable. and running the tests on win/osx is always nice
<mmcc> thisfred: you want to split running the tests on win/osx? you pick
<thisfred> I'm happy to rubberstamp these. I don't have a windows setup that I can easily switch to, and no mac env at all
<mmcc> one question - the merge is to stable-4-0, but line 158 sets the version to 3.99?
<dobey> mmcc: yes. 4.0.0 will be released in october
<dobey> mmcc: we make the stable branch at the beginning of the cycle
<mmcc> ok, so you just don't bump the number until the release?
<dobey> right
<dobey> so we have a more clear commit to tag to say "this is in fact, this exact version"
<mmcc> dobey: ok, makes sense
<dobey> ceed^: ok. so publishing to a PPA is apparently going very slowly today, but 3.0.1 is currently in the process of publishing itself into the stable ppa
<dobey> ppa:ubuntuone/stable that is
<gatox> me
<dobey> thisfred: for the record, i do not like the multiple-commits-in-one for doing the release to stable-4-0 either. but i got overruled on that
<mandel> me
<dobey> meh
<mmcc> does anyone else get intermittent test hangs on osx for ubuntu_sso.utils.tests.test_tcpactivation test_is_already_running?
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> ralsina, thisfred, alecu, briancurtin: it's that time apparently
<ralsina> Oh
<ralsina> me
<alecu> me
<mmcc> ok, more than intermittent
<mandel> mmcc, no, I have seen no issues
<mandel> mmcc, after standup let me take a look
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fight and fight with the fsevents tests for mac os. Find some weird problems about the latency and the events received from the system. Talking with mandel about this.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Try to find a workaround for these problems.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> Trying to fix the macfsevents lib limitations.
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Improve python api for fsevents. We now have better erro handling and tests.
<mandel> TODO: Debugging with gatox. Reduce the size of the fsevents json used for ipc. Ask about a license concern (I do have a BSD alternative).
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: releases, uploads, SRU poking, client/cp 3.0.1 in stable PPA
<dobey> λ TODO: finish releases/uploads, SRU poking, tarmac tweakery
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: monday lost to Qt plugin support
<mmcc> TODO: maybe just build a static Qt?
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: testability is killing me, yet another day of basically nothing. building with mingw doesn't seem to work. will check with elopio if he ever got it built himself and what on earth he did...
<briancurtin> TODO: finalizing lazr removal, moving on to finfixing the C2C page. will come back to testability
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: bug triaging, askubuntu, canonicaladmin, other sites that drain my will to live on a daily basis, proposed a branch (yay) for sorting shares in u1cp which showed some test weaknesses, so it wasuseful. TODO: merge that, drain will to live further, start on another bug blOCKED: no, NEXT alecu
<thisfred> me
<alecu> DONE: worked on patch for bug #1006899
<alecu> TODO: reproduce on a vm the bug that popey found
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006899 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer trunk "[Windows] Ubuntu One syncdaemon tries to connect directly even when proxy is used (3.0.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006899
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/home-on-the-range/+merge/108606
<thisfred> TODO: wildcards in ranges, planning piker
<thisfred> poker
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> thisfred, planning poker?
<ralsina> briancurtin, mmcc: want to talk about the problems you are experiencing?
<ralsina> I am all ears
<alecu> thisfred, did I miss a memo?
<ralsina> alecu: it's just for u1db
<thisfred> alecu: sry: u1db
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina: oh, ok :-)
<thisfred> welcome to join though :D
<ralsina> alecu: I suspect they just play poker
<thisfred> very high stakes
<ralsina> and they are planning to play MORE poker
<ralsina> "This is a high stakes game, you know." -- Vlad the impaler
<dobey> ceed^: looks like it is published, so you should be able to apt-get update/upgrade with ppa:ubuntuone/stable added, and get ubuntuone-client 3.0.1
<mmcc> ralsina: groan
<alecu> lolz
<ralsina> mmcc: I am trying to fill in for mandel
<ralsina> and BTW, where's mandel?
<ceed^> apt-getting now. Thanks
<mmcc> ralsina: so I summarized my status when I left last night: it looks like something inside qtnetwork or twisted is forking a new Qt process and that process doesn't have the right qt.conf. So I can put the image plugins in the app pkg and they will be found correctly but the code loading the network plugins doesn't look in the same path
<ralsina> Oh, up there, missed it. Ok
<briancurtin> ralsina: poor/out of date docs. since i've gotten the furthest with mingw build i will give it one more shot before moving on, but the docs seem to pick up in the middle and assume too much. this really shouldn't be that hard...
<mandel> ralsina, I'm here
<mandel> ralsina, I did the standup etc..
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I missed your standup, sorry
<mandel> ralsina, nad told mmcc  to tell me what was wrong with his problem :P
<ceed^> yep, installed. Going to restart U1 and see if it works right now.
<ralsina> briancurtin: you may want to ask for help in the qt forums, for example
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah that's next on the list, ask for help there and move on to other stuff while keeping tabs on the forums
<ralsina> mmcc: interesting, if you said "thread" that would sound familiar
<ralsina> mmcc: but I have not seen qt spawn processes, so it may be something osx-speciic
<ceed^> wow it's much faster at the initial check!
<mmcc> mandel, it's simple: I did bzr branch lp:~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-stable-4-0 sso-client-stable-4-0 , then I run-mac-tests, then it stalls on test_is_already_running in tcpactivation
<mandel> mmcc, can you try with trunk please?
<ralsina> mmcc: OTOH we are spawning processes for a lot of things (like proxy detection) but you should notice those
<mmcc> mandel: it's done that before and restarting the tests makes it stop but now it's doing it every time
<ralsina> mmcc: check you don't have a sso already running
<mandel> mmcc, I wonder if the domain sockets changes are not in stable 4,  are they dobey?
<dobey> ceed^: cool
<dobey> mandel: huh?
<mmcc> ralsina: this only happens when I don't already have an sso running. just a sec and I'll find the code that spawns it
<mandel> dobey, no worries, I'll take a look :)
<mmcc> my mac shut itself down overnight, so all my emacs buffers went away :(
<ralsina> mmcc: so maybe our spawner code is Doing It Wrong ®
<mmcc> ralsina: the plugin load happens after ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/qtnetwork.py:121 prints "Querying OS for proxy"
<dobey> mandel: the merge proposal is "merge what is in trunk, into stable-4-0"
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, that's expected, we have a separate process for obtaining proxy info
<mandel> dobey, ok, I also did a grep to look for enpoints and is there :(
<ralsina> mmcc: you can run it yourself, it's ubuntuone-proxy-tunnel
<dobey> mandel: so unless you're using an old dev tools or something, i don't see how that would be the problem. unless of course that code is just broken :)
<mmcc> ralsina: aha, ok, so I need to package that one too I guess
<gatox> ralsina, do you have time for mumble??
<ralsina> mmcc: yep :-)
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> ralsina, we are with mandel talking about some fsevents issues
<ralsina> gatox: let me find my headset
<mandel> mmcc, check what dobey said, you might be using and old dev-tools that is not closing the twisted services correctly
<mandel> mmcc, can you do a pull from lp:ubuntuone-dev-tools install it and run the tests in you mac?
<mmcc> mandel: argh, devtools is on rev 73 now, isn't it?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, is a little higher that it used to be
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: I can hear you
<gatox> ralsina, we can't hear you
<ralsina> mandel:, gatox: NO HOLIDAYS ;-)
<gatox> jajaja
<mandel> :(
<ralsina> Looks like I can't mumble today
<dobey> maybe you should stop mumbling, and SPEAK UP!
<mmcc> mandel, I'm pretty sure that was my problem. thanks.
 * mmcc can't seem to keep his deps up to date
<mandel> mmcc, hurray!!!
 * mmcc spoke too soon
<mandel> not working?
<mmcc> mandel: same hang on test_is_already_running
<mmcc> do we use tcpactivation on darwin?
<mmcc> I'm a little confused with the naming, since we don't use TCP, right?
<mandel> mmcc, yes we do, the funny thing is that it works on linux which is the same code
<mmcc> not funny ha-ha
<mandel> mmcc, yes, naming is bad (I also think we should do launchd activities)
<mmcc> mandel: yeah, launchd is the preferred way, but unless you need it, like for the root daemon, it's a pain. I think it'd make testing annoying
<dobey> alright, am off to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel> mmcc, so on linux everything goes ok, let me try on the mac
<mmcc> mandel: ok
<mandel> mmcc, I can confirm that I have the same issue.. I wonder what is the diff from os x and linux2
<mandel> mmcc, can you add a bug in sso and assign it to me so that I fix this asap
<mmcc> mandel: sure
<mandel> mmcc, thx!
<gatox> alecu, ping....... whenever you are (before mandel eod if possible :P)
<mmcc> mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/1009071
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1009071 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "tcpactivation tests hang on darwin" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> mmcc, superb, thx, I'll try to fix it asap
<mmcc> ok thanks mandel
<alecu> gatox: pong
<alecu> gatox: mumble?
<gatox> alecu, ack
<gatox> mandel, mumble again?
<mandel> gatox, sure, sorry
<mandel> gatox, joining now
<dobey> mmcc: did you fix your tests issue?
<dobey> oh i guess not
<mmcc> dobey: no, mandel reproduced it and is going to look at it
<dobey> i guess they are passing on windows though
<mmcc> dobey. however, all the tests do pass on windows
<mmcc> yeah, and I recognized all the changes as passing on macos and linux earlier, so I'm going to +1
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> hmm?
<dobey> oh, the ubuntu-sso-client-windows-test jenkins job hadn't run in almost 6 days
<mmcc> hmm.
<dobey> but neither have any branches landed in it since then, and it's set to run when the branch changes
 * gatox lunch!!!!
 * ralsina goes do something trivial on sso so it doesn't feel left out
<dobey> weird
<mmcc> how do I sign out of SSO on linux? I want to look at the login screen
<beuno> mmcc, I think, you delete the token from the keyring
<dobey> you open ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<dobey> and on devices tab click the [Remove] button at the top
<mmcc> dobey, that just logs me out, and nothing else?
<dobey> mmcc: it disconnects the computer you do it on, from u1, also removing that token from the server (since it's now useless)
<mmcc> dobey: ok, thanks.
<dobey> mmcc: you probably want to click [Disconnect] in the control panel first, to have syncdaemon stop talking to the server, since i don't think it auto-disconnects when the token is removed
<mmcc> dobey: ok
<dobey> hrmm. what in the royal hell is going on with this branch
<mmcc> hrm, press the [Remove] button and you get a confirmation dialog that asks you if you're sure without giving any info as to why you might not be sure... and the title of the dialog is 'ubuntuone-installer'
 * dobey did not design or implement it
 * mmcc is not blaming dobey
<dobey> but why the heck would ./run-tests fail to run, without giving any output
<mmcc> hey, yeah I saw that just now. wtf
<dobey> looks like xvfb was not installed tehre
<dobey> there
<dobey> but i would expect some error about that
<mmcc> oh yeah I ran into that when I was setting up the tests. it fails silently
<dobey> weird
<dobey> because the script has set -e
<dobey> maybe we need to stick a -x in there too
<dobey> but oddly, i am also getting this, running the tests locally in sso trunk (and in the backport branch): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1025328/
<mmcc> hrm - SSO client shows a "?" icon in the launcher on linux?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> nevermind
<dobey> of course i'm getting that
<dobey> mmcc: it doesn't have an icon, so yes
<dobey> well, it does that in unity anyway
<dobey> or maybe that's the human theme
<dobey> need to poke at barry's changes
<mmcc> so on osx I'm hiding SSO client from the dock, but if we got an icon for it, we could show it in both places...
<mmcc> the '?' icon isn't great
<dobey> yeah, there's an open bug about the icon on sso dialogs
<mmcc> ah, ok
<mmcc> dobey: not bug 992595?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 992595 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "The sso backend on Mac OS X shows an icon in the Mac OS X dock" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992595
<dobey> oh i guess i also need to release ubuntuone-dev-tools first
<dobey> mmcc: the backend is a different issue i guess
<mmcc> dobey: yes, but I couldn't find any other icon-related sso bugs.
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/840045
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 840045 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "missing unity bar icon" [Low,Triaged]
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/966996
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 966996 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Gtk+ UI uses old ubuntu logo, Qt UI has no log at all" [High,Confirmed]
<mmcc> arg, why didn't searching for 'icon' in ubuntu-sso-client find 840045?
<dobey> because it's filed against the ubuntu package, not the upstream project
<mmcc> hey, that sounds familiar
<dobey> and now it's a duplicate of the other one anyway
<mmcc> thanks
<dobey> of 966996 that is
<dobey> dear UPS, where is my RAM
<dobey> ugh and i think my coke went flat. and i don't have a CO2 bubbler
<mmcc> ralsina you wanted something trivial for sso? bug 1009107
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009107 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "start page has back button that goes to network detect page, which then lies and traps you" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009107
<ralsina> haha
<ralsina> mmcc: sounds trivial enough, since the start pageis not supposed to have a back button
<mmcc> yep
<ralsina> I should check every bug reported on package and attach it to projects. The idea makes me want to gouge my eyes with a spoon.
<mmcc> be nice if lp was easily scriptable. I wouldn't mind a 'newbug' script to file a bug in one line
<ralsina> anyone know WTF is a "likewise user" in a linux+windows domain context?
 * ralsina hates projects that use common words 
<ralsina> mmcc: lp is scriptable, don't know about the "easily" part
<mmcc> ralsina: any more context on that 'likewise user'?
<ralsina> mmcc: bug #983756
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 983756 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntuone not working for likewise user account in Precise " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/983756
<Koukourikos> Hello to everybody!! I have a QUESTION: Ihave uploaded a video(mp4) in ubuntuone and I made it public but when I use the link for download I dont get the file but the video starts to play in the browser. How can I download the video ?
<beuno> Koukourikos, there's a secret thing you can use
<ralsina> likewise-open - Authentication services for Active Directory domains
<dobey> ralsina: http://likewise.com/ i guess?
<beuno> add this to the url:  ?attachment=true
<ralsina> ok, lunch
<ralsina> see you all in a bit
<dobey> ralsina: also, found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/likewise-open.html
<Koukourikos> bueno Thank you so much!!! but why is this secret ?
<mandel> beuno, ^
<beuno> Koukourikos, well, it was originally added as a workaround
<beuno> and we haven't get figured out a good way to expose this in the interface
<beuno> it's hard to communicate since sometimes we can show the file and sometimes we can't
<mandel> dobey, I have found that the run-tests in ubuntuone-dev-tools cannot be used on darwin, shall I add a run-mac-tests script or try and do some magic and detect if we are on mac in the run-tests one?
<beuno> so it;s confusing
<dobey> mandel: why can't it be used?
<mmcc> mandel I vote for magic in the existing script
<mandel> dobey, very simple, wrong twisted reactor (glib)
<mandel> mmcc, I'm not very picky, so whatever you guys prefer
<dobey> mandel: i think i'd be fine with having u1trial use a different default reactor based on sys.platform or whatever
<mandel> dobey, maybe the select one on windows and mac, what do you think?
<mandel> dobey, I need to go, but let me know here and I'll fix it tom morning, I think mmcc bug is related to u1-devtools (tcpactivation)
<dobey> mandel: whatever is appropriate, is fine by me. do all the tests pass if you just run the tests with the right reactor?
<dobey> ok, got get your ass kicked some more in rugby :)
<mandel> dobey, they do pass, so it a super trivial fix :)
<dobey> ok
<mandel> dobey, ok, I'll deal with that tom morning then
<mandel> all, have a great evening!!!
<briancurtin> elopio: so i think i have testability built on my machine. do you have any info on how to use U1 with testability, so i can see that it actually functions before i go further?
<briancurtin> ralsina: 1-1?
<dobey> i hate having to triage bugs when i make the release
<ralsina> briancurtin: lunch. In 30?
<briancurtin> ralsina: sounds good
<dobey> especially when lp is being a pain
<ralsina> dobey: which is on dys ending with "y"
<dobey> dys is a good analogy
<Koukourikos> bueno: xmm... ok I think I can understand. Anyway thank you VERY MUCH you just saved a video-present-surprise for a friend... thank you and see you around :)
<mmcc> briancurtin: if you end up with notes on building testability, please share them so I can do that for darwin while I still understand the plugin issues here
<mmcc> briancurtin: at your leisure - I can wait until you're done
<briancurtin> mmcc: open up visual studio command prompt, type "nmake"
<briancurtin> not documented anywhere, just mentioned in passing without saying anything
<briancurtin> i went around in circles for days trying to get mingw and all sorts of ruby crap to work together
<briancurtin> i have no idea what you'll need to do to actually compile it, but i can point you to the source
<mmcc> briancurtin: hmm, VS cmd prompt, eh? sounds like I'll have some work to do to use your advice :)
<mmcc> briancurtin: but I'll make a note to remember nmake
<briancurtin> mmcc: well you'll probably just use regular old make and it might be able to read that makefile, i'm not sure. this doc had me installing all kinds of BS and none of it does anything
<briancurtin> i still dont even know if i have the right thing
<elopio> briancurtin: did you build the visualizer?
<briancurtin> i did get a testability folder which contains testability.dll
<briancurtin> elopio: not yet, just the "agent_qt" project so far. i can try the visualizer next
<elopio> ok. If you start the qttasserver, and then the sample calculator with the -testability option it's visible on the visualizer.
<elopio> you should be able to start the control panel with the -testability option and see it there too. If it appears, testability is working on the app.
<briancurtin> elopio: thanks, i'll try to get that stuff working
<mmcc> will you look at the time
 * mmcc lunch
<ralsina> briancurtin: 1-1, prefer mumble or IRC?
<elopio> briancurtin: thanks. And you can also take a look at how it works on ubuntu: http://pad.ubuntu.com/u1-testability
<alecu> briancurtin, when you can, please re-review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-windows-installer/tunnel-use-console/+merge/108279
<alecu> briancurtin, but using the twisted patch mentioned.
<briancurtin> alecu: will do
<alecu> thanks!
 * alecu will have some lunch now.
<alecu> gatox_ultra, why "ultra"?????
<gatox_ultra> alecu, because now i'm in the ultrabook :P
<alecu> gatox_ultra, .... ultrabook? what did you buy now?????
<gatox_ultra> alecu, using the mac with vnc from the couch
<gatox_ultra> :p
<gatox_ultra> alecu, i bought the asus ux31... and i think is the best thing i bought!! i like it even more than the alienware... and it works like a charm with ubuntu (maybe that's why i like it more than the alienware jje)
<alecu> gatox_ultra, awesome, congrats!
<ralsina> gatox: use quassel so you have the same IRC from everywhere intead of rubbing it in our faces ;-)
<alecu> gatox_ultra, what will you be doing with the alienware?
<gatox_ultra> alecu, thx! :D......... i really recommend this lapto
<gatox_ultra> ralsina, jejej i could do that too
<alecu> gatox_ultra, but the ux31 has no colored leds!
<dobey> haha
<gatox_ultra> alecu, i'm using the alienware as a desktop pc now... but i haven't lose my faith... i'm going to make the videocard work on that laptop and ubuntu is goiing to stop crashing
<briancurtin> asus ux31
<briancurtin> ha, meant to paste that in google
<dobey> irc is pretty much the same
<dobey> similar signal:kittens ratio
<ceed^> Magicicada doesn't work right after U1 got updated to 3.0.1 today.
<dobey> how so?
<ceed^> I know it runs since I can tail the log, but it doesn't show the files in the window. It's blank. If I open and close it a few times it starts showing the file activity again for a while, but then it goes blank again.
<dobey> ceed^: do you have the same issue as earlier showing up in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<ceed^> dobey. not one entry in that log so far.
<dobey> interesting
<ceed^> good or bad interesting? :)
<dobey> ceed^: does "u1sdtool -s" exhibit similar problems when magicicada stops working right for you?
<dobey> unknown interesting :)
<ceed^> lemme check
<ceed^> dobey: no, it's only magicicada. Seems to be a display problem since everyting else in the application works normal. It's just the running file listing in the window that disappears.
<dobey> ceed^: odd.
<dobey> ceed^: maybe they're just transferring faster now, and disappearing from the list? :)
<ceed^> And when I click in the window where the file sync listing normally is it turns pinkish
<dobey> weird
<dobey> no idea what that would be
<ceed^> dobey: I wish! :)
<dobey> facundobatista: ^^ any idea about magicicada?
<ceed^> Now it went blank again...
<dobey> ceed^: does u1sdtool --waiting show what you'd expect to see in the UI?
<ceed^> yes
<dobey> ok
<dobey> maybe you should open a bug against magicicada
<ceed^> I will
<dobey> eep. way too many changes in sso client
<dobey> i need a break or something
<gatox> ok, eod for me.... and i need to stop reading this code for my own sanity :P
<gatox> see you tomorrow people!
<dobey> mmcc: can you test https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/default-reactor/+merge/108823 on osx/windows please? :)
<mmcc> dobey, sure
<mmcc> tests pass on macos, runs much faster too
<mmcc> at least until it gets to linting
<dobey> faster than when it didn't work?
<mmcc> well, it worked occasionally before :) maybe it was timing out?
<dobey> on macos i'd guess they weren't working at all, due to the linked bug :)
<mmcc> no, I meant on macos it worked occasionally.
<dobey> shouldn't have
<mmcc> I tested a few merges with that broken code ... I have no idea why it worked sometimes and then stopped today
<dobey> unless you had glib and pygobject/pygtk installed as well
<mmcc> yeah, nope
<dobey> you mean you tested branches of ubuntuone-dev-tools, or branches of other things using ubuntuone-dev-tools via their run-mac-tests scripts?
<mmcc> I tested branches of sso using devtools
<dobey> right. sso's run-mac-tests probably specifies which reactor to use
<dobey> but ./run-tests in ubuntuone-dev-tools should have failed previously
<mmcc> AFAIK I never ran run-tests in dev-tools.
<mmcc> sso's run-mac-tests does specify reactor=qt4, but that's where I was seeing my issues
<mmcc> so, hmm
<dobey> ah. hrmm
<dobey> probably unrelated to this change then :)
 * dobey makes the run-tests.bat there use the default reactor as a means to prevent regressions, as well
<mmcc> dobey, sorry, which run-tests.bat are you changing right now?
<dobey> mmcc: in ubuntuone-dev-tools
<dobey> i just pushed my change to that branch
<dobey> without changing that, it would definitely continue working on windows anyway
<mmcc> ah ok. I merged on windows just after you pushed I guess. glad Iw asn't seeing things
<mmcc> anyway yeah, on windows it works just fine before and after your change
<mmcc> although it complains about pep8 - known problem or my setup?
<alecu> mmcc, how does it complain?
<alecu> mmcc, perhaps it's not finding the pep8 executable?
<mmcc> trying to copy the error...
<mmcc> the dev-tools/run-tests.bat output from after the coverage is printed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025704
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> weird
<dobey> that one doesn't make any sense
<mmcc> also, while we're here - u1lint doesn't find dirspec when running run-tests in dev-tools. It isn't using the buildout-generated python, I guess
<dobey> unless for some reason sys.platform != 'win32' wher eyou ran that
<mmcc> dobey: just tested, sys.platform is 'win32' in the shell where I got that output
<mmcc> sorry, the comment above is about u1lint and dirspec on *macos*
<mmcc> s/above/two lines above/
<mmcc> so now on windows and macos, dev-tools' run-mac-tests runs the same tests twice...
<dobey> mmcc: can you update from my branch on windows and try run-tests.bat again? r78 should fix all those issues you pasted
<mmcc> dobey, ok
<mmcc> btw on macos, adding 'python' to the beginning of line 22 of devtools' run-mac-tests solves my other issue
<mmcc> but we probably want to turn off line 20 on mac/win
 * mmcc goes to test r78 on windows
<dobey> mmcc: devtools dosen't have a run-mac-tests script
<mmcc> my bad, s/mac//
<dobey> hrmm, that's weird, re: prefixing with python
<mmcc> it's because u1lint has a hashbang that says /usr/bin/python and we need the python in PATH
<dobey> by why doesn't u1trial fail?
<dobey> oh because it's doing env
<dobey> which is wrong for other reasons
 * dobey looks longingly at his compiler book
<dobey> mmcc: does it work cleanly on win now?
<mmcc> dobey: sorry, afk for a sec. running run-tests.bat now
<mmcc> no. says u1lint: error: -i option requires an argument
<dobey> oh
<dobey> oops. forgot to put the variable in there
<dobey> mmcc: just pushed r79 to fix that
<dobey> also, usb1.0 is horribly slow
<mmcc> dobey yes with that change it's clean
<mmcc> on windows
<dobey> ok, now let's fix osx :)
<mmcc> how 'bout just the dev-tools tests and not the whole os?
<dobey> heh
<dobey> someone has to do it, eh
<mmcc> we're gonna need a bigger boat
<mmcc> I want to file a "need .icns file for mac os packaging" bug but the right place to do it is still called "ubuntuone-windows-installer... I guess that won't stop me
<dobey> not sure that is the right place actually
<dobey> but we can always move it
<mmcc> hrm, what would the right place be?
<dobey> mmcc: just pushed up to r81 in my branch. *should* solve your issues on osx if you could try it please
<mmcc> dobey my pleasure
<dobey> mmcc: well, the right place doesn't exist as a project yet. hopefully i can make it exist this week or next, though
<mmcc> dobey: go on... I thought we were going to rename windows-installer to 'packaging tools' or something and dump the osx setup.py and misc in there?
<dobey> mmcc: yes. but we need a common place for data. not sure a project that's all packaging stuff is the right place for that
<mmcc> you mean data like icon files?
<dobey> or maybe, the project i'm thinking of is more generically named, and it's the right place to put packaging data/scripts next to other stuff, which we'll need on all platforms
<dobey> yeah, icons, graphics, fonts, etc
<mmcc> ahok
<mmcc> dobey, run-tests runs lint OK, but still runs the same set of tests twice (since the default reactor is now twisted on osx) and now it tells me I don't have pep8 installed (it's right)
<mmcc> also, why $PYTHON and not just python?
<dobey> so we only have to change it once in the future if we need to (if we switch to python3 for example)
<dobey> yeah, the tests running twice is mildly confusing but i guess not a real problem
<mmcc> ah. color me ignorant of python3 issues. thanks
<dobey> well i don't know about on osx, but on ubuntu/debian, installing python3 doesn't replace the /usr/bin/python symlink; for good reason :)
<mmcc> the tests are fast, but a quick test of uname -s might be nice? I won't argue too hard for this thoguh
<mmcc> you don't want to know about osx. it all depends on how you install it. homebrew? python.org installer? from source? a million ways to screw it up. py3 isn't on 10.6 by default, but probably apple did something reasonably smart in 10.7 or .8, wherever they first put it in
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ok well i am off
<dobey> have a good evening :)
<mmcc> ok, bye dobey
<mmcc> mmcc out
#ubuntuone 2012-06-06
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTai1> Good morning, and happy World IPv6 Day, everyone! :D
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, I need you :)
<mandel> gatox, well, I need you evil vm hehe
<gatox> mandel, jeje ok!! shoot
<gatox> (to my machine)
<mandel> gatox, can you use the branch from https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/darwin-unix/+merge/108918 to run the tests?
<mandel> gatox, fixes a problem we had in mac os x + tcpactivation
<gatox> mandel, yep..... on it
<gatox> mandel, just sso or something else?
<mandel> gatox, sso and u1-client is enough
<gatox> mandel, aack
<mandel> gatox, thx a lot!
<gatox> mandel, no problem!
<gatox> mandel, u1-client is ok, but with sso i'm getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026675/
<gatox> run it 3 times
<mandel> gatox, ok.. can you paste that in the mp please, I'm about to finish with some tests and I'll get to it
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, a much better python client for the daemon with tests etc... and ofcourse using twisted and async: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/improve-python-client/+merge/108926
<mandel> gatox, I'm moving to the errors you had right now..
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> anyone mentioned reviews?
<mandel> ralsina, I have a number for the fsevents daemon :)
<mandel> ralsina, like, lots
<ralsina> mandel: hit me! (with one)
<mandel> ralsina, python or objective-c ?
<ralsina> mandel: python preferred
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<gatox> mandel, reviewing....
<mandel> ralsina, ok, then here you can find the python side of the daemon https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/improve-python-client/+merge/108926
<mandel> ralsina, I want to make the json message smaller (use int enums instead of strings etc..) but that code there does work perfectly
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, if you do ./run-tests you will get the object-c tested + the python too (including lint and pep8)
<mandel> but I need to configure the lint correctly to not complain with some many stupid things
<mandel> tests also create a 'fake daemon' to test the event retrieval and the config interaction (is just a serverfactory running in a unix socket)
<mandel> ok, I'm off to have lunch
<dobey> mandel: use pyflakes :)
<ralsina> Have to run a small errand, will be back in 30' or so
<alecu> gatox, ping
<gatox> alecu, pong
<alecu> gatox, http://wiki.maemo.org/Summer%2712_Device_Program/Qt_5_Mobile_Projects
<alecu> gatox, a N950 or N9 for qt developers wishing to test their apps.
<gatox> alecu, yes, i tweeted that a couple of times
<alecu> gatox, awesome. I've quitted twitter a few weeks ago... it was too taxing on my limited time :-)
<alecu> bah, I quitted reading twitter, I still listen to mentions. :-)
<dobey> quit :)
<mandel> dobey, true :)
<mandel> oh, and I'm back
<dobey> i hate updating to a newer ubuntu and having default server configs being a wildly different structure :-/
<mandel> gatox, so, is there a way I could login in you windows vm over vnc?
<gatox> mandel, let me check
<gatox> mandel, there was a really simple program for that.... let me check
<ralsina> mandel: your branch looks good to me, but I am not at home so have no mac to run the tests. +1 for code review only
<mandel> gatox, that way I can look closer at the issue without being a pain in the ass for you
<mandel> ralsina, great! I'll be adding some more bugs to that code to increase performance etc.. but I'll probably will integrate with u1-client before I do that
<ralsina> hmmmm why would adding bugs improve performance ? Are they very fast bugs? Like dragonflys?
<mandel> ralsina, super fast! do not send a string with FSE_EVENT_CREATE_FILE but with 0 for example :)
<mandel> ralsina, well make the messages smaller which I think is a plus an very easy to implement, also I want to remove a not used key
 * ralsina orders the bug-zapping tennis racket from DX.com
<ralsina> http://dx.com/p/electronic-bug-zapper-racket-3441?item=1
<mandel> ralsina, I'd love to see someone playing tennis with that :)
<ralsina> mandel: you'd need very tough bugs
<gatox> mandel, have you ever use remote desktop on windows before?
<mandel> gatox, I have used it in the client side, yes
<ralsina> gatox: you can just install vnc
<mandel> gatox, we can also use http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<gatox> mandel, i activate it.... but i don't know what i need to give you, a ip, some key.... what?
<ralsina> gatox: easier
<mandel> gatox, but yes, I prefer vcn to be hones
<ralsina> or logmein.com if it's meant to be used remotely
<gatox> checking...
<alecu> wow! the security bugs are no longer private! bug #882062 and bug #882055 !!!!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 882062 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubuntuone-client doesn't validate ssl certificates" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882062
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 882055 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-client doesn't validate ssl certificates" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882055
<alecu> that means that the fixes have been released!!!! \o/
 * alecu works on a branch for Quantal :P
 * alecu installs a Quantal VM, first.
<ralsina> alecu: yay!
 * alecu should also make branches to propose to every stable release
<alecu> uf
<ralsina> alecu: for what bug?
<alecu> ralsina, for both of the above bugs.
<ralsina> alecu: ok, yes :-/
<alecu> ralsina, I worked on them as patches, as the security team needed.
<ralsina> right
<alecu> ralsina, since all branches are public.
<alecu> anyway, it's not much work: just tedious :-)
<dobey> switching server hardware is always so tedious
<ralsina> team, standup in 7'
<ralsina> And by team I mean dobey alecu gatox briancurtin mmcc (where are you?) thisfred and mandel
<ralsina> and if I forgot one: you too.
<mandel> ack
<mmcc> ralsina, I'm in texas
<briancurtin> writing now
 * mmcc forgot to say hi
<ralsina> mmcc: weird my autocompletion failed with you for a second :-)
<alecu> me
<gatox> me
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> me
<thisfred> me
<dobey> meh
<mandel> me
<mandel> shall we start?
<dobey> i would presume so
<mandel> @ping
<dobey> alecu: go
<dobey> ralsina: donde?
<ralsina> me
<alecu> DONE: patch for bug #1006899, not managed to reproduce #1008662, got security patches released
<alecu> TODO: branches for all stables for security issues (bug #882062 and bug #882055)
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: gatox
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006899 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer trunk "[Windows] Ubuntu One syncdaemon tries to connect directly even when proxy is used (3.0.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006899
<ralsina> damn phone
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Run some tests in my windows evil machine for mandel, Debugging and debugging on macfsevents, trying to fix the schedule operation.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the schedule issue and go back to fix the remaining tests.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 882062 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubuntuone-client doesn't validate ssl certificates" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882062
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 882055 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-client doesn't validate ssl certificates" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882055
<gatox> mmcc go!
<mmcc> DONE: reviews, devtools test setup, cleaning up setup-mac.py
<mmcc> TODO: confirm packaging proxy-tunnel worked, share setup-mac.py
<mmcc> BLCK: NO
<mmcc> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: good progress on building testability (finally!), getting the supplemental parts built as well.
<briancurtin> TODO: build an installer with alecu's twisted change, push on testability to get it wrapped up
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/home-on-the-range/+merge/108606 ( Bug #999585 ), planning poker TODO: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/and-the-wild-rocky-mountains-to-roam ( Bug #999585 ), Bug #1009505 BLOCKED: no NEXTH: dobeyh
<dobey> λ DONE: releases, uploads, SRU poking, client/cp 3.0.1 in stable PPA, bug #1009117
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999585 in U1DB "support range queries" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999585
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009505 in U1DB "get_keys_from_index is useless for multicolumn indexes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009505
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009117 in ubuntuone-dev-tools (Ubuntu Quantal) "Cannot run tests on Mac OS X" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009117
<dobey> λ TODO: finish releases/uploads, SRU poking, tarmac tweakery
<dobey> mandel
<mandel> DONE: Added all new python client for fsevents daemon. Worked on fixing stucked tests on sso for mac (work on u1devtools)
<mandel> TODO: propose the fix for the u1devtools. Start looking at writing some integration tests for the daemon. Move to u1-cleint.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but I hate that bloody dirty reactor error.
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> DONE: 1-1 with chipaca, briancurtin, started work on wizard bug, learning about bunch of things, did my site passes
<ralsina> some bug triaging
<ralsina> TODO: fix that bug
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<gatox> i forgot... todo: 1-1 with ralsina
<gatox> comments? eom?
<mandel> mmcc, so I fixed the blockage from the tests, yet I get a dirty reactor error now :(
<ralsina> eom it is
<mandel> mmcc, you can find the current code at lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/darwin-unix
<mmcc> mandel: ok - did you see the default reactor changes dobey made yesterday? is this related?
<mmcc> looking
<mandel> mmcc, no, that was a diff change, by the way, dobey I reviewed and gave a +1 but did not approve the mp
<elopio> alecu, mandel, do you have any links or mails about how to set up proxies for testing with u1?
<elopio> I have seen some instructions, but until now I'm starting to work on proxy. Sorry about that.
<mandel> elopio, hm.. I think I wrote some notes.. I'll have to take a look
<dobey> mandel: i know
<dobey> mandel: i set it to approved and it's merged now
<mandel> dobey, ok :)
<elopio> mandel: thanks. Today I'll be trying to document the proxy set up so we can have the proxy testing in MozTrap. Please send me anything you think that can be useful.
<mandel> elopio, I can send you ok instructions for squid on linux and windows to have auth and nonauth running in diff ports with the same instance, does that sound useful?
<mmcc> mandel, your branch fixes my sso test hang.
<elopio> mandel: sounds great.
<mmcc> mandel, can you CC me on that email to elopio, just for future reference?
<mandel> mmcc, sure :)
<mandel> mmcc, so, it fixes the hang but breaks leaving a dirty reactor on slow windows machines..
<mandel> I'm trying to fix that atm
<mmcc> ok
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> I need to reboot, I shall be back!
<dobey> lunch. bbiab
 * briancurtin brb, i need to run to the copy shop to fax some stuff. maybe they'll turn my gas back on after this and i can have hot water!
<joshuahoover> ralsina: any idea what would cause this error on windows? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027073/
<ralsina> joshuahoover: looking
<ralsina> joshuahoover: something that should be visible in the syncdaemon exceptions log
<ralsina> alecu, dobey: it seems our update is failing in lucid, bug #1009573 bug #1009582
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009573 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "package python-ubuntuone-client 1.2.2-0ubuntu2.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009573
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009582 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "package python-ubuntuone-client 1.2.2-0ubuntu2.2 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009582
<ralsina> that's just the SSL fix, isn't it?
<alecu> looking
<alecu> ralsina, "except pycurl.error as e:
<alecu>                          ^
<alecu> SyntaxError: invalid syntax"
<alecu> :-(
<alecu> hmmmmf
<ralsina> Old python in lucid?
<ralsina> I thought it supported that :-(
<alecu> right.
<alecu> but I thought we had 2.6 in lucid.
<alecu> checking now.
<alecu> ralsina, lucid came with 2.6 and 3.1
<ralsina> alecu: then I don't get it
<alecu> ralsina, I've read comments that some people were installing 2.5 on Lucid to develop for the google app engine, because that was the version supported at the time.
<ralsina> alecu: that may trigger something with /use/bin/env python perhaps
<alecu> ralsina, but our code was installed in a python2.5 path... so that's weird...
<alecu> Compiling /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ubuntuone/utils/curllib.py ...
<alecu>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ubuntuone/utils/curllib.py", line 134
<alecu>     except pycurl.error as e:
<alecu>                          ^
<alecu> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<ralsina> ugh
<alecu> so... "?"
<ralsina> then it may be something local, and not a packaging/code problem
<briancurtin> if it's installed on a 2.5 path wouldn't that be a packaging problem?
<briancurtin> or do you mean someone messed with the system beforehand, which caused u1 to install to 2.5?
<ralsina> briancurtin: the second one
<ralsina> as in they have a really screwed system
<alecu> ralsina, but now I see that the users had 2.6 installed...  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/107012304/Dependencies.txt
<ralsina> alecu: confusing and confusinger
<alecu> so I think briancurtin may be right
<alecu> in both bugs the system had 2.6 installed
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i think it's a packaging problem
<dobey> XS-Python-Version: >= 2.5
<dobey> because previously, we were still supporting 2.5 in that very old version of u1
<ralsina> alecu: also bug #1009598 seems to be a bug in our proposed package
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009598 in u1sync "U1 cannot sync anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009598
<ralsina> and/or dobey ^
<alecu> ralsina, that looks like ubuntuone-storage-protocol was updated, but ubuntuone-client was not.
<ralsina> alecu: ok then, adding a comment
<alecu> since get_ssl_context takes two args in the new version of storage-protocol
<ralsina> alecu: oh but have we uploaded that storage-protcol to proposed?
<alecu> ralsina, the user has the new storage protocol (that takes two args), but has the old u1-client
<alecu> ralsina, so it seems we have uploaded it, yes.
<ralsina> alecu: haha, ok
<dobey> and ugh. api breaks are pain
<dobey> particularly in python
 * dobey hugs compiled languages
<mmcc> dobey, be careful you don't cut yourself on dynamic libraries
 * mmcc waves to LD_PRELOAD
<dobey> mmcc: but dependency-based rebuilds mean the things that depend on it will fail to build :)
<dobey> python doesn't care at all, until that specific api actually gets called by something
<mmcc> true
<ralsina> lunchtime for me
<gatox> ralsina, let me know when you are back, and we can have our 1-1
<mandel> EOD here.. I bloody hate twisted sometimes..
<mandel> I'll catch with you all tom!
<alecu> mandel, lols
<alecu> mandel, bye!
<gatox> mandel, i understand your pain...... jeje bye!
<mmcc> lunch
<dobey> brain overload
<ralsina> gatox: let's say at 3
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<dobey> alecu: btw. there isn't also a patch for ubuntuone-control-panel for the ssl thing is there?
<gatox> ralsina, 1-1 irc or mumble'
<gatox> ?
<ralsina> gatox: irc
<briancurtin> alecu: here's an installer with your dont-open-console-window branch and the twisted branch - http://ubuntuone.com/1y4nTEL7pEcRJ8TgOg3MqW
<alecu> briancurtin, awesome, I'll test it right away.
 * briancurtin lunch
<alecu> kinder run!
<ralsina> we seem to still have a bunch of lucid users
<dobey> yes we do :-/
<dobey> ralsina: are all the bugs coming in for lucid you're referencing with that comment, the python 2.5 issue?
<dobey> ralsina: the fix for it was just uploaded to lucid-security, so those should go away soon
<ralsina> dobey: they are all from the post-install script and they all look the same
<ralsina> dobey: also, should we create distros for windows/mac?
<ralsina> dobey: for bugs like 984964 where we have it fixed on ubuntu, but not on windows/mac
<dobey> ralsina: i have been wanting to do that, and also for our PPAs, but haven't got round to it
<ralsina> dobey: it's ok, not a priority
<dobey> i want it. but i think the way lp works wrt distros also makes it a bit weird to do
<alecu> briancurtin, the installer is working perfectly. I'm testing it on a vm than can only reach the internet via proxies, and it connected properly, and did not open the dreaded console window.
<briancurtin> alecu: awesome. is that twisted branch something that will make it into a release, or is that something we'll need to start including in all of our windows releases?
<briancurtin> s/into a release/into a twisted release/
<alecu> briancurtin, I'm proposing it for twisted, but I'm not sure if they are going to like the patch as is.
<gatox> alecu, the problem with the missing event..... was in the algorithm of the lib that try to detect the file changes using stat...... i'm fixing that...... just to let you know
<alecu> gatox, in what file/function was it?
<gatox> alecu, fsevents.py > FileEventCallback > __call__
<alecu> gatox, I've opened that file. So... what was the bug?
<ralsina> dobey: we can use some of the weird ones as codenames, like, say, make Elbuntu mean windows ;-)
<dobey> let's not do that
<ralsina> dobey: yes, was a joke, will not do
<ralsina> unless you also meant let's not do elbuntu, which I also agree with
<gatox> alecu, i'm still debugging to see how it fix it properly..... but the event is reaching that method correctly, the problem is that there is some conflict in the snapshot of the folder, and it gets confuse adding the new file to the snapshot, and then using it to compare a modify event, which it shouldn't because it shouldn't be in the snapshot, and because the stat is the saame, the modifications is rejected, and the file is discarded so the
<gatox>  create event is not created in the next for-loop
<gatox> alecu, i think i almost have it
<dobey> ok, i need to go now. have an appointment. may do a little more later tonight. later everyone
<gatox> alecu, ahhh the problem seems to be in the "snapshot" function...
<gatox> in the first exxeccution, that  modifies the snapshots var with some data that i shouldn't
<alecu> gatox, I'm not following, but don't worry, go ahead, and then you can tell me later :-)
<gatox> alecu, ok.... i'm looking at 2 possible solutions.... i'm going to try it and then i can explain what happend
<gatox> ok..... eod for me..... and i need a rest from this before start testing the same things again :P
<gatox> see you tomorrow people!
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, bye o/
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> bye people!
<briancurtin> bye ralsina, also a late bye to gatox
<mmcc> so it looks like 100 stack frames isn't enough to print to see what executable is printing this Qt warning
 * mmcc goes back to editing my private copy of  dtruss
<mmcc> 122 stack frames is the correct answer
<alecu> briancurtin, when you have a few minutes, let's think how we can make jenkins use the patched twisted.
<alecu> briancurtin, if you have any idea, please add it to the comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-windows-installer/tunnel-use-console/+merge/108279
<alecu> and this is an EOD for me!
<briancurtin> alecu: what i did on my machine was just manually apply the change to the twisted we have within buildout. i'll think about a better way
<alecu> briancurtin, great, thanks.
<alecu> briancurtin, I think we should not approve that branch till we have jenkins building with the patched twisted
<alecu> ok, EOD for me.
<alecu> bye all!
<mmcc> my god, I think I have to build a custom Qt
<mmcc> which I'll do tonight and let it run over night. For reference, I'm hitting Qt bug #24541: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-24541
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 12893 in Baltix "duplicate for #24541 Shouldn't put .Trash-$USER on removable devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12893
<mmcc> heh.
<mmcc> the problem is that the ubuntu-sso-login executable doesn't read its qt.conf even when we put it in the right place, because QTCore QLibraryInfo won't look for it there on OSX unless the app instance has been created.
<mmcc> the bug suggests a patch to always look for qt.conf in the app wrapper, which looks like it'll work.
<mmcc> I think we might be able to work around it if we create the QCoreApplication instance early enough, but I don't yet know enough about Qt to know if that'd cause problems, or even how to do it
#ubuntuone 2012-06-07
<lgc> Hi, I'm new to 12.04 and am struggling with Ubuntu One. I wonder if I can just sync just a few folders already in my cloud.
<lgc> Hi. Is anyone awake here?
<Jester86_Mobile> hey, has anyone had files go missing lately?
<Jester86_Mobile> my account seems to have deleted some files 13 hrs ago
<Jester86_Mobile> ... 13 hrs ago I was at work.
<beuno> Jester86_Mobile, no, no known such issues
<Jester86_Mobile> beuno, i'm wondering if one of my machines didn't do a reboot .. i had had my main desktop not running ubuntuone for a while
<Jester86_Mobile> if it rebooted, started ubuntu one and ubuntu one screwed up.. perhaps it was trying to sync the server to my PCs dir ?
<beuno> Jester86_Mobile, yeah, not sure. Support can help you recover those files if needed
<beuno> maybe tose files were gone from one of the computers
<beuno> so U1 assumed you had deleted them and that propagatd
<Jester86_Mobile> well its my arduino library that I keep on ubuntu one
<Jester86_Mobile> .. so all of my machines work off the same library
<Jester86_Mobile> I believe I deleted the library on that machine then stopped the sync from that machine
<beuno> right, so that probably propagated to the server and other machines
<Jester86_Mobile> i was trying to replace the library entirely but that machine was connected via crappy wireless so I stopped the sync and uploaded the new lib from a hardwired machine
<Jester86_Mobile> i'd think it'd see the newest lib as being the newest and not continue what the other machine had started doing though
<Jester86_Mobile> but regardless, if theres any easy way to restore these files i'm all ears
<beuno> Jester86_Mobile, well, I'm not a support person but I can try. What's your email address?
<Jester86_Mobile> jesse.klaus@gmail.com
<Jester86_Mobile> why is restore not an easy feature to access?
<beuno> Jester86_Mobile, I can't see your files or any information, I can just do a blanket "restore deleted files"
<beuno> which will go into a new folder
<Jester86_Mobile> even dropbox allows for easy restoring
<beuno> is that ok?
<Jester86_Mobile> sure
<beuno> yes, yes, we're working on allowing you to restore them yourself  :)
<Jester86_Mobile> that would be terrific ;)
<Jester86_Mobile> so when my machines decide to run a muck i can fix it lol
<beuno> Jester86_Mobile, ok, pressed the button and it said success
<beuno> you should see a folder
<beuno> if I learnt from watching support properly  :)
<Jester86_Mobile> lol
<Jester86_Mobile> well we'll see what happens
<Jester86_Mobile> how long do you think it will take?
<beuno> Jester86_Mobile, should be there already
<Jester86_Mobile> hmm
<Jester86_Mobile> no dice
<beuno> under ~/Ubuntu One, I'd guess
<Jester86_Mobile> wait
<Jester86_Mobile> hmm
<beuno> "hmm" is rarely good!
<Jester86_Mobile> it has it on the web but not pushed down to my
<beuno> ah, maybe the client is disconnected?
<Jester86_Mobile> thats what i'm looking into again
<Jester86_Mobile> just disconnected and reconnecting... its taking a while so i'm thinking it did screw up in some fashion
<Jester86_Mobile> I'm just glad it didn't delete my sketchpad lol
<beuno> Jester86_Mobile, alright, I'll let the client do its work then, your files are there so it's just a matter of getting to them
<beuno> going to call it a day then
<Jester86_Mobile> i wrote a program last night to track the sun .. for a solar panel
<Jester86_Mobile> didn't want to lose that lol
<beuno> Jester86_Mobile, if you have any more issues, just contact support through the website, they'll help you with anything you need
<Jester86_Mobile> alright man, thanks for your help
<beuno> o/
<Jester86_Mobile> alright
<Jester86_Mobile> thank you very much sir
<Jester86_Mobile> or miss lol
<Jester86_Mobile> Is there anyway to lock a folder to not allow changes.. essentially a read-only sync?
<Jester86_Mobile> something you just manually deactivate
<karni> Jester86_Mobile: I don't think there's a way. And beun'o is a guy, a really awesome developer.
<karni> Now, I'm calling it a day, too.
<karni> Night all o/
<Jester86_Mobile> lol
<Jester86_Mobile> i thought he was, just wanted to verify
<karni> There you have it :)
<Jester86_Mobile> seems like it loaded my old libs though
<karni> I'm sorry, my brain's fried for today (or yesterday, almost 4AM here), I wouldn't be of much help.
 * karni disappears
<Jester86_Mobile> alright - but is there anyway for me to get the file back that were deleted as of 8am today?
<Jester86_Mobile> you don't have to - I just want to know if there is a way
<karni> Okey, I was just leaving. Basically, there is a way to recover files. If you need that, please contact our support via the website, or hang out here tomorrow or the day after, and ping ry'e or joshuahoove'r (without the ' , they're not here now anyway).
 * karni disappears for real
<Jester86_Mobile> ok
<Jester86_Mobile> thanks
<mmcc> hey neato, side effect of debug print fixes bug! My favorite!
<rmcbride> heh. Side effects of debug print might squash the behavior, but it doesn't really fix. I think of bugs that are fixed by debug prints as a sub-classification of Heisenbugs
<rmcbride> still, sometimes that's enought to help find the root of it
 * rmcbride should be in bed an hour ago. good night
<freddy__> hi - I'm new here. I have problems with my ubuntuOne install. Trying to sync 5GB of data. u1sdtool --current-transfers gives me this:
<freddy__> pastebin.com/V3Aj3BwZ
<freddy__> and then it hangs ...
<freddy__> My nautilus also hangs a lot ...
<freddy__> I think I will try to ask in the #ubuntu channel
<mandel> morning all!
<rye> mandel: morning
<mandel> rye, hello :)
<rye> mandel: we seem to be getting a lot of package installation bug reports, such as bug #1009891 - do you happen to know anything about that?
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1009891 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009891). The error has been logged
 * mandel looking
<mandel> rye, which OS version, N? or is it N just in that bug report?
<mandel> oh, no sorry, there is this: UpgradeStatus: Upgraded to precise on 2012-06-06 (0 days ago)
<mandel> rye, do you have something more than the comment you gave?
<rye> In the File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ubuntuone/utils/curllib.py", line 134
<rye> except pycurl.error as e:
<rye> and i guess i saw this
<rye> mandel: nevermind, let me dig more
<JamesTait> Happy $TODAY, all!
<mandel> rye, alecu and ralsina where talking about that, or code should be installed in python2.6 and not python2.5 which does not support that syntax (Exception as e)
<rye> +    except pycurl.error as e:
<rye> +        raise HTTPError(request.url, e[0], curl.errstr())
<rye> +    else:
<mandel> rye, although in theory the oldest python we support is 2.6 we know there are users that install 2.5 to work with google appengine
<rye> yes, that's the same "syntax from the future"
<mandel> rye, exactly, and a package with that syntax should be in "/usr/lib/python2.6/ and not /usr/lib/python2.5/
<mandel> rye, does the info help?
<rye> mandel: yep, looking into latest reports now to duplicate properly
<mandel> rye, cool, let me know if I can help.. I think there must be a dependency no interacting well with the fact that there is a 2.6 and a 2.5 in the same system
<rye> aha, for lucid fix is bug #1009573
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009573 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "package python-ubuntuone-client 1.2.2-0ubuntu2.2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009573
<rye> mandel: moar questions - https://pastebin.canonical.com/67625/ - ActivationTimeoutError - what does this mean - which process failed to start in time?
<rye> the only thing that sso says is 2012-06-05 18:19:38,068:68.0000782013 - ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient.qtnetwork - INFO - Querying OS for proxy.
<mandel> rye, yes, so the way it works is that the tcpactivation tries to check a number of times if the process it wanted to start did indeed start
<mandel> rye, if after that number it did not, we get that error
<mandel> the definition of the number of times and the delay between checks is in ubuntu_sso/utils/tcpactivation.py
<mandel> rye, that is on windows, right?
<rye> mandel: yep
<mandel> rye, so yes, the process did not start for some reason.. is a work around to the fact that we do not have dbus to start things :(
<rye> mandel: can "Querying OS for proxy" in sso hang?
<rye> also, my yesterday tweet should have had this in it - http://files.lappyfamily.net/flood.jpg - Euro2012 - Kyiv welcomes you. I am just scared about what people are going to experience here
<mandel> rye, it could but that is very very strange..
<mandel> rye, is it raining that bad over there?
<rye> mandel: due to high number of buildings and outdated/broken infrastructure of draining system (and it was built around 1992) we had enormous amount of water. subway station entrances were flooded, parking lots, you can search youtube for kiev 2012-06-06 and see those. For some reason rain is thought as of exception here
<mandel> rye, lol.. in mallorca we once tried to have a subway it also looked like that :P
<rye> mandel: the other thing is that people continue to get into water even though there is electricity still up and running
<mandel> rye, now that is dangerous!
<rye> okay, i suspect another thunderstorm to happen now...
<gatox> good morning!
<rye> anybody had issues installing lucid in lxc on precise?
<mandel> gatox, hola!
<mandel> gatox, I hate dirty reactors, I hate twisted ;)
<gatox> mandel, jejeje i hate twisted too.... but basically because my interaction with twisted was always fixing stuff
<gatox> mandel, i'm starting to review your second branch now, before going into macfsevents again
<mandel> gatox, yeah.. I don't know why the fuck in mac is not working..
<gatox> mandel, i read your twit......
<mandel> gatox, the connectionLost does not get called, wtf!
<Tm_T> language...
<mandel> frustration
<gatox> releasing frustration :P
<Tm_T> it's still not respectful toward others, you can release frustration in private (:
<mandel> gatox, http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/12.0.0/api/twisted.conch.insults.insults.html
<mandel> gatox, and yes, conch is concha and insults, well insults :P
<gatox> mandel, it seems that is a module to not mess around jeje
<mandel> gatox, http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#WhyisntmyconnectionLostmethodcalled
<mandel> gatox, sometimes I want to kill myself when working around twisted issues..
<gatox> mandel, the platform specific thingy was screwing your tests?
<mandel> gatox, very possible, making the call for connectionLost not happen in certain cases and therefore making the test wait for ever on mac os x
<mandel> gatox, which means that I have to fix devtools to ensure that we if we wait to long we are ok to continued, yet timeouts cannot be added to the main loop because then we will have a dirty reactor issues
<gatox> mandel, :S
<mandel> gatox, so I'm running the tests with --loop=100 and sometimes passes the 2500 times other gets stuck waiting for the connectionLost method to be called.. I think I'm going to cry
<mandel> well.. at least I found the error
<gatox> mandel, timing issues..... always the worst kind!
<mandel> gatox, the problem is mainly, I cannot trust the os to call the connectionLost and therefore I need to use a timeout, the problem is that if you do TestCase.addlCleanup(func) and func never ends all tests are blocked because TestCase.timeout is only used for the tests and not the cleanups
 * mandel smells a good post somewhere there..
<gatox> mandel, i decided to start doing posts about my frustration with some ninja's bugs :P
<mandel> gatox, it is a great exercise, lets you think carefully about the problem, improves communication skills and smarter people read them and correct you
<mandel> gatox, I had glyph (twisted creator) sending me an email about the show() dialog + qtreactor :)
<gatox> mandel, wow... cool!
<mandel> gatox, is good to be in planet python  just for that :)
<alecu> hellhole, all!
<gatox> alecu, hai
<gatox> mandel, ping..... let me know when you are back
<ralsina> good morning, was on a call forgot to say hi
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<dobey> oi
<mandel> gatox, popey
<mandel> popey, sorry
<mandel> gatox, pong :P
<gatox> jajajaa
<dobey> alecu: any reason you didn't start with trunk, rather than stable-4-0 for the validate-ssl-cert branch?
<gatox> mandel, i'm having some problems trying to run the python tests of your branch :S
<alecu> dobey, no reason
<mandel> dobey, alecu do you have a few mins to talk about an issue in ubuntuone-dev-tools + mac os x?
<alecu> mandel, sure
<mandel> gatox, which branch?
<dobey> mandel: what's up?
<mandel> alecu, dobey, so the issue is the following, according to the twisted FAQ http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#WhyisntmyconnectionLostmethodcalled
<gatox> mandel, "improve python client"....... are you using the system configured with the buildout to run these tests?
<mandel> alecu, dobey connectionLost is not guaranteed to be called, in the clean_up of the servers we are expecting a deferred to be called when the connectionLost method in the server is executed
<mandel> alecu, dobey, we are seeing cases in which that connectionLost method is never called, and because the execution is in a cleanup call all tests are blocked (the timeout of the testcase does not affect functions added as cleanups)
<dobey> mandel: this seems like a general problem, not an osx issue
<alecu> mandel, you say "in the cleanup of the servers" <- what servers?
<mandel> gatox, I'm just using utrial in my path and normal python
<dobey> alecu: ServerTestCase i presume
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhh i think i know where the problem is..... you are using "u1lint"..... and with the env setup.... you should be using it as "$u1lint"
<mandel> alecu, this guy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-dev-tools/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/devtools/testcases/txsocketserver.py#L154
<gatox> that allows the env to find the proper u1lint
<mandel> dobey, exactly
<mandel> gatox, oh.. what is the diff between $u1lint and using u1lint?
<mandel> alecu, dobey, so, while we have not seen that happening much in win or linux, it seems is 'quite' possible in mac os x.. I wonder if you have an idea on how to work around the problem
<alecu> mandel, first, let's discuss the FAQ you posted above.
<gatox> mandel, actually i don't know if the right thing to do will be: "python $u1lint", the difference is executing just: u1lint tries to find the dependencies in the system, not in the buildout folder
<dobey> mandel: fix the code to not depend on connectionLost happening?
<alecu> mandel, it should not affect us, because we are "closing actively", not waiting for a "tcp timeout close".
<gatox> mandel, so i'm having some import issues, but if i open a python console and import that, it's ok
<alecu> mandel, so, we will *always* get the connectionLost.
<mandel> alecu, but we are not..
<alecu> mandel, we won't have the case described in the FAQ at all.
<alecu> mandel, anyway, it's not the case that's being described in the FAQ.
<mandel> alecu, ok, nevertheless, connectionLost is not called which makes the cleanup to hang there..
<alecu> mandel, ok, but it's a different issue.
<alecu> mandel, so, is this only happening on osx with Unix Domain Sockets?
<mandel> alecu, and tcp sockets too
<alecu> mandel, but only on osx, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes, only on os x AFAIK
<alecu> mandel, are any of the twisted tests failing like this on osx?
<mandel> alecu, I have not seen this happening in any other os (running same tests and same u1devtools)
<mandel> alecu, I have not ran the twisted tests. let me take a look
<alecu> mandel, I mean, the tests for the twisted trunk.
<alecu> mandel, if the twisted tests are running, then we have to use the same "cleanup" method that they do.
<alecu> mandel, if they fail... then there's something more serious.
<mandel> alecu, let me run them then :)
<gatox> alecu, it seems i fix macfsevents :D
<alecu> gatox, branch or it didn't happen!
<gatox> alecu, jeje ok... uploading the branch
<gatox> alecu, and i didn't add any wait condition
<gatox> need to add
<alecu> awesome!
<ralsina> alecu: quick IRC 1-1 ?
<alecu> ralsina, sure!
<gatox> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents
<alecu> gatox, I'm on my 1-1, I'll review it laters
<gatox> alecu, ack
 * gatox go back to tests
<mandel> alecu, tests pass with a number of skips.. I'm looking closer at them
<alecu> mandel, twisted tests, right_
<alecu> ?
<alecu> gatox, if you only push the modified branch there's no sane way to see the diff!
<alecu> gatox, perhaps you can make two commits (before and after your changes) and repush?
<gatox> alecu, ok..... although the change is really simple
<gatox> alecu, can i show you the diff?
<alecu> gatox, sure!
<mandel> alecu, yes
<gatox> alecu, the diff is not working.... i'm going to upload the code in 2 steps
<gatox> alecu, now you can see the original file in revision1, and the modification in revision2: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents/files
<mmcc> morning folks
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<elopio> mandel: please remember to send me the proxy stuff.
<gatox> alecu, sorry, i mean this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-fsevents
<gatox> alecu, ohhhh wrong paste again...... right one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents
<mandel> elopio, true, let me finish some tests and I'll write the email
<elopio> mandel: sure. Thanks.
<mandel> alecu, tests from twisted in trunk seem not to have that problem, yet I need to take a closer looks because I think they sometimes leave the rector dirty and don't fail
 * mandel just got a grey screen of death in the mac
<alecu> mandel, awesome!
<alecu> mandel, with the pretty text in many languages?
<alecu> mandel, is there any mach setting to make it blue? /me wants
<mmcc> I have a PyQt / SIP puzzle for anyone who's interested...
<mandel> alecu, haha I got the many langs but I have no idea to change it to blue
<mandel> alecu, I'm asking about the error in #twisted maybe someone have seen the error before
<mmcc> if you call PyQt4.QtGui.QApplication(sys.argv) and ignore the return value, what happens to the C++ QApplication?
<mandel> mmcc, get collected and bad things happen
<mmcc> mandel, so it would seem
<mandel> mmcc, best is to keep a ref so that the gc does not take it away
<mandel> mmcc, I have had that problem before :)
<mmcc> one of those bad things is that Qt no longer looks in the app wrapper for a qt.conf, thus using the default plugin path and loading the wrong plugin
<mmcc> s
<gatox> also (i don't know mixing the qtreactor and twisted), but the common use is to bind: sys.exit(app.exec_())
<briancurtin> are we doing mumble or sticking with irc?
<gatox> ralsina, team meating?
<ralsina> yes, meeting
<ralsina> I'll be there in 1'
<mmcc> team meating makes me hungry for BBQ
<briancurtin> its never too early for bbq
<joshuahoover> i'm joining a bit late...sorry
<alecu> mumble!
<alecu> dobey, mandel, thisfred, joshuahoover, mmcc: mumble!
<dobey> fdafdmk
<ralsina> MANDEL!
<mandel> ralsina, is thrusday? sorry going
<ralsina> mmcc: I think *maybe* you can set the environment variable QTDIR or QTDIRS for that
<ralsina> mmcc: http://www.os2world.com/forum/index.php?topic=3809.30
<joshuahoover> alecu, ralsina: sorry, running late...on another call
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ack
<mandel> alecu, so at twisted they told me not to make network connections in tests... fuuuu
<dobey> mmcc: maybe you should do a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-dispatcher-tests/+merge/107766
<mandel> please
<mandel> dobey, abstain?
<dobey> mandel: i can't run the tests or anything :)
<mandel> dobey, yes, I agree :)
<mmcc> mandel, dobey, I can't compile it on 10.6
<mandel> dobey, as I understand the abstain..
<mandel> mmcc, code review is ok, gatox ran the tests
<mandel> mmcc, we can ask alecu to run them
<mmcc> mandel: ok
<dobey> ok. then alecu or ralsina can run the tests i guess
<mandel> dobey, I'll set up a machine (macmini) in a fix ip, when done I'll send you a user and a stupid password so that you can do it too
<alecu> mandel, exactly who said "no net connections on tests"?
<alecu> mandel, there are lots of network connections in twisted's tests.
<alecu> mandel, grep for connectSSL and connectTCP in the twisted codebase, and see for yourself.
<mandel> alecu, quote: <dash> mandel: so my initial advice is to stub out the clientFromString bits and don't make actual network connections in your test
 * alecu joins #twisted
<mandel> alecu, and yes, I know there are lots..
<mandel> alecu, dash is => http://washort.twistedmatrix.com/
<mandel> alecu, so I have changed the tests and the error does not happen that often (1-10) but I still want to know why that connectionLost method is not called (me reading twisted source)
<alecu> mandel, I hope I'm not popping any happy balloon, but "1 out of 10" is not good enough for tests either.
<mandel> alecu, you are not :)
<mandel> alecu, yet it is an improvement over nearly all the time..
<dobey> ok, i need to get lunch. bbiab
 * gatox lunch
<alecu> mandel, right :-)
<mandel> alecu, are you close to the mac? (running OS X)
<alecu> mandel, what I meant is that if a test works "9 out of 10" we will still have to skip it.
<alecu> mandel, yes
<alecu> mandel, one quick flick of the mouse downwards and synergy controls the mac.
<mandel> alecu, try running the tests for lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tcp-activation
<mandel> alecu, if you pass -loop=10 they'll be ran 10 times
<mandel> alecu, if it does get stuck it means that the server protocol on connectionLost deferred was not called and is waiting for it
<mandel> alecu, did it happen to you? (blocked tests)
<alecu> mandel, I've tried both branching it, and merging it over trunk, but I always get "no module named gobject"
<alecu> mandel, I might need a newer u1-devtools, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes, its trying to use gi as the default reactor
<mandel> alecu, the new u1devtools chooses the correct one (or simply do --reactor=qt4)
<mandel> alecu, actually, do reactor=qt4 because it tests the qt ui
<alecu> mandel, brb
<mmcc> mandel, I just ran tests on that branch and got two reactor unclean errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028846/
<mmcc>  
<mmcc> and a spelling error :)
<mandel> mmcc, which version of u1devtools?
<mandel> mmcc, try with trunk, please :)
<mmcc> trunk, ok. I was using   parent branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/darwin-unix/
<mandel> mmcc, I guessed so.. I have been fighting this problems for way too long hehe
<lgc> Hi.
<lgc> Can origin and destination be different on different computers?
<mmcc> mandel, against trunk your fix-tcp-activation branch passes the tests for me
<ralsina> mmcc: http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/advice-animals-memes-animal-memes-evil-cows-sounded-like-a-good-idea.jpg
<mandel> mmcc, can you run them a couple of times.. one must fail at some point (/me going crazy)
<ralsina> And with that, lunch time for me!
<mmcc> mandel, ok. is there a repeat flag somewhere?
<mandel> mmcc, for trial you can do --loop=100 for example
<mandel> mmcc, u1trial I mean
<mmcc> mandel ok, looping 100 for your sanity
<mandel> thx
<lgc> How can I get an answer here?
<mandel> lgc, rye can give you hand
<lgc> Thanks, mandel.
<lgc> rye, can origin and destination be different on different machines?
<ralsina> lgc: Sorry, origin and destination of what?
<rye> lgc: i am not sure I understood your question but if you refer to UDF then yes, it is possible to mount only certain UDFs on different machines. Main Ubuntu One folder will be always synchronized on all computers.
<mmcc> mandel, test_is_already_running hung for me the first time now
<mandel> mmcc, exactly, for some reason connectionLost is not called sometimes..
 * mandel wonders if it is due to the null protocol...
<lgc> ralsina, if files. Say, on machine A, with Windows, .../My Documents/Ubuntu One, and on machine B, with Ubuntu, ... /home/johndoe/Desktop/Ubuntu One, for example.
<ralsina> lgc: no, sorry
<ralsina> The Ubuntu One folder is always on the user's home dir
<lgc> rye_, pardon me, but do you mean by UDF?
<ralsina> lgc: we have a feature in our roadmap about making the location  folders configurable, but it's not going to be done soon
<lgc> rye_, I mean "what do you mean".
<lgc> ralsina, I see. Is it in the roadmap the prospect of deleting the space within "Ubuntu One"? It is a pain for command line users.
<ralsina> lgc: no
<ralsina> lgc: and why is it a pain? Ub<tab> adds the quotes and everything.
<lgc> double whammy.
<lgc> It doesn't always work.
<mmcc> ralsina: does the windows command shell do smart complete? maybe that's the reason lgc wants a different folder name on windows?
<ralsina> lgc: sorry, but no, we are not planning on removing it by default, although as a side effect of the feature we *are* planning, it may become possible
<ralsina> mmcc: it round-robins
<mmcc> ah, ok then
<ralsina> mmcc: So it may be Ub<tab><tab><tab><tab> or something :-)
<lgc> If you do a scp, for example, you need to take doble care of the blank space.
<lgc> mmcc, no, I don't use command line on Windows.
<rye_> lgc: UDF - user defined folder
<ralsina> lgc, yes, agreed it's not as nice as it could be
<mmcc> lgc, would a symlink with no spaces be a reasonable workaround?
<ralsina> lgc: but we can't change it yet
<lgc> mmcc, it's not the best thing.
<ralsina> lgc: you may want to vote on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/581050
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 581050 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One Directories Are Hard Coded" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<lgc> ralsina, you bet.
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, pong?
<ralsina> and now really, lunch
<lgc> ralsina, thanks for the link. I posted my opinion there. On the other hand, I wonder why I get the "file sync is up to date" checkmark but at the same time the Ubuntu One folders appears as if its syncing.
<mandel> ok, I'm going crazy debugging within twisted.. I'm off to take the dog for a walk, see you all tom!
<mmcc> ok mandel, byw
<gatox> mandel, bye
<gatox> mandel, enjoy while the dog walks you :P
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> evil allergies
<dobey> ralsina: it's possible to rename it now
<dobey> ralsina: we just don't document it, because it's a pain to support
<mandel> I think I've found the bastard.. but I really need to walk the dog :(
<mandel> adios..
<alecu> gatox, ping
<gatox> alecu, pong
<alecu> gatox, I'm taking a look at the branch you uploaded
<alecu> gatox, I'm very curious about "PATH_SNAPSHOT.pop(path)"
<gatox> alecu, yes, i need to add a better check there
<alecu> gatox, is PATH_SNAPSHOT supposed to be a constant?
<alecu> gatox, why is it being modified then?
<gatox> alecu, no, it wasn't suppose to be a constant.... maybe i should name it path_snapshot...... it was to store the different snapshots that all the instances of FileEventCallback will use
<gatox> for the case when we want the data of the folder before the thread reach there
<gatox> alecu, if you want, we can have a quick mumble about that, and i can explain you the problem and why this sollution
<alecu> gatox, ok, but let's do it in 30 mins, ok?
<gatox> alecu, ack!
<gatox> alecu, let me know when you are free
<mmcc> briancurtin, ralsina quick review for you guys: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1010102/+merge/109193
<briancurtin> mmcc: will do
<mmcc> kind of sad I missed number 1010101 for my bug
<mmcc> ok, leaving for lunch now...
<ralsina> mmcc: got it
<ralsina> mmcc: aquarius got bin(93) early today
<ralsina> mmcc, briancurtin: approved and globally approved for being trivial
<ralsina> mmcc: now, I will do the triaging or this bug, ater dobey sends his presentation you will have to do it ;-)
<dobey> my brain is in shambles at the moment.
<ralsina> dobey: I am not rushing you
<ralsina> dobey: take a break?
<dobey> it's not so much a shambles of exhaustion, but more of surprise
<ralsina> dobey: ok, I'll bite. Surprise?
 * ralsina held for 5 whole minutes there
<aquarius> ralsina ping
<ralsina> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> ralsina, my mate from earlier? the one who logged out? He now has a ROOT_MISMATCH :)
<aquarius> should he fix it by u1sdtool -q; rm -rf ~/.ubuntuone; u1sdtool -c ?
<ralsina> aquarius: let me find the URL
<aquarius> ralsina, https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-does-the-root_mismatch-error-mean/
<aquarius> is WRONG
<aquarius> step 1 is: just sign out and sign in again :)
<aquarius> which does not work :)
<aquarius> ralsina, and the rest of it just suggests backing up the folders.. but not deleting .ubuntuone
<aquarius> I would have thought that deleitn g.ubuntuone would be the best because then it's like the machine is fresh
<ralsina> aquarius: checking...
<ralsina> aquarius: the solution there assumes the problem is solved by logging in with the correct user
<aquarius> ralsina, indeed
<dobey> aquarius: it's not .ubuntuone. it's ~/.local/share/ubuntuone
<ralsina> aquarius: your friend logged in first with the wrong one, which is more unusual ;-)
<ralsina> http://askubuntu.com/questions/31940/root-mismatch-error-after-following-faq-directions
<ralsina> aquarius:
<ralsina> ^
<aquarius> ralsina, heh
<elopio> mandel! don't leave :(
 * aquarius reads
<dobey> elopio: i think he left a while ago :P
<elopio> dobey: yes, I was just making a dramatic cry.
<ralsina> elopio: now you run alongside his train, with a white handkerchief in your hand!
<elopio> and he will return in 20 years just to find that I died leaving a son that has his eyes.
<aquarius> ralsina, that looks useful, thanks! joshuahoover should update the faq, perhaps?
<ralsina> aquarius, joshuahoover: maybe!
<ralsina> elopio: awwwwww snif!
<elopio> aquarius: I can edit the FAQ. What do you want me to change?
<aquarius> elopio, https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-does-the-root_mismatch-error-mean/ is updated by http://askubuntu.com/questions/31940/root-mismatch-error-after-following-faq-directions which rye did, I think
<ralsina> elopio: the ROOT_MISMTCH error has 2 solutions really,
<ralsina> elopio: one case is, you logged with user A, then with user B, and want to go back to user A
<ralsina> elopio: that one is covered in the FAQ
<ralsina> elopio: the other case is, you logged with user A, it works, but you really want user B
<ralsina> elopio: that one is described in askubuntu
<elopio> ralsina: in askubuntu rye says rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon
<elopio> that's also on the FAQ.
<ralsina> elopio: yes
<ralsina> elopio: really?
<ralsina> and yes it is
<elopio> I'm looking at it on Option Two
<elopio> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-does-the-root_mismatch-error-mean/
<ralsina> aquarius: READ THE WHOLE PAGE ;-)
<ralsina> And so should I
<aquarius> ralsina, ya, but option 1 is recommended, and doesn't work, and option 2 days to back everything up but not to delete your .ubuntuone folder
<elopio> aquarius: you owe me 1 minute of my life. It was going to be the greatest minute.
<aquarius> I do.
<ralsina> aquarius: it does delete the correct folder
<aquarius> ah, just the syncdaemon folder?
<aquarius> why do we need to back up all the files?
<ralsina> aquarius: yes, just the sd metadata needs to be deleted
<elopio> rye never mentions to delete .ubuntuone.
<ralsina> aquarius: plus this way you steal all the other account's MP3s
<rye_> elopio: .ubuntuone is in UDF of purchased music, it's not a very special folder
<elopio> what we should add is why option one sometimes is not the right thing to do.
<ralsina> elopio: right. Option 1 is if you want to go back to the 1st account, Option 2 is for when you want the 2nd account to work
<ralsina> neither one should be recommended over the other in principle
<rye_> ralsina: why such a spike in ROOT_MISMATCH-related activity?
<elopio> ralsina: ok, I'll add that.
<rick_h> I want to file a bug about the U1 sharing folder email, any hints on which project I should be selecting?
<ralsina> rye_: aquarius has friends!
<rick_h> infrastructure perhaps?
<elopio> rye_: I overheard something about duplicated accounts due to the ubuntu pay stuff.
<elopio> might be related. joshuahoover should know.
<ralsina> rick_h: for the email itself, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers
<rick_h> ralsina: ty
<joshuahoover> elopio: duplicate accounts was related to a bug rye found and it's fixed now...though we still need help fixing the duplicate accounts
<rye_> elopio: bug #1004009
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1004009 could not be found
<rye_> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/1005819
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1005819 in Ubuntu One Servers "Merge duplicate accounts created by bug 1004009" [Critical,Confirmed]
<elopio> joshuahoover: you are here. I updated the faq, I hope you don't mind :)
<joshuahoover> elopio: which one, the root_mismatch?
<elopio> joshuahoover: yes. https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-does-the-root_mismatch-error-mean/
<joshuahoover> elopio: yeah, i hate the formatting on that one...very confusing
<elopio> joshuahoover: and the windows stuff is missing the \
<elopio> what's that format? markdown?
<joshuahoover> elopio: right
<rick_h> ralsina: and for the U1 files web UI? Same?
<ralsina> rick_h: yes
<elopio> ok, now the backslashes are escaped.
<gatox> alecu, do you want to mumble?? i'm convinced about the solution, but maybe you don't :P
<alecu> gatox, uh, I forgot about your mumble. I must leave now to kinder, let's do it first thing tomorrow.
<gatox> alecu, ok, no problem..... i'm moving to fix another tests..... because i need to ask mandel something for the remaining test inside test_filesystem_notifications
<briancurtin> elopio: so i think i have everything built and in the right places...what's something i can actually do on u1cp or in the visualizer to know that this actually works?
<briancurtin> like, before i wasn't able to get the visualizer to connect or anything, but after putting the plugin in the pyqt packages then starting up u1cp -testability...the visualizer started without issue, so i think its ready to run
<elopio> briancurtin: the visualizer has a recording utility. You can click things and then reproduce them.
<briancurtin> elopio: hm, the record menu is grayed out
<elopio> briancurtin: but if you can see the tree of objects from the control panel on the visualizer, that's should be enough to check it works.
<briancurtin> hm, i dont see that
<elopio> briancurtin: let me send you the screenshot from what we should see.
<elopio> briancurtin: http://ubuntuone.com/3sVbFw0mPiESbMuNzk2XP9
<briancurtin> elopio: do you start u1cp on your own, or do you start it from within the visualizer?
<elopio> briancurtin: I start it from the control panel.
<elopio> osrry
<elopio> ahhh, I need a little break, jaja.
<elopio> briancurtin: I start it from the terminal
<elopio> ubuntuone-control-panel-qt -testability
<elopio> then, on the visualizer I hit refresh.
<elopio> you need the qttasserver running before starting the control panel.
<briancurtin> i've tried the same way and it doesnt seem to be showing up in the visualizer
<elopio> briancurtin: have you started the sample calculator?
<briancurtin> i cant figure out how to get it compiled for windows
<elopio> that should definitely appear on the visualizer. Then, our control panel should work just as that calculator.
<elopio> but I just know what should happen. I don't know how to do that, sorry.
<briancurtin> i'll try again to find out how to build that, then see if it works in there
<elopio> ok, thanks.
<elopio> briancurtin: this is how I compiled everything and had the calculator working:
<elopio> http://projects.developer.nokia.com/Testabilitydriver/wiki/WindowsInstallation#a8b.Alternative2:GetTDriverusinggit
<elopio> just without the checkout, I used the trunk.
<gatox> EOD for me!! bye!!
<gatox> tomorrow i'll be here around the standup time..... doctor appointment in the morning
<briancurtin> elopio: i got calculator built and running yet it doesnt show up. weird. anyway, at least i now have that part...
<elopio> briancurtin: yes, that's weird. That didn't occur to me.
<ralsina> briancurtin, elopio: maybe the plugin is not loading for some reason
<ralsina> briancurtin: is there something that traces files being opened on windows, like strace and dtrace on linux/mac?
<briancurtin> i'm rebuilding everything to ensure it was all built in release mode. maybe something was in debug
<mmcc> I'm planning to push a branch that adds my current setup-mac.py and a couple of template files to ubuntuone-windows-installer - but I don't think I've heard a solid yes that they should go there...
<mmcc> it could really go anywhere
<ralsina> mmcc: <solid>it goes there</solid>
<ralsina> mmcc: we will rename it eventually, so please put it there :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: ok that's pretty solid, but I'd be more comfortable if there was a DTD
<ralsina> <span style="border: 5px solid black">THERE</span>
<mmcc> I'm testing the switch that tells it to use fresh branches, then I'll push it up
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome
<mmcc> then I have a fix for bug 992593, but it's kind of blocked by the test problems that mandel is working on, so I'm waiting on it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 992593 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "SSO backend command on darwin is not correctly provided" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992593
<mmcc> so my plan is to push on control-panel platform support so the main package that setup-mac.py builds actually does something
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome * 2
<mmcc> are there any problems with reordering the test suites in controlpanel's run-tests? I'm adding darwin support and it'd make the script a little cleaner to run the dbus tests first. (fewer ifs)
<dobey> generally no
<mmcc> dobey, you mentioned adding a set -x to run-tests over in dev-tools. would that be useful for eg. tarmac?
<mmcc> also I had to move 'set -e ' below the line that does $(which xvfb-run) or else it just exits quietly when it can't find it
<dobey> well -x prints the commands being run, iirc
<dobey> what happens if it can't find it after moving the set -e below it? does it exit with a useful error?
<mmcc> hmm, on darwin we just ignore it and don't use xvfb.
<mmcc> if it's on linux and can't find xvfb, I should add a useful error...
<dobey> right, we definitely need it on linux
<dobey> does it pop a million windows without it, on osx?
<mmcc> the sso client branch pops a bunch of windows, but it's fast enough that it's a blur.
<mmcc> in control-panel I can't run enough tests yet to see any windows
<mmcc> but all the non-GUI tests pass, once I tell it to use the qt4 reactor instead of the gi reactor when on darwin...
<mmcc> otherwise the webclient tests try to use libsoup
<mmcc> also, I'm aware of no eqivalent to xvfb on OS X.
<dobey> right
<dobey> well, there's xvfb on osx also, but we're not using X on osx, so it's not useful :)
<mmcc> yup. that reminds me, I should switch back to xterm
 * mmcc dislikes Terminal.app, which thinks I might ever want to print my scrollback instead of using meta-P
<mmcc> I mean really, why does it even support printing? Come on, save a tree
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> so dobey, in your opinion, if we don't have xvfb on linux we should abort with an error? I looked at the log for when the test for xvfb was added but it didn't enlighten me as to why it has a default ""
<mmcc> if that makes sense... there's a revision that adds XVFB_CMDLINE="" before the 'which', but of course if the which fails, we're done, so why the default?
<dobey> i don't know that it should error, but we should print something. like do an echo "Runnint tests without xvfb." or something
<dobey> it really shouldn't fail silently
<mmcc> for real
<mmcc> ok, I'll print a warning before we window-bomb with tests
<dobey> oh, there's a default because we have to add an argument to it
<dobey> i guess
<dobey> or we should just alwyas require xvfb on linux, unless an env var is set to not use it or something
<dobey> anyway, i gotta go
<dobey> maybe i can actually get the grass cut today
<dobey> later
<popey> my u1 has been trying to upload a file for days and keeps retrying
<popey> i have now moved that one file out of a synced folder and it still seems to be trying again ☹
<mmcc> popey: :( I think you might have to ping someone directly this time of day... I'm still around but I'm not going to be much help
<mmcc> for those keeping track: control-panel now has 1421 out of 1432 tests passing on macs
<popey> mmcc: I'll ping someone tomorrow ☺
<mmcc> end of my day. see you all tomorrow
<elopio> have a good night mmcc.
#ubuntuone 2012-06-08
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :)
<AlanBell> I am having problems with U1 sync, it is taking days to upload files (a folder of stuff took from Sunday to Tuesday)
<AlanBell> I added a bunch more files yesterday and it is still just starting
<AlanBell> I think it broke inotify as well, tail-f tells me: tail: inotify resources exhausted tail: inotify cannot be used, reverting to polling
<AlanBell> maybe it relates to bug 761578
<AlanBell> fs.inotify.max_user_watches=8192 maybe having more files than that in the directory breaks things
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 761578 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "handle reaching inotify max watches better" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761578
<czajkowski> morning
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> dobey: if I can get a re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/sort-shares/+merge/108594 that has a NEEDSFIXING from you it would be great. Thanks!
<dobey> ralsina: done
<ralsina> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> sigh. launchpad keeps timing out :(
<dobey> ralsina: heh. i wouldn't say we don't have the expertise to do it, but more we don't have good enough reason to do it. ;)
<ralsina> dobey: ever packaged for slackware? I haven't! ;-)
<ralsina> I could package for arch but we are already in extras there
<ralsina> I don't know if I am missing any other interesting distros... ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: slackware is easy. it doesn't have dependency tracking at all :)
<dobey> ralsina: hell, i even wrote a package manager.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> interesting fallback nick
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, do I still own you the https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/sort-shares/+merge/108594 ?
 * catdog is finally getting around to setting up irc on the phone
<ralsina> mandel: nah, it's approved now
<alecu> and by catdog, I mean, /me
<dobey> heh
<dobey> alecu: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/validate-ssl-cert/+merge/109362 ?
<mandel> alecu, I found the reason for the bug! :)
<mandel> alecu, the one related with tcpactivation on mac
<alecu> mandel, awesome!
<alecu> mandel, tell me
<alecu> dobey, sure
<mandel> alecu, the NullProtocol does on connection self.transport.loseConnection() this makes the ServerFactory no to create a protocol (I don't know why in mac happened more often) which means that we are waiting for a deferred to be called by a protocol that was never created
<mandel> alecu, the amount of time wasted on this has been stupid.. but I have a branch that fixes this in the root (u1-dev-tools)
<dobey> alecu: i made a small change to get_ssl_context from your original patch, so we get a better error message when the client breaks if both aren't upgraded simultaneously
<alecu> dobey, nice!
<alecu> dobey, perhaps you've forgotten to add tests/test_context.py ?
<mandel> dobey, alecu, can I have a review for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/darwin-cleanup/+merge/109363
<dobey> alecu: i guess you did too
<ralsina> dobey: review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/pretty-little-liar/+merge/109364
<ralsina> and since gatox is not working this morning, I can use a volunteer, it's a very small branch
<alecu> ralsina, I'll take a look
<dobey> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/validate-ssl-cert/+merge/108962 doesn't have it :)
<alecu> doh
<dobey> i merged the change from there. :P
<dobey> mandel: why removing the \ in some statements?
<mandel> dobey, pylint was complaining that \ was redundant when used inside ()
<alecu> dobey, I've pushed it now, sorry.
<mandel> mmcc, dobey: improved tests for tcpactivation (this don't get stuck in mac/windows/linux: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tcp-activation/+merge/109367
<dobey> somehow i think i need t onot be doing reviews all day today
<ralsina> alecu: thanks
<mandel> dobey, I agree as long as you do mine hehe
<alecu> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> alecu: awesome, thanks
<dobey> alecu: also pushed to my branch, and added a test for my change as well :)
<alecu> dobey, great, I'll review it.
<alecu> mandel, I've approved this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/darwin-cleanup/+merge/109363
<alecu> mandel, but it has a typo, so please correct it before merging it.
<mandel> alecu, great! does the change make sense?
<mandel> alecu, sure, where is the typo?
<alecu> mandel, it's in the proposal
<mandel> alecu, ok, fixing
<alecu> mandel, and the change makes a lot of sense: the problem was that the client was started connecting, but the server was not connected yet, so the protocol created was only the client's protocol.
<alecu> mandel, and the server had no protocol because it didn't got to do that yet.
<gatox> hello everyone!! back from the doctor, sooner as expected! :D
<mandel> alecu, exactly.. it makes soo much sense but it was hard to find (or consider it)
<alecu> mandel, it makes a lot of sense that different reactor have different timing issues related to this, so that's why the osx reactor was showing it much often.
<alecu> "much often" "more often"?
<dobey> more
<alecu> "much more often"!
<alecu> thanks :-)
<mandel> often more much?
<gatox> alecu, when you have some free time, we can have the mumble that we talk about
<alecu> hi gatox, welcome back! Are you completely healthy now? :-)
<gatox> alecu, i don't know jeje i'm going to know in a couple of days... i'm doing a complete check
<dobey> alecu: no, he has a hairball stuck in his throat
<mmcc> Hello, World!
<gatox> dobey, jejeje
<alecu> lolz
<mandel> gatox, rectal exam included? O_o
<mandel> mmcc, morning! I finally fixed the tests! I pointed the code for you a few mins ago
<ralsina> briancurtin is internet-less, will try to get back ASAP
<gatox> mandel, jejeje no
<mmcc> thanks mandel! I'm looking at it now, I see you added a FactoryFactory, so I'm going to fire up the JavaBadgeFactoryAdapter and get you a JavaBadge
<mandel> mmcc, hahahah yes is within the twisted naming convention
<ralsina> alecu: oftenest
<dobey> ralsina: you lose at scrabble
<dobey> unless it's the valley girl edition
<ralsina> dobey: but I win at LIFE
<ralsina> if one reactor showed the behaviour more than the mac os one, it would show it oftenester
<ralsina> and so on, keep tacking er/est
<dobey> i think Ramses III still has you beat, in that game too
<ralsina> dobey: he lost like thousands of years ago!
<dobey> his burial chamber is bigger than your house :P
<ralsina> dobey: also, now property of the egyptian government
<dobey> always has been
<ralsina> also, has bad cell reception
<ralsina> is in a dead neighborhood
<ralsina> I can do this all day, so I better stop now ;-)
<dobey> it's more fun than doing reviews and staring at launchpad timeout errors
<mmcc> hah, dead neighborhood. great property values though
<dobey> and quiet
<ralsina> mmcc: it's beachfront, right onthe sand
<dobey> not to mention the view of stars at night
<mmcc> granite countertops?
<ralsina> expensive interior decoration
<dobey> mmcc: it's a fixer upper, but back in the day, the whole exterior was covered in granite
<mmcc> built to last
<ralsina> pets allowed
<dobey> also, you can see your house from space
<ralsina> and viceversa
<dobey> hey look, it's Sirius B minor
 * dobey wonders how to make squid3 work as a transparent caching proxy
<ralsina> no plumbing though. Not the place, not ramses
<ralsina> dobey: I used to know how to do that
<ralsina> dobey: just set the option and use iptables to re-route all 80/443 traffic to it
<ralsina> dobey: and also, usually not worth it, specially with your bandwidth
<mmcc> hey dobey, gatox: review run-tests for macos in controlpanel? https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1010211-run-tests-on-darwin
<ralsina> dobey: the added latency offsets the modest speed gain
<mmcc> dobey this should be familiar
<gatox> mmcc, ack.... on it!
<dobey> well i have it running, and set up, but even doing wget on that machine doesn't seem to alter the size of the cache dir
<ralsina> dobey: hmmmm does anything appear on your storage log?
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not doing it for speed.
<dobey> ralsina: nope, nothing in cache.log or access.log
<ralsina> dobey: the branch you reviewed for me today has a fix I would like to have on P, but is probably not worthy of a SRU. What should I do with it?
<ralsina> dobey: then you are not using it
<dobey> right. and i don't know why
<ralsina> dobey: are you using wget on the proxy machine itself?
<dobey> since i did the iptables
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> dobey: well, that's not going to work
<mmcc> this morning I've tried using ctrl-a to switch emacs buffers, C-x o to switch tabs in Terminal.app, and shift-leftarrow in Chrome. I'm a mess.
<dobey> well why not?
<ralsina> dobey: the squid box will not have its trafic redirected, or no traffic would ever get out :-)
<ralsina> dobey: unless you use the iptables process extension
<dobey> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<dobey> is what i did
<ralsina> dobey: in the router or in the squid box, or are they the same?
<dobey> but i guess that only works connecting to the server on port 80
<dobey> the squid box
<dobey> which is not my gateway yet
<ralsina> dobey: yes, if you are using https, that does nothing
<mmcc> btw ralsina: reminder that I'm doing a half day today, and off Monday. I forget what I said about Monday when we talked on Tuesday...
<ralsina> also, you used -i eth0 which means "incoming on eth0"
<ralsina> mmcc: ack
<alecu> gatox, mumble?
<gatox> alecu, ack
<dobey> ralsina: is there no good way to test it that doesn't involve immediately breaking the network?
<ralsina> dobey: you want -t nat -A OUTPUT  but that will break squid
<ralsina> dobey: nope
<dobey> i guess i could boot a VM and set the gateway to that server instead
<ralsina> dobey: ok, yes, a crossed cable and another box :-)
<ralsina> or that
<dobey> but will need to also set up iptables to masquerade all traffic first
<ralsina> dobey: no need, if you redirect the tcp, you can still leave the rest of the traffic out without masquerading, if you want
<ralsina> dobey: you can test it by only redirecting the traffic of wget
 * ralsina looks for how to do that
<ralsina> dobey: like, using -m owner --uid some-uid
<dobey> oh hrmm. the vm fake interface thingy is a different subnet though
<dobey> hrmm, and it doesn't like me trying to tweak the route
<dobey> blah
<mandel> mmcc, I also need a review from you for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/add-dispatcher-tests
<mandel> please.. :)
<mmcc> mandel, ok, I'll do that now
<dobey> mmcc: hrmm, so on darwin, where are $u1trial/$u1lint originally set?
<mandel> dobey, I still don't like that we use $u1trial and not just u1trial..
<mmcc> dobey, they're set when you source a mac-env script from the windows-installer
<dobey> mandel: and why do we do that?
<ralsina> dobey: our status on bug #711413 is "WTF?" right?
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #711413 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/711413). The error has been logged
<mmcc> mandel, agreed, mac-env should just add path/to/u1trial to PATH
<mandel> dobey, gatox has the explanation AFAIK
<dobey> ralsina: oh is that the weird crash in qt?
<gatox> mandel, just a sec.... on mumble
<ralsina> dobey: no, it's the error connecting to DBus on SSO
<dobey> ralsina: oh, the permission denied issue?
<ralsina> dobey: right
<dobey> (lp just times out for me)
<ralsina> dobey: ubuntu-sso-login crashed with DBusException in __new__(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-zPW5jjeWfI: Connection refused
<dobey> yeah, though mvo was looking into it. i think it happens for some other apps as well
<ralsina> I don't know if it's permissions or a race condition
<dobey> i think it's a race
<ralsina> yes, doesn't look like something that could be caused by SSO, really
<ralsina> will ask mvo about it and see about reassigning then
<mmcc> mandel, is SBJson OK to use licensing-wise? ISTR a question about that one too
<dobey> launchpad is really unhappy with me this past week it seems
<dobey> mmcc: what license is SBJson?
<mandel> mmcc, I believe is not and that is why I'm changing to JSONKit which is BSD (https://github.com/johnezang/JSONKit)
<mandel> dobey, ^
<dobey> JSONKit is the wrong type of BSD
<ralsina> dobey: I am getting a tarmac bounce on my branch :-/
<ralsina> dobey: just retry?
<mandel> dobey, and the apache license 2?
<dobey> ralsina: fix the tests
<dobey> mandel: apache should be ok for us to depend on
<dobey> http://www.apache.org/licenses/GPL-compatibility.html
<ralsina> dobey: eh?
<mandel> dobey, JSONKit has dual license BSD or Apache, so we are ok, right?
<ralsina> dobey: it's failing with a GIO error, and no tests fail
<thisfred> me
<dobey> twisted.trial.unittest.FailTest: ('setButtonLayout', (([0, 9],), {})) not in [('setButtonLayout', (([],), {}))]
<dobey> ralsina: is what i see
<dobey> ralsina:  there are 2 failing tests
<mmcc> ME
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> ralsina: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1030495/
<ralsina> dobey: weeeeelllll ok
<ralsina> dobey: will fix then
<ralsina> dobey: but I also see PASSED (skips=9, successes=820)
<ralsina> Oh, the second pass. Silly me
<dobey> ralsina: what are you looking at? the wrong test suite?
<dobey> :)
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> dobey: runing run-tests on my box shows me the good one last
<ralsina> which is strange
<dobey> ralsina: then they probably all passed running on your box
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> dobey: makes no sense, will look at it anyway :-(
<thisfred> alecu? whoelse?
 * thisfred starts
<dobey> brian has no internet
<ralsina> go ahead thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: bug #999585 bug #999574 TODO: bug #1009505, u1db sync integration tests BLOCKED: no NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc>  DONE: packaging stuff, merged qt plugin bugfix, controlpanel tests running on darwin, many pass
<mmcc>  TODO: polish off & propose setup-mac, work on controlpanel fails, half day
<mmcc> BLOCK: none
<mmcc>  NEXT: gatox
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999585 in U1DB "support range queries" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999585
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999574 in U1DB "deal with database files copied between machines and backup restoration" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999574
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009505 in U1DB "get_keys_from_index is useless for multicolumn indexes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009505
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fix macfsevents to create a snapshot of the folder before returning the control to the caller. Half-sick day. Mumble with alecu
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix the remaining tests for u1-client filesystem_notifications
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Fixed bug 1009071 and bug 1009408. Started working on integration tests for fsevents.
<mandel> TODO: Finish integration tests. Start integration for fsevetns and u1-client. Write email for elopio about proxy settings.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009071 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "tcpactivation tests hang on darwin" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009071
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1009408 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Unix domain services hang for clean up in the tearDown on Mac OS X" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1009408
<alecu> me
<dobey> λ DONE: some triage, poking through the security fix stuff, branch for sec fix in protocol trunk
<dobey> λ TODO: reviews, triage, finish releases/uploads, tarmac tweakery
<dobey> ralsina
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> DONE: dash call, team call, administrivia, merged sort-shares, fixing the extra back buttons (need to fix tests), studying, not BLOCKED
<mandel> oh, and 1-1 with ralsina!
<mandel> after this?
<dobey> alecu
<ralsina> mandel: I have 10 minutes of battery and will have lunch.
<ralsina> mandel: is in 80 minutes ok for you?
<dobey> lol. 1-1
<dobey> guess we should do those or something
<mandel> ralsina, would be close to my 7 pm..
<alecu> DONE: team mumble, various mumbles, misc reviews, 1-1, ssl branches
<alecu> TODO: moar ssl-related branches
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> mandel: then monday morning
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll change the calendar
<ralsina> mandel: in fact, let's reschedule it for monday morning from now on
<mandel> ralsina, sure, you set the time then :)
<alecu> gatox, shall we get back to mumble?
<gatox> alecu, ack
<ralsina> mandel: will do!
<mandel> ralsina, cool :)
<ralsina> dobey: I am concerned that obviously broken tests are not failing on my box
<ralsina> dobey: and dn't be jealous, I will try to give you more 1-1s, it's just that I feel like I know what you are doing already :-)
<dobey> firefox failbar strikes again
<thisfred> is that an extension?
<dobey> it's a default feature
<thisfred> I'm using vimperator + lesschrome. what does the failbar do? ;)
<ralsina> ok, 3 minutes of battery left. time to suspend. Will have IRC on phone, but don't expect me to type there ;-)
<ralsina> and... luch
<ralsina> luNch
<dobey> thisfred: i think the official marketing term from mozilla is "awesomebar"
<dobey> thisfred: but since it is in fact, not awesome, and more consistently fails and is horribly slow for me. i gave it a proper name
<dobey> like, when i type "tw<downarrow><enter>" and end up on a google search page for "tw" rather than on twitter (which is the first result in the drop-down if i wait several seconds for firefox to catch up with my typing)
<mmcc> mandel, this isn't new in this merge, but I just noticed that sometimes you spell "cookie" as "cookey"... is that on purpose? it's just in the COOKEY_KEY constant, but it's used lots of places
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel> mmcc, is me being an ass..
<mmcc> mandel: heh, ok. don't care, just wondered if there was some weird name clash or something
<mandel> mmcc, I mix eng with america a lot..
<mmcc> mandel: also, for future reference, when comparing equality of two strings the docs say you should use isEqualToString: instead of isEqual: -- it's "faster"
<mandel> mmcc, cool, can you add that as comments and I'll fix them :)
<mmcc> (noticed that in ConfigMessage.m:49)
<mmcc> ok
<mmcc> I'm planning to, just thought that was worth mentioning in public too
<mandel> :)
<alecu> mmcc, also keep in mind that mandel is a bit slightly more than slight dyslexic. So don't worry about rejecting his branches when you find any of his orthographic nightmares.
<gatox> mmcc, mandel back...... what happend?
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I'm very dyslexic in all langs.. (includes eng, spanish and catalan) so I'm certainly not offended when this things are mentioned :)
<mmcc> ah, ok mandel. I'll keep that in mind
<gatox> mmcc, mandel ahhhhhhh i see...... i tried that..... but the problem was that with u1trial/u1lint inn the path (and not an alias pointing to the file), when you execute that, it tries to execute it with the python from the system, not the one in the buildout..... and obviusly that fails badly..... maybe i'm missing something.... but that was my conclusion after trying a lot of stuff
<mmcc> oh right- becaues u1trial and u1lint have a #!/usr/bin/python
<gatox> right
<gatox> so now is "python $u1trial" and you ensure that you are going to execute u1trial with the proper "python"
<mmcc> right
<mmcc> maybe dobey can comment on how he'd like to fix that when he gets back from lunch...
<mmcc> or *if* he'd like to fix it :)
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> mmcc, I'm off to enjoy the weekend and forget about twisted, please remember to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tcp-activation/+merge/109367
<mandel> so that it gets merge and sso has all tests green on mac os x
<dobey> hrmm
<mmcc> ok mandel, I will try to get to it, but I'm also leaving for the weekend in ~40 min and I'm still reviewing your other branch ...
<mandel> ok
<mandel> mmcc, no worried :)
<mmcc> also will be gone Monday, which I mentioned but might have gotten lost
<dobey> oh
<dobey> mmcc: i guess we are installing stuff wrong in the buildout then
<mmcc> dobey, how so?
<mmcc> should u1lint be getting edited to change the shebang during installation?
<dobey> mmcc: my understanding was that doing python setup.py install with a different python would cause the #! lines to be tweaked, when they are #!/usr/bin/python in the scripts
<dobey> or whoever told me that didn't fully explain it
<mmcc> dobey: aha, ok.  we're not doing python setup.py install here.
<mandel> mmcc, is not a big deal because I can ask gatox to run the tests on mac
<dobey> mmcc: how are we installing into the buildout?
<mmcc> dobey, gatox's mac-env script ends up setting u1lint=/Users/mmccrack/Documents/Canonical/Source/buildout-env/scripts/devsetup/parts/ubuntuone-dev-tools/bin/u1lint
<mmcc> (for me, obs)
<mmcc> see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-windows-installer/trunk/view/head:/scripts/devsetup/env-mac
<dobey> oh
<dobey> it's not even installing stuff?
<mmcc> well, it's not installing those two
<dobey> well why the hell not :)
<dobey> and he's at lunch
<dobey> and brian is networkless
<mmcc> well, the osx buildout googledoc has a step that says 'buildout install windows' (skip  this)
<mmcc> maybe that's where it'll install the dev tools? and we need a mac version of that step?
<mmcc> dobey: I just sent you an invite to that googledoc in case you are curious
<mmcc> also, OT, but s/google docs/google drive/ <-- whoa
<dobey> i am not sure it's properly installed on windows either
<dobey> also, OT, but i ♥ my new server hardware
<mmcc> why?
<dobey> well, it's a 1U rack box, nearly slient, and it and my 24 port gigabit switch together, are only using about 28W of power on average
<mmcc> not bad...
<dobey> yeah. and when i upgrade the cpu (when the cpu i wanted to get, is more easily available), it'll drop down to probably about 10W
<dobey> though, adding a raid 10 enclosure with 4 disks, might knock it back up a bit
<mmcc> all this is in your house?
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> well, in my desk. it has rack space :)
<mmcc> well alright then.
<mmcc> I'd make a comment about office noise, but I have the worlds loudest AC vent just above my head
<mandel> ok, EOW for me, have a great weekend!
 * mandel goes to forget about twisted..
<mmcc> bye mandel, see you tuesday
<dobey> yeah, my hvac isn't the quietest either. and my workstation is really loud. but switching my server to this new hardware made a very noticeable difference in noise level
<dobey> whoot!
<dobey> ubuntuond-dev-tools MIR has been approved in quantal
<lgc> Hi. I wonder why my two computers just won't sync.
<dobey> what do the logs say?
<lgc> dobey, where are the logs?
<ralsina> dobey: who filed a MIR for that?
<dobey> lgc: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ assuming you're talking about the Ubuntu client
<dobey> ralsina: i did, the other day
<ralsina> dobey: ok!
<dobey> ralsina: so we can fix the packages in ubuntu to run the tests :)
<ralsina> dobey: awesome then!
<lgc> dobey, anything too look for, especially?
<dobey> lgc: syncdaemon-exceptions.log being non-empty, or errors mentioned in syncdaemon.log
<dobey> gatox: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/validate-ssl-cert/+merge/109362 please?
<gatox> dobey, yes!
<dobey> alecu: btw, did you also get to run those tests with libsoup you mentioned you would run yesterday evening?
<alecu> dobey, no, didn't get around to doing that. I've got them on my todo for today.
<lgc> dobey, plenty.
<dobey> alecu: are you just doing all the branches for those fixes today?
<dobey> lgc: plenty of errors in syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<lgc> Yes.
<dobey> lgc: can you pastebin a bit?
<alecu> dobey, yes, and also I need to see about having jenkins do our windows builds with a patched twisted.
<alecu> but right now I'm off to have some lunch.
<dobey> alecu: ok. buen provecho
<alecu> gracias!
<lgc> dobey, be my guest: http://pastebin.com/tKB21hKq.
<dobey> lgc: ah, i think you are hitting a small bug, which we have fixed and is waiting in SRU queue.
<dobey> lgc: can you enable the precise-proposed repository, and try the package in there?
<dobey> lgc: the ubuntuone-client in there, that is
<gatox> dobey, +1
<lgc> dobey, please bear with me. What is the precise-proposed repository?
<dobey> lgc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<dobey> lgc: it is an additional repository where packages sit while being tested, before being pushed out as updates.
<dobey> lgc: it's not enabled by default
<lgc> Will the installation from these repositories take precedence over the others?
<dobey> precedence is determined by version, not location. but yes, the ubuntuone-client package in there, is a newer version than in current precise
<dobey> though it should appear as an update next thursday or so
<dobey> mmcc: hrmm. i'm not sure i understand everything in the buildout.cfg exactly. what's the difference between [development] and [sources] ?
<mmcc> dobey: I'm not sure - they're different steps in the instructions...
<mmcc> looking
<dobey> oh
<mmcc> yeah, development installs dependencies and sources updates the sources
<mmcc> so maybe you'd want to do them separately
<mmcc> the notes say that 'sources' is optional, but IIRC some things assume that you do that step
<mmcc> eg, by default my setup-mac.py looks for sources there, but it's configurable
<dobey> on mac i guess because it requires the dev-tools bits to be there
<dobey> at least, that's what i understand from the env-mac script
<mmcc> I don't quite get what you're saying
<dobey> probably because it's pulling the old tarball of dev-tools
<dobey> the u1trial=$DEVPATH/ubuntuone-dev-tools/bin/u1trial bit
<dobey> although, ubuntuone-dev-tools isn't listed in [sources] so also a bit confusing
<mmcc> yeah, 'development' should lose the tarball and we should put dev-tools in sources
<mmcc> that's what I had to do manually anyway
<dobey> i'm not sure that's correct
<dobey> well, it should lose the tarball. but just having it under sources probably doesn't help significantly
<dobey> it's still not clear to me how exactly things get installed though
<mmcc> why doesn't having it in sources help?
<dobey> because it needs to be installed
<dobey> having it in sources means we still just tweak the PYTHONPATH and run it from there, which isn't what we want
<mmcc> I remember having to build it manually, that'd be nice to have automatic
<dobey> at least, it's not what we want, if we want to get rid of the "python $u1trial" stuff
<mmcc> so, we want to install it with --prefix=buildout/path/to/bin right?
<mmcc> yeah, not sure how to do that with buildout, but there's got to be a way
<dobey> well we want to do $buildoutpath/bin/python setup.py install --whatever
<mmcc> yes
<mmcc> might need an extra step after [sources]
<lgc> dobey, I can't even find 'Edit Software Sources' on the Ubuntu Software Center.
<mmcc> lgc, it's the last item in the "Edit" menu up in the menu bar at the top of the screen
<dobey> what he said
<lgc> (I'm suffering the comeback after a couple of years: I know no sh*t).
<mmcc> if you're not used to the new desktop ui, you have to hover your mouse to see the menu items. I had the same problem!
<mmcc> or tap the Super key, to bring up the dash and type 'sources'
<mmcc> on my keyboard, Super is alt
<dobey> crazy mac keyboards
<mmcc> nope! Sun type 7
<dobey> crazy oracle people
<mmcc> what can I say, the control key is in the right place
<lgc> mmcc,  thanks. I'm in sort of a panic here.
<dobey> don't panic. or get a brown paper bag and slow your breathing down, at least
<mmcc> lgc, if you're new to unity I found holding down the alt key to bring up the quick reference help is useful
<dobey> not alt
<dobey> super
<mmcc> I'm afraid my keymapping is all messed up, dobey can you... thanks :)
<dobey> which on most peoples' keyboards, is the windows key
<mmcc> OK, on that note, I have to head out for the weekend.
<mmcc> best of luck lgc
<dobey> half day?
<mmcc> yep
<dobey> enjoy
<mmcc> my parents are visiting
<mmcc> bye
<dobey> don't drink too much
<lgc> mmcc, thanks. But I't getting the better of me. I've heard I can switch to a typical GNOME 2 feel. I'll make up my mind in the next few hours.
<lgc> dobey, I already did the change in the reps. Do I just go sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntuone, or something like that?
<dobey> lgc: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client should do. there are other packages in the repository as well, if you don't want them then i'd recommend just doing the install of ubuntuone-client, and then disabling the repository and running apt-get update again
<lgc> I'll do that.
<dobey> and after ubuntuone-client is installed, do "u1sdtool -q && u1sdtool -c"
<lgc> I stopped the daemon. Do I start normally now?
<dobey> yes
<lgc> It is working now, but I can almost swear I didn't start it.
<lgc> dobey, my machine signaled it's uploading some file, but the graphical part of U1 is not around. Will it go berserk if I start it (since it's seemingly working already)?
<dobey> lgc: if you mean the control panel, no. starting it doesn't do anything to the syncdaemon
<lgc> Oh, I see.
<lgc> dobey, is u1sd made to handle machine suspends (i.e., closing the lid)?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> it should resume fine after suspend
<dobey> if you find any problems with it in that case, please file bugs
<lgc> It's doing the job now. Thanks, dobey.
<dobey> sure
<dobey> glad it's working :)
<gatox> alecu, do you want to review the macfsevents fork after the tests or right now?
<dobey> alecu: can you finish up your review of my protocol trunk branch? would like to get it in/released today, in 3.99.0
<dobey> gatox: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~rye/ubuntuone-client/ignore-in-close-write-in-dirs-stable-3-0/+merge/106629 ?
<gatox> dobey, on it
<gatox> rye, the branch has some conflicts
<dobey> gatox: you didn't try to merge it into trunk did you?
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhhh stable
<gatox> my bad
<dobey> yep, stable-3-0. the same fix is already landed in trunk :)
<alecu> gatox, I'll finish dobey's review, and then I can review the macfsevents branch
<dobey> thanks alecu
<gatox> alecu, ok.... i'm working on the tests right now
<dobey> doh. just accidentally hit c-q in firefox :-/
<lamalex> is there any way to check how far a long my file sync is?
<dobey> lamalex: install rye's indicator-ubuntuone from his PPA, or install magicicada from universe, i think; or use u1sdtool --current-transfers and a calculator maybe
<lamalex> oh there's a progress bar on my launcher icon cool
<dobey> oh right, or look at the progress bar :)
<ralsina> lamalex: you are a lucky man, that thing has been intermittently broken since it was created :-)
<lamalex> ha
<lamalex> today appears to be my lucky day
<dobey> ralsina: nah, it's only broken in oneiric
<dobey> ralsina: it should work just fine in precise
<ralsina> dobey: or if you open u1cp
<ralsina> dobey: because it hijacks the unity connection from sd, IIRC
<dobey> oh
<gatox> mmcc, ping
 * alecu leaves for kinder
<dobey> gatox: he's gone for the day. took a half day. and he'll be off on monday as well.
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhh right, thx
<dobey> can someone give a quick review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/validate-ssl-cert-4-0/+merge/109422 please?
<dobey> same change as just landed in trunk
<gatox> dobey, on it
<dobey> thanks
<gatox> dobey, i already review the previous one
<dobey> right
<gatox> ok...... i'm off for today..... it seems that maybe this will be ready for monday! bye all!
<dobey> bye gatox
<gatox> have a nice weekend!
<ralsina> EOW for me. See you all on monday.
<dobey> ah crap
<dobey> oh well. i am calling it a week. later all
#ubuntuone 2012-06-09
<lgc> Hi. How can I know if the upload from my machine is complete if I don't get a file count on the server?
#ubuntuone 2012-06-10
<ANT1-CHR15T>      .oo o    o ooooo .o       .oPYo.  o    o  .oPYo. .o oooooo ooooo
<ANT1-CHR15T>     .P 8 8b   8   8    8       8    8  8    8  8   `8  8 8        8
<ANT1-CHR15T>    .P  8 8`b  8   8    8       8      o8oooo8 o8YooP'  8 8pPYo.   8
<ANT1-CHR15T>   oPooo8 8 `b 8   8    8 ooooo 8       8    8  8   `b  8     `8   8
<ANT1-CHR15T>  .P    8 8  `b8   8    8       8    8  8    8  8    8  8     .P   8
<ANT1-CHR15T> .P     8 8   `8   8    8       `YooP'  8    8  8    8  8 `YooP'   8
<dobey> well isn't he just talented
<Aeryal28> hello
<Aeryal28> everybody
<dobey> http://www.homestarrunner.com/intro.html
<dobey> hi
#ubuntuone 2013-06-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Monday, and happy Leave the Office Early Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-06-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Hug Your Cat Day! :-D
<ralsina> JamesTait: done, hugged it. Thanks!
<JamesTait> ralsina, :-D
<iD_J> are there any problems with the Android app?
<iD_J> it is saying it cannot connect to the user, node, or volumes
<iD_J> and i have tried signing out and back in and it won't sign me back in
<dobey> iD_J: please fill the form at https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<iD_J> dobey: i was just about to do that :) but is anyone else experiencing any problems?
<dobey> iD_J: i don't have any android devices, so i can't test that easily. but my ubuntu system is connected fine, and i haven't seen any other reports of problems, so maybe there is an issue specific to your account. contacting support through that link is the best way to get support though
<mojtaba> Does anybody have any difficulty to set the ubuntu one for thunderbird to attach files as link?
<gh1234> I have problems using U1 for android. Got service unavailable some minutes ago and I'm now partly unable to upload and completely unable to download files (verified on two devices)...
<mojtaba> gh1234: Thanks again. :)
<mojtaba> I will wait
<beuno_> gh1234, right, we are working on an issue
<beuno_> mojtaba, same with you\
<beuno_> should be sorted within 30 minutes or so
<gh1234> beuno_: Awesome :) Thank you
<beuno_> well, not awesome!  :)
<mojtaba> beuno: Thanks
<gh1234> :D not refering to the outage
<vadimkolchev> hi all. ubuntu one does not work for me on android tab. It loads, shows the files list but fails to download any file and asks me to tap on file to resume
<dobey> there's an issue on the server being worked on at the moment, so that's probably what you're hitting
<vadimkolchev> dobey, ok, i hope so
<dobey> a few others have reported the same issue, so almost certainly that's it :)
#ubuntuone 2013-06-05
<elky> the u1 android client appears to be having difficulty with file uploads. It has uploaded 2 out of 4 images (sequentially image 1 and 3) and is failing on the other 2 images. The upload progress claims to get to 100% but then claims those uploads are failing.
<elky> this is on a brand new phone too, so it's sort of puzzling.
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy World Environment Day! :-D
<MrGeneral> I love UO
<MrGeneral> :D
<lgc> Hi. I am trying to resync my computer to U1, but the "Getting information..." message is taking forever, in order to retrieve the choice of folders to sync. What gives?
<chaselivingston> lgc: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact so we can get some more information from you?
<lgc> chaselivingston: What kind of information do you need?
<chaselivingston> lgc: Operating system, what you've tried doing, etc...
<lgc> chaselivingston: Xp. I disconnected my machine from sync for a long while, and I'm trying to reconnect. That's about it.
<chaselivingston> lgc: did you submit that info in the form?
<lgc> chaselivingston: I haven't filled out any form.
<chaselivingston> lgc: ok, could you submit that info at the link I sent you?
<lgc> chaselivingston: I don't want to cause irritation, but what I would write on the form I have already told you. The form doesn't even ask what system I'm on, by the way.
<chaselivingston> lgc: it collects that automatically. it's much easier to track the conversation and provide you with instructions there
<lgc> chaselivingston: I don't see any advantage in going through the form instead of live here. I already did, under protest.
<chaselivingston> lgc: I'm sorry you don't see the advantage, however it's much easier for us to provide support that way.
<lgc> It's not easier for the user, chaselivingston. What's the advantage in having to wait up to "one business day" vis-a-vis the live chat? it defeats the purpose of this channel.
<lgc> chaselivingston: And it looks much like red tape.
<chaselivingston> lgc: This channel isn't advertised as live support, as far as I know...
<lgc> chaselivingston: So that means it precludes live support, I gather.
<chaselivingston> lgc: sure, much easier for us to support via email
<lgc> chaselivingston: Red tape crap, I'm afraid.
#ubuntuone 2013-06-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Yo-yo Day! :-D
<gatox_> alecu im here connected via the phone
<alecu> gatox_: pong
<alecu> gatox_: que pasó?
<gatox_> alecu private
#ubuntuone 2013-06-07
<straemer> hi, does anyone here have experience building ubuntuone-android-music from source?
<JamesTait> Good morning all you lovely people, happy Friday and happy Doughnut Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-06-08
<Saviq> hey, I'm getting a 403 in the API response when trying to share an album
<Saviq> what's worse, the "Loading. Please wait..." overlay stays onscreen infinitely
<Saviq> where can I report such issues?
#ubuntuone 2013-06-09
<blackbird34> Hi, i'm having problems using Ubuntu One. I log in fine, go to "Files" fine, but when I try to go into any of my directories, I just get a "Loading. Please wait..." message that just stays there indefinitely. I've tried on Firefox, Chrome and Opera and always get the same result. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<blackbird34> My document syncing seems to work fine, but if i can't use the web interface it's useless for remote usage and I might as well not use Ubuntu One...
<solometal> Hi all, I have a question. Is possible use webdav with ubuntuone?
<blackbird34> Well according to the Ubuntu wiki, no. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/TechnicalDetails
<blackbird34> Hi, i'm having problems using Ubuntu One. I log in fine, go to "Files" fine, but when I try to go into any of my directories, I just get a "Loading. Please wait..." message that just stays there indefinitely. I've tried on Firefox, Chrome and Opera and always get the same result. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. My document syncing seems to work fine, but if i can't use the web interface it's useless for remote usage and I might as well not
<aminosamigos> hello :) I just upgraded to 13.04 and i had my documents and ubuntu one folders both synced i just logged in to ubuntu one what should i do to make the app download from the cloud the old my documents folder ?
<tarvid> deja dup fails metadata file not found in backup
<tarvid> is this hopeless?
<tarvid> Getting information, please wait
<tarvid> How long?
<tarvid> anybody from ubuntuone on here?
<tarvid> it is worse than a crime, it is a mistake!
#ubuntuone 2014-06-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Rocky Road Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chimborazo Day! :-D
<caskaid> trying to download all my ubuntuone files via the, "download all files as .zip" download completes OK, but it's one folder, not even shown in my files list. A repeat attempt appears to download a completely different folder, again, not in my list. Any suggestions?
<beuno> caskaid, an empty folder?
<Khady> Hey. Is the download all your files as a .zip file button working?
<beuno> Khady, it should, yes. What's the matter?
<Khady> got a 500
<beuno> Khady, do you get that consistently?
<Khady> yep. Oops-ID: OOPS-78479ddacbdf4e7dbd2d949e571c35a2 and Oops-ID: OOPS-f1e33ef14d9a473193c3e2e11000fe52 the two last times
<beuno> oops ids!
<beuno> ok
<beuno> DoesNotExist: 'User does not exist.'
<beuno> that means, you don't have a storage user on the system
<beuno> which translates to, no having any files
<beuno> maybe you canceled your account?
<Khady> Oh, don't think so but I didn't used the service for months
<Khady> or I have another account, I'll check
<beuno> Khady, that account is empty
<beuno> looks unused
<Khady> Found another account, the button is working
<Khady> thanks
<beuno> np
<beuno> la_juyis, ToyKeeper, FYI ^
<beuno> I see a few oopses from different people with the same issue
<ToyKeeper> Seems strange that U1 would even show the download option to someone whose account isn't active.
<ToyKeeper> (though if it's active but has never actually had any files, that makes more sense)
<beuno> ToyKeeper, well, they are in intermediate states, where they logged in at some point, but never agreed to the ToS, so never got a storage user created
<beuno> we could hide that button for those users
<beuno> but, work
<beuno> lets see how common it is before investing even more in shutting it down
<ToyKeeper> Heh, I've seen plenty who never agreed to the ToS yet still have working storage.  And all sorts of other strange states of existence.  I suspect many were due to manual database intervention.
<Khady> I'm not able to open the download.zip file. Seems that the file is not complete
<Khady> can't get the whole file. Got 4 different archives in 4 downloads
#ubuntuone 2014-06-04
<JamesTai1> Good morning all; happy Hug Your Cat Day! :-D
<pmjdebruijn> hi folks
<pmjdebruijn> I see the .zip download isup
<pmjdebruijn> however my download is aborting after 60megs or something like that
#ubuntuone 2014-06-05
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Environment Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-06
<diraol> Hi friends, I'm trying to download my files from ubuntuone but it is not working.
<diraol> The download starts but it "crashes" before downloading the full zip file, so I got a "damaged zip file".
<diraol> How can I access all my files to download "folder by folder" (so I have a small file to download and less chances of a bad download)
<beuno> diraol, we'll deploy a change in the next 30 minutes
<beuno> that lets you download files individually
<diraol> beuno: Thanks!!!! Good to hear that! ;)
<beuno> diraol, should be live
<diraol> beuno, wonderfull, it's working!
#ubuntuone 2016-06-07
<_alastor_> Hey, is there a maintenance window going on with login.ubuntu.com?
<_alastor_> I can't access the site
<_alastor_> downforeveryoneorjustme.com says it's down for them as well
<bkero> Hi guys. We (openstack) are experiencing an outage with Ubuntu One login.
<bkero> http://staff.osuosl.org/~bkero/login.png
<_alastor_> same here, unaffiliated third-party
<_alastor_> it's back up for me
<bkero> _alastor_: thanks for the status update
<JanC> there have been issues with other Ubuntu sites too
<JanC> apparently there was a firewall machine that was broken
#ubuntuone 2016-06-09
<anteaya> hello channel, currently when I try to log into review.openstack.org with uses ubuntuone for signon I see: http://imgur.com/2z6yhgU
<anteaya> another user brought this to my attention as (s)he is seeing the same issue
<anteaya> s/with/which
<anteaya> I can't seem to see the logs in the topic otherwise I would check backscroll
<bkero> Again today?
<anteaya> bkero: yes
<anteaya> bkero: it doesn't look like the same issue though
<anteaya> the issue appears intermittent, the person who first voiced their concern was able to login
